# Bands/Musicians Alphabetically



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another alphabetical game. 


Aerosmith


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Britney Spears


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Css


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Dane Cook


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Eric Johnson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Foo -Fighters


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hanson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Cash


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

K's Choice


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ladytron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mazzy Star


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nelly Furtado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Pixies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rednex


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Supertramp


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Tiny Vipers


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

UA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veruca Salt


----------



## rocky (Oct 14, 2006)

Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Takes The Square


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Wu Tang Clan

edit: I was SOOO late.

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Zs


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Atari teenage riot


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bon Iver


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Captain Beyond


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Depeche Mode


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Emi Meyer


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Fly Pan Am


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Gloria Gaynor


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Himitsu Kessha Codomo A


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Mother Earth


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

John Spencer


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kansas


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mad Season


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Doubt


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Okkervil River


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Prince


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Pulp


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Queen


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Return to Forever


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taja Sevelle


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Uyama Hiroto


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Velvet Underground


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wolfmother


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtc


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Yelle


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

the Zombies


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alice In Chains


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Beastie Boys


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Cat Stevens


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Damned


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Emiliana Torrini


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fugazi


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Goldfrapp


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Husker Du


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Interpol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Janis Joplin


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Klaxons


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Neil Diamond


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Oasis


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Queen


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Radiohead


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Siouxsie & the Banshees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Temple of the Dog


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Unicorns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The White Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xzibit


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Audioslave


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bauhaus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cracker


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Depeche Mode


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Eric Clapton


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

(The) Frames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girly Freak Show


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Heart


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Incubus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jurassic 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keely Hawkes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meat Puppets


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Nick Carter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oasis


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Primus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Roberta Flack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shakespear's Sister


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winger


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

X, The


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Yardbirds


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Zakk Wylde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abra Moore


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Bone Thugs-n-Harmony


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Deftones


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Extreme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flyleaf


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Heart


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Iron Maiden


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kula Shaker


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opeth


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Portishead


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Quasi


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Radiohead


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Sonic Youth


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Trouble


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

(The) Unicorns


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xero


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Youngs, Richard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Point Six


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Aa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bif Naked


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dressy Bessy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Eric Clapton


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Final Fantasy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbage


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

huey lewis


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackyl


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

kool keith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Letters to Cleo


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Merchant


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Our Lady Peace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patti Rothberg


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Queen


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

^ D:

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine






Soundgarden


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^D:

Thievery Corporation


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Ub40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voices of Theory


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Waterboys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xscape


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Zu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Afroman


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Britney Spears


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Cream


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

David Byrne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elastica


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guns N' Roses


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

H Chinaski


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Can Make a Mess Like Nobody's Business


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Kravitz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liz Phair


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Lady Peace


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Primus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queensryche


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Strawbs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Temple of the Dog


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Underoath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Empire


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Wire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xerox Teens


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

(The) Yardbirds


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ZZ Top


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Archers of Loaf


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bob Marley


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

(The)Cars


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Eric Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiel Garvie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jade Ell


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kitty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Los Umbrellos


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Minutemen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oasis


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Priscilla Ahn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roy Orbison


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Transister


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Uncle Tupelo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violent Femmes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wipers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Wild


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebrahead


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Alannah Myles


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Bay City Rollers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chumbawamba


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fugazi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grassroots


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Have a Nice Life


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Insane Clown Posse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lava Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naughty By Nature


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Omni Trio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Placebo


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Q-Bert the DJ :nw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Susumu Hirasawa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuuli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Valerie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whale


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

X JAPAN


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZOEgirl


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

afrika bambaataa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bree Sharp


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Candlebox


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Dillinja


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ellie Lawson


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

fIREHOSE


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Geri Halliwell


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiot Pilot


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kami Lyle


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Les Savy Fav


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Martina Sorbara


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

October Fall


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pixies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rise Against


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salt-N-Pepa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thompson Brothers Band


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ugine Simons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vaselines


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wolfmother


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xentrix


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

(The) Ying Yang Twins


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Then I Turned Seven


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Big Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catatonia


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dead Kennedys


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Everly Brothers


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fugazi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gin Blossoms


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Husker Du


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isley Brothers


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Katy Rose


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Les Savy Fav


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Melissa Etheridge


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Ned's Atomic Dustbin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orgy


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Pink Floyd
(you knew I had to do it)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter Flash


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Radiohead!!!*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sarah Hudson


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Team Dresch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Union Underground


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Vandermark, Ken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Town


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

xbxrx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Love


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Zedek, Thalia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adina Howard


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Bush, Kate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cinderella


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Devo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elastica


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Feu Therese


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Geri Halliwell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halo Friendlies


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Irving Berlin


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Justin Timberlake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Lulu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsterpuss


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Nevermore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oleander


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Primus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shelby Lynne


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Tears for Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urge Overkill


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

V for Vendetta (from Providence, RI)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Town


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Xiu Xiu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Buck


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zapp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice Cooper


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Black Star


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Crowded House


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

The Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eels


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Flo Rida


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

High on Fire


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Irepress (from Brockton MA! Why'd ya wanna go daar four?)


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Johnny Paycheck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kristin Hersh


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Lacy, Steve


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Madvillain


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Nevermore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One More Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peter Gabriel


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Queensrÿche


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Roni Size


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Strokes, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twister Alley


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Uzeda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Viia


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Wilco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xymox


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Youssefi, Azita


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Apples in Stereo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

De Kift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlast


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Finch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls Aloud


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Husker Du


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Iron & Wine


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jaco Pastorius


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Kamelot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lila McCann


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mike Oldfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nina Gordon


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Opeth =D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quasimoto


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shania Twain


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Talking Heads


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

the USA is a Monster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Visqueen


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterplanet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oops someone already said Yngwie malmsteen...
Yearning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Boys


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Andres Segovia


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Beetles, The (hmmm, I'm sure that one wasn't already used)


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything But the Girl


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Fight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gloria Estefan


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The Hollies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inspect Her Gadget


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jeff Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Katy Rose


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Lucky Dube!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Matraca Berg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Neurotic Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outlandish


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Police, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Rats


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Royksopp


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Slipknot


----------



## zenny (Jan 18, 2009)

The Ting-Tings


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vivian Green


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtc


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ying Yang Twins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zug Izland


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Alicia Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Corinna Fugate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Dre


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Elvis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Herman's Hermits


----------



## zenny (Jan 18, 2009)

In Flames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackyl


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Live


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## zenny (Jan 18, 2009)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patty Loveless


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Rza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Vast


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Wilco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Rudd


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zetta Bytes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Asian Dub Foundation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bree Sharp


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Captain Beyond


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Descendents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Early November


----------



## zenny (Jan 18, 2009)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbage


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Hanoi Rocks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imogen Heap


----------



## zenny (Jan 18, 2009)

Jimmy Buffett


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Koenjihyakkei


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meat Loaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietdrive


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Switchblade Kittens


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Talking Heads - Take Me To The River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under The Influence Of Giants


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Violent Femmes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winger


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Xtc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yummy Bingham


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Zappa, Frank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Artificial Joy Club


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cracker


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Dyse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emiliana Torrini


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

f/i


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravity Kills


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hair Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inner Circle


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jose Gonzalez


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Killswitch Engage


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Lucero


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The Monks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nena


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

One Republic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

P.o.d.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Slipnot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Teagan and Sara


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valley Of Chrome


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Raided


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Akon


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Bryan Ferry


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Cadacross


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Drake, Nick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlast


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Flyleaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gas Giants


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Herbie Hancock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ini Kamoze


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Johann Sebastian Bach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kaki King


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lemon Pipers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M2m


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

New kids on the block


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Plumb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietdrive


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scott Weiland


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until June


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Van Morrison


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Wire


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

Xzibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Y Not


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zapp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alanis Morissette


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Blinded by Faith!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherie


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ellie Lawson


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The Fall


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

GEISHA Die Verbrechen Der Liebe CD
CBR68 


This hour-long, six track monolith follows Geisha into a psychedelic black storm, their blown-out and raw rock infused with a bone-rattling recording and covered in a thick sheen of white noise and gritty distortion. As with their previous album, the spirit of seminal noise rock / sludge rock (think Cherubs, Melvins, My Bloody Valentine's Isn't Anything for coordinates) is combined with violent, chaotic NOISE and tainted with blurred VHS cassette visions and vague allusions to BDSM, and then jammed through an orgone accumulator, forming a ferocious, crushing rock beast that reveals it's powerful hooks and melodies underneath the churning distorted bass rumble and sludgemetal riffage , blasts of psychedelic drone-noise and corrosive skree, percussive pummel, and deranged singing. The sound is immense, and the first five tracks on Die Verbrechen Der Liebe deliver Geisha's in-the-red heaviness and hooks in surplus. "Prelude To Amber Pays The Rent", "A Wilderness, Except By Sight", "Sportsfister" - every one is a crusher. 
But then Geisha pull out the monstrous thirty-minute, thirty-five second closer "Theme From Diana", and the tone changes completely. This track is a re-working of a "metal percussion" set that Geisha originally performed live several years ago, and it begins as a slowly building fog of voices and effects and shimmering metal that blooms into an expanse of droning, fx-heavy guitar, looping samples, cosmic effects, and improvised percussion. It's a kind of rumbling industrial dronescape that stretches out forever, until suddenly in the last few minutes the drifting drones and psychedelic guitars and sampled voices suddenly explode in an immolating nuclear blast of overdriven, speaker-annhilating noise and the track immediately, terrifyingly changes shape into a monstrous lumbering noise-metal dirge that bulldozes out of your speakers, whooshing Hawkwind effects swooping overhead, the band knotted together into a white-hot blast of ultra heavy riffage, distortion, and a wall of percussive force. "Diana" is one of the most crushing pieces of music that I have ever heard from Geisha, like some majestic and brutal conglom of Swans, Skullflower, Merzbow, and Burmese forged into a destructive space-metal supernova. 
Crucial Blast is releasing the CD version of Die Verbrechen Der Liebe in a limited edition of 1,000 copies, packaged in a full-color gatefold jacket.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hall And Oates


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Iced Earth


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

oops


IREPRESS 
"SOL EYE SEA I" Preorder Package Deal 1 - VINYL, T-SHIRT and CD
*CLICK THE IMAGE TO ORDER*


i'll need to find someone else to SELL!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jadakiss


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucy Woodward


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Metal Church


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Order


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Odd Nosdam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Ifrica


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Ratkje, Maja


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thompson Brothers Band


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Urge


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sarah *V*aughan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Theory Of A Deadman


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Theory Of A Deadman


Er, maybe I should have written "Vaughan, Sarah." W is up next . . .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

W.a.s.p.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtrunk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ying Yang Twins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zascha Moktan


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Akon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dave Matthews Band


----------



## deanna_b87 (Jan 27, 2009)

Eagles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish Go Deep


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Green Day


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Harry James


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Infected Mushroom


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Joe Henderson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keely Hawkes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lil Wayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mandy Barnett


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nelly Furtado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Block Radius


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Plumb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quint Black


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Savage Garden


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

U2


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Victor Wooten


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

William Parker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Factor Finalists


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoe Girls


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Artie Shaw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beck


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Charlie Christian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don McLean


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faith No More


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Goldfrapp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Street Honeys


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack's Broken Heart


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Klaatu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lee Ann Womack


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Michael Hedges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Cole


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ono, Yoko


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Primus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qwote


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunset Daze


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Shaggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utah Saints


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violent Femmes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Weezer


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

X-Ecutioners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero 7


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Alan Broadbent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bree Sharp


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Carter Family


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daisy Chainsaw


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ernest Tubb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Grant Green


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope Sandoval & the Warm Inventions


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juice Newton


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Letters to Cleo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nightcrawlers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Primitive Radio Gods


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quantum Mechanics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reel Big Fish


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sandoval


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terri Clark


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U-3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Verve Pipe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Wingman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Naidoo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Y2K


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebrahead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Airheads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Backyard Babies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Copycats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days of the New


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Enya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiel Garvie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Garfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heidi Newfield


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Insane clown posse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janis Joplin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Karen Gold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Madona


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Young Pony Club


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ozzie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phoebe Buffay


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ray Charles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tart


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The United Kings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wonka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtc


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Yo-yo's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zed Silencer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Arabians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonnie McKee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Captain Crunch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death Toll


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five Foot Thick


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Goods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoku


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Inkspots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juliette and the Licks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Kickers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lillix


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Mamas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nina Gordon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Olivia Newton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pat Benatar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rasputina


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Santana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuuli


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Untouchables


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veruca Salt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Whataburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yucca Power


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zornik


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Atlanta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Bangles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Catholicos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Danni Leigh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eraserdust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Face Tomorrow


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Good Going


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Inside Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kangaroo Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Linda Perry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mac Daddys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

'N Sync


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

O'Brians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink Floyd


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quarterback


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rose Melberg


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Dog Night


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Urban Knights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire Weekend


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

WhiteRaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Perience


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

YeahYeahYeah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zain Bhikha


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Aprilfool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big and Rich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Creed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donna Summer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Egos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Felicia Adams


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hank Williams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Inxs


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Jimmie Rodgers


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

King Crimson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Lions


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Moby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Merchant


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Papa Roach


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

REO Speedwagon


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

System of a Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taja Sevelle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Urban Cooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vince Gill


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wax Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtm & Dj Chucky


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yankees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zutons


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alvin And the chipmunks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The B-52's


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daft Punk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eristic Bums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freeloaders


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Garbage Disaster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halo Friendlies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Irene Fantasy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Off Jill


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Krutons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lauren Hill


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nappy Roots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Our Lady Peace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patsy Cline


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queen Blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

R.e.m.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Swordfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouble With Me - Lucy Woodward


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ugly Beets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Walk The Walks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xscape


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yoshi's Dream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zascha Moktan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beth Orton


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dolores O'Riordan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Equinox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Felicia Adams


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Gorillas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Indigo Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jewel


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lita Ford


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Muddy Waters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Doubt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Orbital


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prairie Oyster


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Q-Tip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ratt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Safetysuit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tears for Fears


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ugly Casanova


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wallflowers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Crew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Young Heart Attack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Top


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

A Cursive Memory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blondie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dan Fogelberg


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Earth Crisis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feist


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Get Up Kids, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heavens to Betsy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joan Osborne


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

K.C. And the Sunshine Band


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lamb Of God


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mos Def


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nothing But Game


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Onyx


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Phantom Planet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rancid


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sick Puppies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Taproot


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Underoath


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xtreme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellowcard


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zap Mama


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

All American Rejects


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Camila


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Doors, The


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Evanescence


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Foo-Fighters


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gin Blossoms


----------



## heathen mosher (Feb 16, 2009)

Heidevolk


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jurassic 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kansas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macy Gray


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Neptunes, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onslaught


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Psychosis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quorthon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seven Mary Three


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tantric


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uriah Heep


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Verve Pipe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Windham Hell


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-Rated


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Am I


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zwan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alicia Keys


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Black Label Society


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chris Cornell


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Daughtry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evilized


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Finch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grinspoon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hed Planet Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Impaled Nazarene


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King Diamond


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Murderdolls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Man's Child


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

P.o.d.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queensryche


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Razorlight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sue


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Taking Back Sunday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Black Cloud


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vertical Horizon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warrant


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xscape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Marble Giants


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zutons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abba


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Babyshambles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collective Soul


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Damian Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Early November


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Filter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guano Apes


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Hector Lavoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Earth


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jade


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Jamiroquai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kovenant


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lady Black Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Matchbox 20


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Nick Drake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pennywise


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quebec


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rising Force


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sibelius, Jean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taylor Dayne


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U-1


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Vangelis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wilma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtrunk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellowcard Confession


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zazie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Audiovent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bay City Rollers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Candy Shoppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Danger Flowers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eastsidaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fatty Koo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Goldrush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heather Headley


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

In Flames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jane's Addiction


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kitty


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magic Numbers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Newtons Law


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Otis Redding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pavement


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qazi Touqeer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Savoy Brown


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Taxi Doll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Duckling


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Van Hunt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wynonna Judd


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-Ecutioners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Yardbirds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zap Mama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Perfect Circle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bedroom Walls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chemical Brothers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dark New Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything But the Girl


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Factory 81


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gin Blossoms


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Helmet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ivy Queen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kate Rose


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Land Of God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike and the Mechanics


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

No Fear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oingo Boingo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Patriots, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quincy Jones


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Relentless Label


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scouting For Girls


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Television


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vines, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wayne Hancock


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xoch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yello


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zappa, Frank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Air Supply


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Celine Dion


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Damian Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emiliana Torrini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Facing Forward


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glass Casket


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hives, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indigo Girls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jackson Five, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kula Shaker


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Letters Lost


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

Muse


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

New York Dolls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Opeck


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

Placebo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quiet Soul


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Serrated Skull


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Testament


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrabeat


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weather Girls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-ground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Me At Six


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziz Zazz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Taste Of Honey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bumble Bee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Cardigans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eyes Set To Kill


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Finding Freedom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gator Boys


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Higher Power


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Itchyworms


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jester Peaks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kajagoogoo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lavalove


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marilyn Manson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nora Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Owl City


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietdrive


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rambling Rose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sheena Easton


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Taproot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whitesnake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-escape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yukmouth


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ZZ -Topp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ace Of Base


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Black Label Society


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chely Wright


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dashboard Confessionals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eleventyseven


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fuel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glen Campbell


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Killed The Prom Queen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jack In Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moldy Peaches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nacho Cheeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange And Lemons


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Primus


----------



## sesar (Feb 19, 2009)

Queen of the stone age


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rufus


----------



## sesar (Feb 19, 2009)

Soda Stereo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Telepathic Invasion


----------



## sesar (Feb 19, 2009)

Ulysses


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Victim Addiction


----------



## sesar (Feb 19, 2009)

Wolfmother


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-filter


----------



## sesar (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zz-Top


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Alicia Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Candy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cereal Killer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daphne Loves Derby


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eristic Negotiators


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fatman Scoop


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Guns N' Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Monday


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamiroquai


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Killers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loretta Lynn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Maynard Ferguson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Grant


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Orgy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patty Loveless


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queen Pen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roy Orbison


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tenacious D


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unwritten Law


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Halen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wax On Radio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xyp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zac Brown Band


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Audiovent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buddy Holly


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chevelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daft Punk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Filter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grass roots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Her Space Holiday


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ink Spots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jars Of Clay


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Krazy Priest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Less Than Jake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Motor Mouth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Kids On The Block


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Old But Older


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paula Abdul


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quest for Peace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Rat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Satin Lead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Texas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Urban Punk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vital Remains


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Weepies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yardbirds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zetta Bytes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bette Midler


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Creed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dwight Yoakam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eric Clapton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foo Fighters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Godspeed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horrorpops


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jasmine Ashes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leadbelly


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natasha Bradley


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phantom Planet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ricky Martin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Seether


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Tool


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Undergroundbums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violent Femmes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Witchhunt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-crew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yelling Musicianz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zsa Zsa Padilla


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Audiovent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bif Naked


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chronic Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deana Carter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Earshot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiona Apple


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Galaxie 500


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hanson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Idol, Billy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Paige


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Knife, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Shadow Puppets


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needtobreathe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Offset


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paula Cole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Q Da Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rancid


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tesla


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U-2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Morrison


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Washed Sin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Perience


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Y-3k


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapp Roger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

A Flock Of Seagulls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bachelor Girl


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cantrell, Jerry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daisy Chainsaw


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Elf Power


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flyleaf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Glassjaw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Helloween


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Insanity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jagged Edge


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Linda Perry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Machine Head


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The ***** Problem


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oumpa Lumpas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink Floyd


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

QuietStone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reo Speedwagon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tanya Stephens


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Upsidedown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

White Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-press 2


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

X-excutioners

Y_ Yung joc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zakk Wylde


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Agalloch


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Achemist
-

Beanie Sigel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Babylon Zoo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Crying River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dan Fogelberg


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Emergency


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fabulous Cat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Graveyard Bums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hades Almighty


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Isis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jets, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Kinks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lamb Of Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marcy Playground


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nagging Beats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omega Vibes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Playful Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Resting Speed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smash Mouth


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Taste of Crescendo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urge Overkill


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Verve, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warrant


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xytiol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yummy Bingham


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zing Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Taste Of Honey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Baby Face


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Poppin Daddies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dave Mathews Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eiffel 65


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Facing Backwards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guttermouth


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Happy Chemicals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inxs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jaded Jester


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karyn White


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lower Inhibitions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk & Honey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Neptunes, The


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Outlawz


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pow


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Queen


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Red Rider


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Standing Still


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Tupac


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

U2


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

White Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-raided


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yardbirds, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zelle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alien Ant farm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bananarama


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cereal Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daniel Bedingfield


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Exies, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feargal Sharkey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gargaling Intonation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hawthorne Heights


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Insane Mexican Churro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jon Secada


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Killers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Los Umbrellos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Narcotic Thrust


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Out of Reach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Panky Trinidad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quest for success


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rednex


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Teenage Bottlerocket


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Untouchables, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wonkas, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Naidoo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes Band, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebrahead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alfredo Mafias


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barlow Girl


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cry For Help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Kennedys


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Escape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fivespeed


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harry Belafonte


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Indifferent Bums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Krashing Kennedys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Demon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mamas and the Papas, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nat King Cole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oil and Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peaches & Herb


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quintet and Concerto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Randy Travis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sandpaper Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twisted Sister


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Uptempo Duds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ninja


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wall of Voodoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcrew


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yanni


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Zhane


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Au Pairs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Beach Boys


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

(The) Cramps


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Dilated Peoples


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Eater


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Firm (the)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Green River


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hinder


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Imogen Heap


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jerry Cantrell


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Kanye West


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Linkin Park


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Mariah Carey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Neptunes, The


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Onyx !


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Pinback


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Queen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Planet


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

St. Vitus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Taproot


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Usher


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Orchid


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-ecutioners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yungstar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zazz Cat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ac/dc


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Black ebonics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Calloway Cab


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dean Martin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elisabeth Withers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Finger Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gwen Stefani


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Set My Friends On Fire


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jumping Jacks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kasey Chambers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lamb of God


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Magazine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Narcisistic Tendencies


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pedro Vargas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quint Black


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Bulls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shedaisy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tantric


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Victorious Bum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waylon Jennings


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xtreme distortion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yazoo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zoo Puffs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alan Jackson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Buck Cherry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chante Moore


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Disturbed


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Exies, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faded Within


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Greenday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hemp Republic


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jaded


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kisses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lethal Bizzle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Magnum 41


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nailpin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Outsider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patti Smith


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rilo Kiley


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tart


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U-4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Verlorene Jungs


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

White Stripes!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wash and rinse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xzibit


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yo-yo's, The


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Zack De La Rocha


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

All American Rejects


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Babylon Zoo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chevelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Heartz


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echos and Reverb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fake Problems


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Godzilla Power


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hearts Grow


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackyl


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Knights N Paris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Ice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Orgy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paper Lace


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Queensryche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

R.e.m.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiffany


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Village People


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wombats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yardbums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zed Silencer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Audiovent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Betty Blowtorch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chevelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

David Byrne


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Emotional Vampires


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

E.L.O.

too slow...bleh.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fatal Bazooka


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Getting Revenge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Monday


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jane Siberry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Killers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lauren Wood


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nada Surf


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Onyx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Steel Pulse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Teriyaki Boyz


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Unified Theory


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Van Halen


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wall of Voodoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtrunk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zanister


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Avengers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catatonia


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dead Boys


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo Chamber


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fugazi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

George Ducas


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Husker Du


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inked In Blood


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jackson Five, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keith Pringle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Letting Go


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meat Puppets


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nonpoint


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ohio Express


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Portishead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quintana 5000


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raveonettes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Strange Noises


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Television


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

United Legends


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Vibrators


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Waste of Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xyp


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Youngbloods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zascha Moktan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ac/dc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barenaked Ladies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chevelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark New Day


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Energy, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Joe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gorilla Zoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoku


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ink Spots, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Karen Goldberg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Maynard Ferguson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Merchant


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Orgy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Qute Notes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road Ratt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Slippery Slope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U-2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Weatherman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-crew


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Yardbirds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziz zazz


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Army Of The Pharaohs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Breaking Benjamins


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Coldcut


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Diablos


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Evol Intent


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Finch


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Godsmack


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hinder


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Iron maiden


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jets, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karl Wolf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary J. Blige


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nonpoint


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Punch Fist Norris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q-tip


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Stone Roses


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Titanic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under The Influence Of Giants


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Violating Standards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xylitol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zoro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abra Moore


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Breaking Standards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Candlebox


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dumb Dumbs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elastica


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fantastico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Galactic Cowboys


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hood Figga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Nine Kills


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jets, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Katchafire


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Love Birds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mazzy Star


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nickelback


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out Of Eden


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

P.o.d.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Latifah


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sarah Hudson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thornley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vetts, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warren Zevon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-Players


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziz zazz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A New Found Glory


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Britney Spears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Concrete Blonde


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Diablos, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fiona Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Genuwine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hatebreed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Hate Kate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

JadedJester


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kenny Rogers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lamb of Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Motley Crue


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nickelback


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

onyx


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

P.o.d.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

queen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rage against the machine


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Swollen Members


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thornley


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ub40


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Wu-Tang


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-Zibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Y Not


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Z U later


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amanda Marshall


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Breaking Bones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Conway Twitty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dave Mathews Band


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Dilated peoples


Eagles, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish Go Deep


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Go Go Go


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

G- unit
geez maven


Hilary stagg (new age)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Nine Kills


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jets, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kalet Morales


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Loverboy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MC hammer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nothing Else Matters


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Onyx (yet again)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queso


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ramstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sarah Brightman


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thornley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umberto Tozzi


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Visionaries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wax Tears


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Xscape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ying Yang Twins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zup To u


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aerosmith


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bob Cats


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daft Punk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Elvis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Filter


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Good Charlotte


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indigo Girls


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jason Mraz


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kenny G


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laurent Wolf


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nelly Furtado


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Orgy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paula Cole


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

queen (once more again)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rancid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Savage Garden


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Three Days Grace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unwritten Law


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Village People, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wallflowers, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-Warriors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yaviah


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Z33


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abba


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bare the heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Puma


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Disturbing News


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everclear


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fiona Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gloria Gaynor


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hoobastank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Infected Mushroom


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kami Lyle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lamb Of God


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Doubt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Optimistic Madness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

P.o.d.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Sovine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Saliva


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ted Nugent


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Underoath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Underground


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

White Stripes, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xysma


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoetrope


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alice In Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beck


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days Of Yore


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eagles, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Face Of Anger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hellwitch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Insane Clown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jane's Addiction


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kids in the Kitchen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lifehouse


----------



## naomi (Oct 30, 2005)

Motorhead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nirvana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Onyx (yet i say again)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pantera


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

One Block Radius


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietdrive


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rob Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smash Mouth


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thornley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utah Saints


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weezer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-Liberation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yomo


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Axis Of Perdition


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Beck


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Chemical Brothers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Def Leppard


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Exodus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Fergie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Godsmack


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hinder


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Iron Maiden.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kula Shaker


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maria Mena


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

No doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olivia Newton-John


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

P.o.d.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Romeo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stone Sour


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tony Bennett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

U-Krew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Verve, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wannadies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Xscape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yearning


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Zhang


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

All American Rejects


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Black Eyed Pees


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Dilated Peoples


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo Chamber


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Fugazi.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Gang of Four


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hoobastank


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Iggy Pop.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jet By Day


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Korn


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

The Living End


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

maserati


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nixon


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

The Offspring


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Pantera


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queens of the stone age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rare Earth


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Texas


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wilco


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X-ray Spex


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Warren *Z*evon


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Au Pairs


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Black Sabbath. Birmingham represent!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cabin Crew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dave Mustaine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlast


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Fugazi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gemini


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Hellacopters, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Injected


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Jim Morrison


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lillix


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mudvayne


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Neil Young.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pantera


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Queens of the Stone Age.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rod Stewart


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

T. Rex


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ub40


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Van Halen


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The Wallflowers


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Xtreme (forgive me; I couldnt think of anything else).


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Barenaked Ladies


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Color Me Badd


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Doors, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eagles, The


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Funkadelic.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Guns'n'Roses


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Hawkwind.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indecent Obsession


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

K7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Linda Perry


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nevada Tan


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Only Ones, The.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Pink


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Quiet Riot


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Raffi


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Screaming Blue Messiahs


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Jethro *T*ull


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veggie Tales


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Wet Wet Wet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtrunk


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Adolescents, The.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Butthole Surfers


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daisy Chainsaw


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

et at it


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

Fab 5


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Green Day


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Hawkwind


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Iron Butterfly.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keisha Cole


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lita Ford


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Micheal Jackson


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

naked eyes


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Orange Goblin.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peeping Tom


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Radio Birdman.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soul Asylum


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Thin Lizzy


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Ub40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vince Gill


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Jnmcda0 said:


> Ub40


Haha you had the same problem as I. Wouldn't let me capitalize the 'B'. Anyway...

Wagoner, Porter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quorthon


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sara Evans


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

T.Rex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underdog Project


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Verve Pipe (I only know that song Freshman but I freaking love that song)


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Wray, Link


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-crew


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Zeppelin


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ambassador


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Bryan Adams


----------



## macM (Mar 16, 2009)

creed


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

DJ Craze


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Ensiferum -awesome metal band from finland


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Faster *****cat.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Garbage


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hydrogyn


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackyl


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Kineto


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

LSD and the Search for God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsterpuss


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Oasis


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Pete Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Right by Your Side - Eurythmics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rilo Kiley


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Silverchair


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Testament


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Perience


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yngwie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero 7


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Ace of Bass


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Bone Thugs N Harmony


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Can.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Danni Leigh


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Everclear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ini Kamoze


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jello Biafra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kristin Hersh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Liliput


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary Karlzen


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nirvana


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Placebo


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Qui


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Republica


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Stevie Nicks


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Talking Heads.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Union Underground


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Vio-lence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whale


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Xtreme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yung Wun


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Z-Trip the dj


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blondie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Carey, Mariah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dakota Moon


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Exodus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five Times August


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Garbage


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hannah Montana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inner Circle


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jin


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Kiss.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Motorhead!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Overkill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q-tip


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Rory Gallagher


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Santana


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Fray


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Unkle


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Van Halen


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Whitesnake (eeeewww!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtrunk


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zetta Bytes


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Alien Ant Farm


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bjork


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Comet Gain


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Deftones


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Elvis Costello


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Gwar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heavens to Betsy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ivy Queen


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Jason Mraz


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucy Woodward


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Marilyn Manson


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

New York Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omc


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Ratt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silverchair


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tool


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Unleashed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valley Of Chrome


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Weather Report


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

X-ray , I am


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebrahead


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon Tobin


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Bad Company


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Cramps.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

De Facto


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiona Apple


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Gun Club.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harvey Watkins


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Icehouse


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

John Legend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keely Hawkes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lady Gagahttp://www.wizards.com/magic/images/whatcolor_blue.jpg


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mariah Carey


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nicole Richie


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Oasis


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Pavement


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Quasimoto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rachael Yamagata


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sidney Bechet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Transister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Visionaries


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Wu Tang Clan


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

X-excutioners


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zanister


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bangles, The


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Chic


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Donna Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ellie Lawson


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Flock of Seagulls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravity Kills


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Hank Mobley


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Idlewild


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kaki King


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Last Emperor


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Motley Crue


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

New Kids On The Block


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Chance


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Paco de Lucia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quint Black


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sneaker Pimps


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Orb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Duckling


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Visionaries


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-crew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebrahead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Audioblast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bif Naked


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

CandyKane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dakota Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eiffel 65


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Frankie lymon and the teenagers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Godsmack


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indecent Obsession


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jets, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

KC And The Sunshine Band


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lamb Of God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mighty Clouds Of Joy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Neptunes, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Operator Please


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ramsay Midwood


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Saliva


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Temple of the Dog


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U-Bet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo Zombie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Whynot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Naidoo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zanister


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Arcade Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonnie McKee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

C-Murder


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Dyse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gipsy Kings


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hella


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incas, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jem


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Los Umbrellos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Maynard Ferguson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nickelback


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Orgy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peeping Tom


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quiet Rage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Razorback


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thin Lizzy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U-Loco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Verbalicious


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wheres Waldo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-factor Finalists


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zandelle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

brand new


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carbon Leaf


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Dilated Peoples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlast


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Fergie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Game, The


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Hawkwind


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*I*ce T


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joan Osborne


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lee Ann Womack


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*M*ariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nevada Tan


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*O*nyx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paperboy


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rose Melberg


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Santana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terri Clark


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U-2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venny Outrageous


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Perience


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yelling for vengance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zug Izland


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doobie Brothers, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Elephant Man, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Felicia Adams


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grassroots, The


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

Huey Lewis & The News...Damn dated myself.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

incubus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kami Lyle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moby


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nonpoint


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orgy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pod


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queso


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rancid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scouting For Girls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tantric


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uffie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Wyclef Jean


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

XZibit


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zolamoca


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ac/dc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bullets and Octane


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Circuit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Debbie Gibson


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Evidence from the Dilated Peoples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fugees, The


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Gangstarr


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hatebreed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imperial Teen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karen Wheaton


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Life of Agony


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Making April


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outlandish


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qazi Touqeer


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Raine Yang (asian pop)


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Soundgarden


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Technotronic 

Pump up the JAM !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utada


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Visionaries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wallflowers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-press 2


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ying Yang Twins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Top


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Betty Blowtorch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chingy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dandy Warhols, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Earshot


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Frith, Fred


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravity Kills


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hoobastank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inked In Blood


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jaded Kisses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kenny Loggins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Men At Large


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nate Dogg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out Of Eden


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the perishers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quincy Punx


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Savoy Brown


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Tupac (2pac)


----------



## ECS Dave (Jan 29, 2009)

UB40

Red, Red Wine Via Blip.fm

Be Well!
ECS Dave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the white stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-raided


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zebrahead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Perfect Circle


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cinderella


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Danity Kane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enya


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Filter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbage


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hafler Trio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iglu and Hartly


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jin ( asian rappper currently in hong kong now )


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the kooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Doubt


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Onyx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patti Rothberg


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Queen 

i don't know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rancid


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Swollen Members
hip hop group from canada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tart


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

U2


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Van Morrison


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yelling For Liberation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zapp Roger


----------



## ECS Dave (Jan 29, 2009)

Archies

:clap

Be Well!
ECS Dave


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Bauhaus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chris Knight


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

D - Dilated Peoples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Early November


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

fefe dobson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girly Freak Show


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

hatebreed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ian Brown


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Janet 'Ms.' Jackson ...If you're nasty :boogie


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

kelly osbourne


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lily Allen


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Mott the Hoople


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Old Dirty *******


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Platters ' the


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Quiet Riot ... (just trying avoid Queen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scissor Sisters


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

They Might Be Giants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unnoticed


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Visionaries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

W.a.s.p.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Xzibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Youngbloodz


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ziggy Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anna Nalick


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bert Jansch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Concrete Blonde


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Doobie Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eagles, The


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guided By Voices


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

heart


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Icehouse


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

joan jett


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> joan jett


Joan Jett!!! Yeah Baby!


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Howling Bells


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

um, it's k, right? 

kimya dawson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lita Ford


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nanci Griffith


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ocean, Billy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Rick James B**ch


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Shakti


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Tenacious D


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ub40


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Vampire Weekend


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

White Zombie


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ying Yang Twins


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Z *ZOEgirl*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amber


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

bullet for my valentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coolio


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Death


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Echo and the Bunnymen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fluke


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

GrandMaster Flash & The Furious Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Herman's Hermits


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Infectious Groove


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Karen Dalton


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Le Tigre


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Metal Church


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Nico


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oasis


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Pantera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Ifrica


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strange Fruits


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Therapy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urge Overkill


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Venom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weather Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-treme


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zager And Evans


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Amy Winehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Eyed Peas


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Cypress Hill


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Disturbed


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ed Askew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Goldfrapp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Killed The Prom Queen


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jurassic 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keely Hawkes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Linkin Park !


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

KRS-One.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

ladytron


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Mogwai


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Nirvana


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Os Mutantes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pennywise


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rare Earth


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Spirit


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Kaos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Very Mad At Gravity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Naidoo


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Young Marble Giants


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Zhane


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Anathema


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Bangles

come on, walk Like an Egyptian :lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Eye Dick


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Eels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fatboy Slim


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

goo goo dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hole


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

inxs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jill Sobule


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

kmfdm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Letters to Cleo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Megadeth


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Nadja


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People In Planes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Q*ueeeeeen

dont like Q


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rusted Root


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*S*wollen Members


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Temple of the Dog


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*U*b40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veruca Salt


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*W*hitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcrew


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Yellow Machinegun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zornik


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*A*shanti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Luck Next Time


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Cat Power


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Datus Tribe


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Enigma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faded Within


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

God Lives Underwater


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hank Williams


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Innerpartysystem


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Jesus Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kara's Flowers


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Los Lobos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike and the Mechanics


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Neuroticfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Offspring, The


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Porno for Pyros


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quorthon


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Robert Plant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sundays, The


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

The Teaparty


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Uzeda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Village People, The


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wedding Present, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xing


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Young, Lester


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zangeres Zonder Naam


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Acuff, Roy


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Byrne, David


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Christian, Charlie


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Distillers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evanescence


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Feelies, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go Betty Go


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Holy Modal Rounders


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

Isis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jody Breeze


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Luther Vandross


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Magnetic Fields


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

***** Problem, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oleander


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pixies, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietdrive


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Randy Newman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stone Roses, The


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Technotronic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*V* isionaries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Cherry


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

xiu xiu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Marble Giants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zutons, The


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Ac/dc


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Bad Brains


----------



## The Storm (May 11, 2009)

Cold Chisel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dollyrots, The


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Elvis Costello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flys, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guns N' Roses


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Haddaway (What is love?! Baby don't hurt me no more...)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Killed The Prom Queen


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Johnny Thunders.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kami Lyle


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mamas & the Papas, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Offspring, The


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Partisans, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sneaker Pimps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfinished Thought


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winged Dingos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yardbirds, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cadallaca


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Dicks, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heidi Newfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jasmine Ashes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lipps Inc.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naughty By Nature


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dd


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Placebo


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Queens of the Stone Age.


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

Ra Ra Riot!


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Sisters of Mercy.


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

Tegan and Sara.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until June


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*V *isionaries, hip hop group


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wallflowers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtrunk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Y *ing Yang twins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziggy Marley


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Adverts, The


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Benny Benassi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Conway Twitty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Damian Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

En Vogue


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

fireflight


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

guns and roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Street Honeys


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jane's Addiction


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kenny G


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Luscious Jackson


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Motorhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Narcotic Thrust


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Only Ones, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patty Loveless


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Stooges, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking Heads, The


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Ulver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vaselines, The


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Wanda Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XPress 2


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zac Efron


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Adderley, Julian "Cannonball"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B-52's, The


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deacon Blue


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Evans, Bill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiona Fung


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Gillespie, Dizzy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hootie & The Blowfish


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

Iron & Wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jars of Clay


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Kittie


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Love


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Make-Up, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nina Gordon


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*O *nyx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink Floyd


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Q *ueen

i can't think of anyone else


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road Ratt


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Stranglers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tatyana Ali


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Utada Hikaru


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Vanessa Mae


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Wu Tang Clan


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Xzibit


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Yura Yura


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Zz Top


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Angelspit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Chuck Berry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dean Martin


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish Go Deep


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Guns N' Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harvey Watkins


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Iggy Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jen & Elisa


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lit


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natasha Bradley


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

osbourne, kelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patti Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietdrive


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*R* oots, The


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Slash's Snakepit


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*T *echnotronic


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Underworld


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vandross, Luther


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*W *u Tang Clan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtc


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Y *a Kid K


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Z-Ro


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*A *-Mei Chang ( asian pop singer )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chumbawamba


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*D.*avid bowie


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Eels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flyleaf


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*G.*uns n Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heather Nova


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Infa Riot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jan & Dean


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Kimya Dawson


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Martina Sorbara


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nothing To Fear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oasis


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Papa San


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quincy Punx


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the *R*oots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sundays, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thornley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undeserving, The


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Visionaries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Takes the Square


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Young MC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zetta Bytes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*A*. shanti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B.B. King


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the *C*ross Movements


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daft Punk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*E*stefan, gloria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fake Problems


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Gangstarr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Helloween


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Iron Maiden.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jin, asian rapper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karyn White


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Linkin' park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marcy Playground


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oak Ridge Boys, The


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Pain Jerk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietdrive


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Ramones, The


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Swollen Members


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tone-Loc


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

u2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Halen


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lil *W*ayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xyp


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Young Bro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zazie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Adele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bread


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Chemical Brothers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

DJ Babu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eels, The


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gas Giants


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Huey Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idlewild


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jars of Clay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kula Shaker


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lee Ann Womack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Opm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Papoose


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rancid


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Swollen Members


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tanya Stephens


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ub40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Empire


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Wilson Phillips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-crew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yield At Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zug Izland


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Airplanes, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Busta Rhymes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

C- Murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark New Day


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The Ex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fefe Dobson


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Garbage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indigo Girls


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jin


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lava Baby


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nastasha Bedingfeild


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Onyx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink Floyd


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Queensryche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raffish


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Swollen Members


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taking Back Sunday


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vaselines, The


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Perience


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zubeen Garg


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bangles, The


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deadstar Assembly


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Eagles, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Finch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hateful Committee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Infected Mushroom


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Just Do It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kara's Flowers


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

len


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsterpuss


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Mortiis


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

new order


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nuclear Assault


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Orthrelm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peeping Tom


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riff Randells


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Slipknot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taylor Dayne


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

underoath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vince Gill


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

we the kings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-press 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yamash*ta Tomohisa

Crazy word filter. :roll


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Zevon, Warren


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Afroman


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chubby Checker


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Del Cielo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

fiona apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravity Kills


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the hit crew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jewel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kula Shaker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Letters to Cleo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nena


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parkway Drive


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Real McCoy, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scott Weiland


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toni Tony Tone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Visionaries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wednesday 13


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Xzibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yardbirds, The


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ZOEgirl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aaliyah


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

boys like girls


----------



## tavi (May 28, 2009)

Counting Crows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Hook


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feist


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Goldfrapp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harvey Danger


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

india arie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackyl


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Kmfdm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love and Rockets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M2m


----------



## sssig (Mar 2, 2009)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opeth


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Pantaleimon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quad City DJ's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Republica


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Swollen Members


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Temple of the Dog


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

U2


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Valero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winger


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Xtc


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebrahead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ashanti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bree Sharp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coolio


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Dilated Peoples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eiffel 65


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Fake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Galloglass


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the hives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iglu and Hartly


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kia Shine


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

lynch.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mavericks, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nat King Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Operator Please


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Procol Harum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qiao En


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rancid


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Snoop Dog


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Thee Michelle Gun Elephant


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Unsraw


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the verve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Lion


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

X Japan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yvette Laboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Top


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Ac/dc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blondie


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

chester french


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don McLean


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Eagles, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faith No More


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Gangstarr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hellyeah


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Insane clown posse


----------



## tomm87 (May 22, 2009)

Jerry's Kids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Katy Rose


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mandy Moore


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Nas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Otis Redding


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paul McCartney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quorthon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Robbie Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Technotronic !


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanished, The


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Naidoo


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Yui


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zé Ramalho


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

AbbA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bob Carlisle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chevelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Danni Leigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fatty Koo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Inxs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Cash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa Loeb


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marky Mark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nirvana


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

onitsuka chihiro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pennywise


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rentals, The


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

sheryl crow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trading Yesterday


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ub40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Empire


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ying Yang Twins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Artificial Joy Club


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chris Knight


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Deathgaze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elvis Costello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flyleaf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

George Benson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hall & Oates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Killed The Prom Queen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

John Mellencamp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keely Hawkes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magical Flying Thunderbirds


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

nelly furtado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orgy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Public Enemy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Queen Latifah

*sigh i don't like Q anymore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Radiohead


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

slipknot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

T-Bone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upper East Side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veruca Salt


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Wilson Philips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Young MC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bjork


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

C charlotte sometimes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlast


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Fitzgerald, Ella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbage


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hewitt, Jennifer Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isaac Hayes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Joe Cocker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kenny Rogers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Matraca Berg


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

No Use For A Name


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orbis Pictus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Roots, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Traffic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Vanilla Ice 

Ice ice baby !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whitesnake


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Xzibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Hot Rod


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ZOEgirl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ani Difranco


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cars, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Doors, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eels


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karla Bonoff


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meredith Brooks


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

New Kids on the Block
( not sure about their come back, but The Right Stuff Rocks! )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opeth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quorthon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Swollen Members


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tamara Bedricky


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ub40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Verlorene Jungs


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Muddy *W*aters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-crew


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yanni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zetta Bytes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bodies Without Organs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

C & C Music Factory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daphne Loves Derby


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fuel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gilbert and Sullivan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Human League


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Inxs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Luna Sea


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Machine Men


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nora Jones


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Onyx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pablo Portillo


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Q and not u


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rilo Kiley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shania Twain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tom Petty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urge Overkill


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

W.a.s.p.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xhibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alanis Morissette


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

ben folds


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Charles Manson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don McLean


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Eddie Murphy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

gregory and the hawk


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Hannah Montana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ivy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jadakiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Hannah


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macy Gray


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Necrophagist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orient Pearl


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietdrive


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Rentrer en Soi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sponge


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Temptations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unlady Like


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Frankie Valli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

William Hung


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yardbirds, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ani Difranco


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bing Crosby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Creed


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

death cab for cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eagles, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Finger Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gatsby's American Dream


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

helmet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irene Cara


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

John Mayer :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kittie


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Lacrimosa


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Manuela


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NKOTB :troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opeth


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterflash


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

sepultura


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Tom Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Cracker


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Vashti Bunyan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weepies, The


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zappa Plays Zappa


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Adolescents


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bracken


----------



## Oppilolik (Jul 11, 2009)

Camille


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dave Koz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ellie Lawson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fernando Vargas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Geri Halliwell


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Injected


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Johnny Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karen Carpenter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Los Tigeres Del Norte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metric


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Natalie Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Cent Stamp


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Phil Collins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietdrive


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ratt


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Sonic Youth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tears for Fears


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unfit For Survival


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Verlorene Jungs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zutons, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bow Wow Wow


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Carpenters, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donell Jones


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Exies, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fugees, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Glenn Miller Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heidi Newfield


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Insanity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jupiter Sunrise


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kisses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lipps Inc


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Motorhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naughty By Nature


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Olivia Newton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patsy Cline


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Qumbia Kings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riff Randells


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sepultura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tori Amos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ub40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veruca Salt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

White Stripes, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-crew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Young Jeezy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zox


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

A Flock Of Seagulls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragonforce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echoboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

GhostHustler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope Dixon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ivy Walls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jeff Buckley


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Knife, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa Stansfield


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mad At Gravity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nevada Tan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oranges Band, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Placebo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queen Pen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rusted Root


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Scars Of Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thin Lizzy


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

T.Rex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Videodrone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Are Scientists


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

XSupermodels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ydiamond


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zap Mama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aqua


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bun B


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crooked Fingers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Depeche Mode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eric Clapton


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Faint, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Galloglass


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Halifax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ivory Tower


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jagged Edge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kalan Porter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Last Goodnight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mindy Smith


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

New Found Glory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ornella Vanoni


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pendulum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queensryche


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rhianna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steppenwolf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Testament


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Duckling


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vodoo Trombone Quartet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wednesday 13


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xtreme 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yaviah


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zolof The Rock N Roll Destroyer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apex Theory


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Black Label Society


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Puma


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Danger Mouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Excuse 17


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fishbone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Charlotte


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

H2o


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Killed The Prom Queen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Justice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing Heidi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

L.o.x.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Morning Jacket


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nappy Roots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Owl City


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

People In Planes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q And Not U


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Rolling Stones


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sevendust


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-factor Finalists


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yung Wun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero 7


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

A Cursive Memory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basia Bulat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cute Is What We Aim For


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dandy Warhols, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Earth Crisis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Futureheads, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

God Forbid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Helloween


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ian Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Off Jill


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Katy perry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lapush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsterpuss


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

NonyaBizNess


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Otep


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

PepeSanchez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q-Tip


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

RefinedRascal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sirenia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tamu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Weerd Science


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Assemblage 23


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Boston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collide


----------



## katnip43 (Jul 10, 2009)

Depeche Mode..

"People are people"...something or other...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emilie Autumn


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Foreigner


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope Sandoval & the Warm Inventions


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Inxs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jenny Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kristin Hersh


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Lemar


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

monsters are waiting...


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Norah Jones


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prairie Oyster


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queen


----------



## o0A0o (Aug 10, 2009)

red hot chilli peppers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wayne *S*horter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Yaz


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aimee Allen


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Beastie Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chickenfoot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don Henley


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Evans, Bill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fishbone


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Getz, Stan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hollywood Undead


----------



## Xephere (Jul 29, 2009)

Gahan, Dave


----------



## Xephere (Jul 29, 2009)

(Please ignore the my last post. For some reason my internet is cutting the page off so I cannot see everything...Sorry about that...)

INXS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joseph Arthur


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Klf


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Less Than Jake


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Monkees (The)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Offspring


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Peterson, Oscar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quint Black


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the *R*oots


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Slash's Snakepit


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Tom Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unlady Like


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Vaughan, Sarah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warrior Soul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-crew


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zox


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bouncing Souls


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Camille


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

dan deacon


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From Autumn to Ashes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Gordon, Dexter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Ryder


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joshua Radin


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Luscious Jackson


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nina Sky


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Oldham, Will



Toad Licker said:


> Bouncing Souls


I just happen to live across the street from these guys. I never talk to them, though. I was kind of into them about 10 years ago.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

P.o.d.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Roots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sirenia


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Teagarden, Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Duckling


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Violent Femmes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Weezer :troll


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

X-Clan


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yo La Tengo


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Zion I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Band, The


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Clapton, Eric


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Do Make Say Think


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Eagles (they're a band, aren't they?)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Frank Zappa


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Grant Green


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harvey Danger


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Iggy Pop


----------



## Shy_Lolita (Jan 3, 2009)

Jenny Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ Love her 

Katie Melua


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Loverboy


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Manic Street Preachers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

N, New Kids on the Block


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Otis Redding


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Portishead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quincy Punx


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

R.e.m.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Waits


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

U b 4 0


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Van Morrison


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Wham


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Xscape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yael Naim


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Zhang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aqua


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

B-52-s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cream


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

damon and the heathens


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Evil Nine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Felicia Adams


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

George Michael


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiot Pilot


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jackson Five


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Killswitch engage


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Michael Franti


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

New Order


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Owl City


----------



## ScarredTissue (Sep 18, 2009)

placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qazi Touqeer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Souxie and the Banshees


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Tool


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ultravox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vince Gill


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Will Smith.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xzibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Gunz


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Zombies


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Automatic Loveletter.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Blur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cruxshadows, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Deftones


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Franz ferdinand


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Georgia Satellites


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Hot Gossip


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Inxs


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Jack Johnson


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

K-os


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Lifetime


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Muse


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Operation Ivy


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Paco Nula.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Rush


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Social Distortion


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Tori Amos


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Usher


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Vaughan, Sarah


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

(The) Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtrunk


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yellowcard


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ZZ Top


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Aphex Twin


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Bananarama


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Clark, Sonny


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Daniel Bedingfield


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Foo Fighters


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Green, Freddie


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Inxs


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

jonas brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korpiklaani


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Lonely Island, The


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Meat Puppets


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Nevermen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Outkast


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

P.o.d.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Queen


----------



## phillipk128 (Jun 28, 2009)

Rush


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Skillet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tantric


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Usher


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Verve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Within Temptation


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xhibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yael Naim


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Zappa, Frank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anna Nalick


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Big Bill Broonzy


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Chic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Delain


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

everclear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flowing Tears


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Good Shoes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Helix(From my city too =P)


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm from barcelona (from sweden)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jasmine Ash


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Kreator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leonard Cohen


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Massive Attack


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

New Kids on the block.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quincy Punx


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

Rihanna


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Soul Stirrers, The


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Tears for Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Duckling


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Veronicas, The


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-crew


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Yanni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zack Efron


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Accept


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brett Dennen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

C murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ditty Bops, The


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Evanescense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fray, The


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Graveheart


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

House of Pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Can Make A Mess Like Nobody's Business


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Judas priest \m/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karla Bonoff


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lee Ritenour


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Megadeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neil Sedaka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of Eden


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Pantera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q And Not U


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

SoCalled


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Testament


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unwritten Law


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Vader


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xhibit


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yankovic


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zach Hill


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abba


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Blink 182


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Charlie Christian


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Winger


She's only seventeen.

OT: Depeche Mode


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flowing Tears


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Gojira


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Inxs


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

James Brown


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Linkin Park :lol


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Marilyn Manson


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Neil Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Night Only


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Pink


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Rolling Stones


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tyr


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ub40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Von Bondies, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Weezer :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xzibit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^You know, he probably gets more attention here than he should :lol

Yanni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebrahead


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chet Atkins


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Dixie Hummingbirds, The


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

Evanescence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Foo Fighters

(...I am not sure what "foo" is, but they fight it...and win!)


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Foo Fighters
> 
> (...I am not sure what "foo" is, but they fight it...and win!)


Foo Fighters is a term used by American piolts during WWII to refer to the UFOs they saw while in combat. I guess it was pretty common. I remember hearing Dave Grohl talk about the name for his band way back when their first album came out.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foo_fighter

I think we're on G now:

Great Lake Swimmers


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Harland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Infected Mushroom


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

John Fahey


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Kings of Leon


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lmno


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Madonna


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Notwist


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Otis Reading


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

prag VEC


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Queen


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Rush


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Sting


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Teenage Jesus and the Jerks


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ultravox


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Violent Femmes


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

White zombie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yazoo


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ZZ Top


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Accept


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bauhaus


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cardigans


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Deicide


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fröken Smillas Känsla För Snövit Och De Sju Intellektuella Dvärgarna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girly Freak Show


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Honey Bane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiot Pilot


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jello Biafra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kim Rutherford


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Liliput


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M2m


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Neil Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange and Lemons


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Prodigy


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rancid


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Travis


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

U.d.o.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vaselines, The


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yardbirds, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Top


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ace of Base


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battlelore


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Capital Sound


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Eurythmics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fake Problems


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gumbo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hyper Crush


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Interpool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jurassic 5


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Korn


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Liquor Giants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Last Mistake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nonpoint


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Opeth


----------



## blahgman (Jan 27, 2010)

Piebald


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rancid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Testament


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unlady Like


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vapor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wallflowers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zanger Rinus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brad Paisley :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Chambers Brothers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Dre


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elton John :stu


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Frou Frou


----------



## Noskat (Feb 26, 2010)

Green Day


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

The Go-gos


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

K then, 'Heart"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ima Robot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Trynin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Killers. The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Los Lobos


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Miles Davis


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Newfound Glory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orbis Pictus


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Pantera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quorthon


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Radiohead


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Sublime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toby Lightman


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ufo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo Zombie


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xscape


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zubeen Garg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Antimc


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Beatles, The


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Carter Family, The


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Duran Duran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ensiferum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fleck, Bela


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

GooGoo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Apple Pie


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Iain Archer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jon Secada


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Leif Edling


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Metallica


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Neil Diamond


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paul Hardcastle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Que Bueno Que No Fui Lady Di - Gloria Trevi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rancid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staind


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Testament


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urban Mystic


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Shot the Moon


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Marble Giants


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

ZZ Top.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Adam & the Ants


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Blinded By Faith!! \m/


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

(The) Carter Family


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donna Lewis


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Erlend Øye


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Fates Warning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go Sailor


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

heather nova


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Inxs


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jackson 5.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Keith Richards


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Michael Buble


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Angels


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Orianthi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink Spiders


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

R.Stevie Moore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Switchblade Kittens


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Theory Of A Deadman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umberto Tozzi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Van Morrison


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wipers


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

the XX 

(don't ding me on the 'the')


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

Yyrkoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zangeres Zonder Naam


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Andrew Bird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bleak Track


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chingy


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Doors, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eric Clapton


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

George Strait


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Haden, Charlie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Information Society


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Johnny Smith

(The guy in my avatar)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karla Bonoff


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Lackthereof


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight Sons


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Nico


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Outkast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peak the Bias


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Queen.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

REO Speedwagon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Susan Tedeschi


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tom Petty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ub40


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wendy Matthews.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Xscape


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yoko Ono.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zornik


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abba


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ben Folds Five


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cat Stevens.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Django Reinhardt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ellie Lawson


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Grant Green


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Helloween


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Inxs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

John Popper


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lillix


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Maroon 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody's Angel


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

OneRepublic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People In Planes


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sade


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Theo Tams


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Uncle Tupelo


----------



## Twice on Time (Dec 31, 2009)

Volta Do Mar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Weezer


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X


----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

Yazoo


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

ZZ Top, what else??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aimee Allen


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Billy Idol


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Cat Power


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Hook


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Emerson Drive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fefe Dobson


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

Goodie Mob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hootie & the Blowfish


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Iszoloscope


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Jim Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kara's Flowers


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Leona Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mandy Moore


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neil Sedaka


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Orianthi


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Police, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Rob Thomas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Smashmouth


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urge Overkill


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy Fierce


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John lol....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Me At Six


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Zanzibar - Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adina Howard


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

oh, duh -- the musician not the song - wow, am I slow...

Boston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Concrete Blonde


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don Ho


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish Go Deep


----------



## ChainedWolf (Mar 6, 2010)

Gary Moore


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Hedley


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Imbruglia, Natalie


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

John Mayer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Emmz (Mar 26, 2010)

Lykke Li <3


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Mike And The Mechanics


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omc


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Pat Benatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quad City DJ's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Radiohead


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Stratovarius


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Tim McGraw


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

U2


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Venom


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Wham


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sash said:


> Wham


 Good duo.

Xzibit - I need to find another group with this letter. I am sick of using this rap star :lol.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Y can't we just skip the last two?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Amon Amarth (bite me op )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Candlemass


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlast


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Faith no more


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^ Good one!!!

Guns and Roses


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Helix(they're from my city)


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Imogen heap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jazmine Sullivan


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kings of Leon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin Eubanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa Mitchell


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Off By One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Penfifteen Club


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tori Amos


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veruca Salt


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

White Stripes, The


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

X Japan


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yo La Tengo


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Zappa - Frank


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Anthrax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bree Sharp


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Carcass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Delain


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Elliott Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiel Garvie


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Gorillaz!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Houwitzer


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

In Flames


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Jack Johnson:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karina Pasian


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Less Than Jake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mudcrutch


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Nirvana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pennywise


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet Riot


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Radiohead :yay


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuuli


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Uli Jon Roth


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Vision Divine


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Weezer


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

X


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Ziggy Marley


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Missed out Y

Yoko Ono.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Al Jarreau


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

BeeGees.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Celtic Frost


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Don McLean


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Fergie. lol.


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

George Nozuka


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Huey Lewis & the News


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Inxs.


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Koop


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Lifetime


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

meatloaf


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

Neil on Impression


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

O.a.r.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Police, The


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Quasi


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Rush


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

seether


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tina Turner.


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ultravox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Wham!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

X, what band starts with that letter??


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Colhad75 said:


> X, what band starts with that letter??


 Xzibit. 

Yelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abba


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Beatles, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cars, The


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dixi Chicks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eddie Money


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

foo fighters


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

googoo dolls


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hinder


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Irving


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Off Jill


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

King Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leslie Mills


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nina Gordon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orlando, Tony


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Placebo


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Queen


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

Radiohead


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Sepultura


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thompson Twins.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Underoath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wake Up Your Seatmate


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

X


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

ZZ Top


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Atreyu


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bob Marley.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chris Cornell


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

The Damned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eiffel 65


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Flyleaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gary Glitter


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Haste The Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Am X-ray


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Jack Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kristina Cornell


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Level 42


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mariah Carey.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Nick Cave


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oasis


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*****cat dolls

It seems their band name is profane.


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ultravox


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

We should be at Q so

Queen.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## 82ila (Apr 17, 2010)

Take That


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ub40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wham!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Xzibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yusry & Erra


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Alkaline Trio.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beatles


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Cat Power


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dire Straits.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faun


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Guns n Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harvey Danger


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Incubus


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Jay-Z


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Katy Perry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Los Lobos


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Meg Ryan.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Nightwish


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Olivia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paul Oakenfold


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

REO Speedwagon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stacy Dean Campbell


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Colhad75 said:


> Meg Ryan.


bah!!!, thought this was the actors thread when I posted that.

We're up to T

Tom Jones.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Uncle Outrage


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

"Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Naidoo


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Yanni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zac Brown Band


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Alice in Chains.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blues Traveler


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Cannibal Corpse


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Dave Matthews Band


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Edison Glass


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Faith No More


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Lives Underwater


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Hanson


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Incubus


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Janet Jackson


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Kasabian


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Order


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ol' Dirty B*stard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patricia Kaas


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Queensryche


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

REO Speedwagon


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Steel Pulse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tossers, The


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Uffie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vogue, En


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Whitesnake


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Xscape.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You Me & Iowa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zeppelin, Led


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

Against Me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boston


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cat Stevens


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Damone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ethel Merman


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

Francis Dunnery


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Gang Starr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Immortal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jadakiss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lenka


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Mgmt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Edition :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oscar Benton


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

P.Diddy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Relient K


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sting


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Third Eye Blind


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

U2


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Van halen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Weezer


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Xiu Xiu


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Good band.

Yeti


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

AxeRats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bif Naked


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cetera, Peter


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dido

Yes I did say Dido, do not go putting an "L" in please.:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easton, Sheena


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

George Michael


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isaac Hayes


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Journey


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kate Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Louise Orfila


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Moondog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nekromantix


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Object Beings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poison


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Questlove


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

REO Speedwagon.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Slade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tat


----------



## cat ostroffick (May 28, 2010)

u.s. bombs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vivian Green


----------



## cat ostroffick (May 28, 2010)

willie nelson...he cut his hair by the way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yanni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zager and Evans


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Aerosmith


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Bathory


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Casino Versus Japan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devo


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Eric Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freddy Fender


----------



## cat ostroffick (May 28, 2010)

G.G. Allin


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

hawthorne heights


----------



## cat ostroffick (May 28, 2010)

iggy and the stooges


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Jack Johnson


----------



## cat ostroffick (May 28, 2010)

Lee Rocker


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

You missed K

Kisschasy 

Lee Rocker


----------



## cat ostroffick (May 28, 2010)

mos def

*oopps sorry, i do know the alphabet promise.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

new found glory

sure u do lol


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oasis


----------



## cat ostroffick (May 28, 2010)

patsy cline


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

Queensryche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Snow Patrol


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat


----------



## cat ostroffick (May 28, 2010)

vice squad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Naidoo


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeasayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zascha Moktan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blondie


----------



## cat ostroffick (May 28, 2010)

big sandy and his fly-rite boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Hook


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Emperor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five Times August


----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)

Gil Scott-Heron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hyper Crush


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

Ice Cube


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jodi Watley


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

K-the-I???


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Luscious Jackson


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Mercyful Fate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natasha Thomas


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink Spiders


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rentals, The


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Sepultura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tone-Loc


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Uriah Heep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vee Bobby


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

West Side Connection


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

X, Planet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yankovic, Weird Al


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zack Hexum


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Angry Anderson


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

blink 182


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dayne, Taylor


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Eibol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fabulous Cat


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hound Dogs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Isan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joan Jett


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kid Koala


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Linda Perry


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Modwheelmood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nu Flavor


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Orbison, Roy


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Queen


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ritchie Valens


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Stanfields


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thavius Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unlady Like


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Van Morrisson


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Underwood, Carrie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtrunk


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yothu Yindi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziggi Recado


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Accept


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blake Babies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cyndi Lauper


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Death cab


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

E Street Band, The Boss!!


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

Fall Out Boy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

George Harrison


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Her Space Holiday


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indigo GIrls


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Jim Croce


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lone


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nik Kershaw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oasis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pantera


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Qwel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rob Zombie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Steven Tyler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tears for Fears


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanished


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Waterboys


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Xymox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Youth Asylum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aimee Allen


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Bowerbirds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cranberries, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dido


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Emily Wells


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Franklin, Aretha


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Gaslamp Killer


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Hammerfall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iggy Pop


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Justin Timberlake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kari Rueslatten


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leann Rimes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meredith Brooks


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Nick Drake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outsiders, The


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pearls Before Swine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietdrive


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Randy Burns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shakespear's Sister


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tom T Hall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underdog Project


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Vedera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warrior Soul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

You say party! We say die!


----------



## Mr Green Genes (Oct 17, 2009)

I would've went with Frank Zappa, but i just found the search thread function and see it's already been used enough times... So I'll go with the, almost as talented:

Zorn, John [John Zorn]


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Alicia Keys


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bad Company


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chris Knight


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

David Bowie


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Eric Clapton


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heather Nova


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Immortal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jody Breeze


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Kittie


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lacuna Coil


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

MurderDolls


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ozzy Osborne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Papa Roach


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Quixote


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Real McCoy, The


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Stevie Nicks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiffany


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unlady Like


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

damn, we're upto V and I can't think of anything.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warlock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xzoriath


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Anberlin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chickenfoot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eighteen Visions


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Fall out boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go Betty Go


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hedley


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Judas Priest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kenny Price


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Lost Prophets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mazzy Star


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Nelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oliver Pocher


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Powderfinger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rod Stewart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salt-N-Pepa


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

The Scorpions


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Upsilon Acrux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van She


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Wham!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

xbxrx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yael Naim


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ziggy Stardust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

Barry White


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collective Soul


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Domino, Fats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ellie Henderson


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guardians Of Time


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hoodoo Gurus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Set My Friends On Fire


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

J Geils Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing Heidi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Los Umbrellos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight Oil


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Non Point


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

October Fall


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

P. Diddy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qazi Touqeer


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Regina Spektor


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Scarface


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Testament


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umbral Presence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacant Stare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whale


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

in*X*s


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Yanni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zonata


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Saints


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Band of Horses


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Coldplay*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doreen


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Eazy E


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Fairground Attraction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guided By Voices


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Ryder


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

ultravox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joi Campbell


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kenny G


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucky Twice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mudvayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nach Scratch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oliver Pocher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pigeon Detectives


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Queen (probably repeated several times here, but oh well)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ryan Cabrera


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Styx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Them Crooked Vultures


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Uffie


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Wham!


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zangeres Zonder Naam


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Amy Winehouse


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherie


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Dolly Parton


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gato Barbieri


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Harry Connick. Jr.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loreena McKennitt


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

***** Problem, The


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pogues, The


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Queen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rancid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smashing Pumpkins, The


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Tom Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Very Natural for disaster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wallflowers, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

inXs


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yelle


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Zutons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abba


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Candybabes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dean Martin


----------



## Xephere (Jul 29, 2009)

Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flys, The


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Garbage


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hot Lava


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incubus :banana


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Joel Plaskett


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Limp Bizkit


----------



## Mrfishy (Oct 24, 2009)

Motorgrater


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Nirvana


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Obie Trice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patti Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ruse, The


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

*S*onic youth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trenchtown


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Usher uke


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Willa Ford


----------



## boosh (Sep 4, 2009)

xxxy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Well done 

Young, Neil


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

ZZ Top


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Alien Ant Farm


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Bangles


----------



## SesquipedalianMoose (Aug 6, 2010)

Cat Power


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

David Bowie


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Evanescence


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fröken Smillas Känsla För Snövit Och De Sju Intellektuella Dvärgarna


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harvey Danger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Imbruglia, Natalie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackyl


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kate Bush


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Linkin Park :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary Karlzen


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Norma Jean


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oliva Newton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

P.o.d.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rage against the machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staind


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thrice


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vaselines, The


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Waterboys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xibalba


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

Yellowcard


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Zutons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Bob Dylan


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Cannon's Jug Stompers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dervish


----------



## SesquipedalianMoose (Aug 6, 2010)

Emilyn Brodsky


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fatal Microbes


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

George Michael


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hasil Adkins


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ian Curtis<33


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

John Fahey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jadakiss :banana


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Ke$ha


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Liliput


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Marian McPartland


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nirvana


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Otis Redding


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Penetration


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Robbie Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skye Sweetnam


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Tom Morello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Black Clouds


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waka Flocka Flame


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Yann Tiersen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeraphine


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Abba


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bunny Berigan


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dresden Dolls, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eurythmics


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Fairport Convention


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Genesis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hatebreed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indigo Girls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jackson Five, The


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Kosherpiggy :lol LOL JK
Kurt Cobain


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Lisa Loeb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Matraca Berg


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nick Drake


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

Ohm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poison


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

Quiero Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rusted Root


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Sepultura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Mortal Coil


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

U.d.o.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Violent Femmes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wonkas, The


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow Cardinals, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Assemblage 23


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Culture Club


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dave Matthews


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elvis Costello


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Frank Stokes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Human League


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Insane Clown Posse


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Jesus Lizard, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Korrupt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin Eubanks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

LifeHouse


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Modest Mouse


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

NonPoint


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Ocean Colour Scene


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Placido Domingo


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Qui


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Radiohead


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Stanfields, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Testament


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ub40


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

The Virgins


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Waller, Fats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xordeal


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yazz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Cipher


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beneath The Ashes


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Cat Power


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deadeye Dick


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Eva Cassidy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fabulous Cat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Hampton, Lionel


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Injected


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Jay-Z


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

-Titus Andronicus
-Guided By Voices
-Yo La Tengo
-Radiohead
-Aphex Twin
-Leatherface
-Sick Of It All
-Black Flag
-Fugazi
-Minor Threat
-Despearacidos
-Red House Painters
-Peter Tosh
-Dennis Brown
-Sizzla
-Mutabaruka

Those come to mind immediately. Sorry, no time for alphabetical order!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Kings of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lipps, Inc.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Metallica :banana


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

N*E*R*D :yes


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ozzy Osborne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pantera


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queso Con Chileros


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rapeman


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Static-X


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Toadies, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Underground Kings


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whale


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Xysma


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Young, Lester


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Zappa, Frank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bleak Track


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Donny Osmond


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Earshot


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Fiction Family.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Genuwine


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Hammerfall.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Interpol


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

interpol 

Edit: ^beat me to it


Jonsi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Korn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lachuna Loca


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Matchbox Twenty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nickelback


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Perry Como


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quorthon


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

REO Speedwagon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shawn Colvin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tom Jones


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Unleashed


----------



## oba (Apr 5, 2010)

Vertical Horizon


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Westlife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xystus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young, Neil


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

ZZ Top


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Aerosmith.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Billy Joel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Celine Dion


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Damian Marley


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Enya


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Feb 14, 2009)

Fun.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

George Michael


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hoobastank


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jethro Tull


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Kid Cudi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Luscious Jackson


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Michael Jackson


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

No Doubt


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Oasis


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Portishead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantice Never Crashed


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Rjd2


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Spacemen 3


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ungraved


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Vader


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wailin' Jennys, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-crew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yolanda Adams


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alannah Myles


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Bolt Thrower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collide


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edie Brickell & the New Bohemians


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

George Harrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Handsome Devil


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Iggy Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judy Garland


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

Katatonia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lily Allen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Modern Lovers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nine Black Alps


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Olivia Tremor Control, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patsy Cline


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Qumba Kings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rare Earth


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

SIlverchair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ting Tings, The


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

VanVelzen


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Willa Ford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xystus


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zacarias Ferreira


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Angels & Airwaves


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Broken Social Scene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy Frog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Divinyls, The


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Edge of Sanity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling Up


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Green River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hazzards, The


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Iron Maiden


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Jessie James


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kings Of Leon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lionel Riche


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Make-Up, The


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nipple Erectors


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Omd


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Prince


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

Racer X


----------



## Mrfishy (Oct 24, 2009)

Suicide Silence


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Tom Jones


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

U2


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Wallflowers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtc


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yankovich, Weird Al


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina & the Skeletones


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Berlin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Casting Crowns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Danni Leigh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Easy E


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faun


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Gorillaz!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halestorm


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Igor Stravinsky


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Joe Sample


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Kirk, Rahsaan Roland


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Loveslug


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Matt & Kim


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ne-Yo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Owl City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prairie Oyster


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Quiet Riot


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Rihanna


----------



## vana129 (Sep 7, 2010)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Toydolls xD


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ultra Nate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo Zombie


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

will.i.am


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yaz


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Zombies, The


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Allen, Lily


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Billy Ray Vaughn


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Chambers Brothers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dropkick Murphys


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Evanescence.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy Shazam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Galactic Cowboys


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Heathen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Nine Kills


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Jarrett, Keith


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Kirk Hammet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Demon


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Since someone mentioned Kirk Hammet who else but

Metallica.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naturally 7


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Oasis.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pepe Aguilar


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Queen.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rancid


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Sepultura


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

T Rex (group from the 60's) Ah one of the classics lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undish


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Van Halen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wedding Present, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xentrix


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

You Me At Six.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

August Burns Red


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chris Knight


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dave Koz


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Eminem.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Funeral For A Friend


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grohl, Dave


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Him


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Immortal


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

Jon Spencer Blues Explosion


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

kylie minogue


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Love


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

^^Great band

Milli Vanilli, not so great a band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onyx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork Tornado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantice Never Crashed


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Radiohead


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Talking Heads


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V Shape Mind


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

White Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Crew


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zavorash


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Adele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Birthday Massacre, The


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donna Lewis


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fake Problems


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Green Day


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

Was about to post Hannah Montana

Then remembered Hot Hot Heat


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

India.Arie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Johnson, Blind Willie


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Kings of Leon


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

La Roux


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Madonna


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ne-Yo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orbis Pictus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Patrick O'Hearn


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riff Randells


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Stone temple pilots


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Television


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

anonymid said:


> Television


nice.

Uh Huh Her


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Vampire Weekend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Are Scientists


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

in*X*s


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeni Geva


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

Alkaline Trio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brand New Sin


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Chuck Berry


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Element Eighty


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Fergie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go Betty Go


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Hoobastank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I And Nobody


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Julian Perretta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kwiet Storm


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Lindstrom and Christabelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mental Institution


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Naive New Beaters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Less Reason


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Phoenix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q5


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Rumble Strips


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Snow Patrol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The Temptations


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vickie Winans


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wellington International Ukulele Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XX


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zanger Rinus


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

B.G. (Baby Gangsta)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Candlebox


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eyes Set To Kill


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

G Unit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Apple Pie


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ian Drury and the Blockheads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jordin Sparks


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Klaxons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Los Umbrellos


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neon Trees


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Omd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paper Lace


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rise To Remain


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Shakira


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Team, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Urban, Keith


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Verve Pipe, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Perience


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Year Of Desolation


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Zap Mama


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Animal Collective


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Blaze Bayley


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Counting Crows


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Dennis Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eden's Crush


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Florence + the Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gas Giants


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heads, Talking


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Iggy Pop


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Jackson, Michael


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

The Knife


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

La Roux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Pookie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nevil, Robbie


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Otis Redding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Papas Da Língua


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Queen Latifah


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ratt


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Slim Shady :teeth


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Type 0 Negative


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Underworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacant Stare


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Waterboys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-press 2


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ze Ramalho


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dixie Hummingbirds


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Eminem


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fantasia


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Gorillaz


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incognito


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jadakiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellie Pickler


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Morning Jacket


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nas


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Okkervil River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phish


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rakim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stone Sour


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

T.I.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umbral Presence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Van Cliburn


----------



## hellocalifornia (Oct 4, 2010)

white snake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xzibit


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zolamoca


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Adam Lambert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bat for Lashes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cam'ron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead By Sunrise


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Easy E


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fabulous Cat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gwen Stefani


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Handsome Devil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Inxs


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Jin Hiyama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kidney Thieves


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Lords Of Acid


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Meshuggah


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Noisex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Obsession Indecent


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Prodigy, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantice Never Crashed


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Rhapsody of Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Subway To Sally


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Trancesetters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Vedera


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Wilco


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Xiomara Laugart


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Young, Neil


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Zappa, Frank


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

A Perfect Circle


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Band, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coheed and Cambria


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Dream Syndicate, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eli Young Band


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Fountains of Wayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guided By Voices


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Halo Benders, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idle Sons


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Jim Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kurtis Blow


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mantus


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Outkast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peeping Tom


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Quiet Riot 

What?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Randy Rhoads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sara Melson


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Testament


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsilent Phenomenon


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Veruca Salt


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

yo-yo ma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Hour


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Axl Rose


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Bob Marley


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bill Medley


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

D12


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eyes Set To Kill


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fatal Microbes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guttermouth


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Howard Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inaya Day


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Joy Division<3
so funny 'cause i was just thinking about them and what to put for J


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Paradise


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nelly Furtado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Operator Please


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ozzy!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Queen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stream of Passion


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Throbbing Gristle


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Uriah Heep!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Venom


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Wilson Pickett


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Xtc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Year Of Desolation


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Zac Brown Band


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Audioslave


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Biggie Smalls


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Céu


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Def Leppard!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Enigma


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Fischerspooner


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Grohl, Dave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Helalyn Flowers


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Interpol


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Jim Morrison


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Kings Of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lenka


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Pornographers


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People In Planes


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Queen.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rusted Root


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Shins, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Them Crooked Vultures


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Verlorene Jungs


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Naidoo


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Yehudi Menuhin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zavorash


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bananarama


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Carcass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dixie Hummingbirds


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

E-Street Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Joe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

G-Unit


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Hiatt, John


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Injected


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly Jam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Korrupt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Shadow Puppets


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Massive Attack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naked Brothers Band, The


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

OneRepublic


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

Prozzäk (lol i kid you not, i have one of their songs)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietdrive


----------



## Infiction (Sep 9, 2010)

Rosetta


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Small Faces


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Talking Heads


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

(The) Undertones


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

(The) Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcrew


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

You Me At Six


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battlelore


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

Camera Obscura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Decyfer Down


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Edith Piaf


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Fleet Foxes


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Green Day


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Hot Puppies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indochine


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Jamiroquai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kara's Flowers


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Morrissey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nightcrawlers


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pigeon Detectives, The


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Placebo


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

oops sorry toad, I didn't realise you'd already done 'P'


----------



## oohsandaahs (Oct 12, 2009)

queens of the stone age


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock Squared


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Stereolab


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sloan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tiffany 

(how do you know these bands? :lol)


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Uffie


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

velvet underground


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Wonder Stuff!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xentrix


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Yaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zimmer's Hole


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Capricorns. The


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Duke Spirit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Echobelly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Frampton, Peter


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Is For Heroes


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Imogen Heap


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

James Hetfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karen Kong


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Limp Bizkit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meredith Brooks


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Neil Peart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Otis Redding


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Paramore


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Q-Tip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rose Melberg


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Tomas Haake


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Utada Hikaru


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vulture Industries


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Warpaint


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcrew


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Yukmouth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zanger Rinus


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

arcade fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blondie


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Curren$y


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days of the New


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Easy Star All-Stars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fabolous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girly Freak Show


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hoobastank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inhale Exhale


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Jackson 5


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kanye West


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Lmfao


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man Man


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Nelly Furtado


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patty Griffin


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Qadeer


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Rilo Kiley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slunt


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultraspank


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Vaughan Mason & Crew


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

(The) Who


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Xzibit (I get the feeling this is used often)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yardbirds, The


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Zephyr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Afroman


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Billy Corgan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cranberries, The


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Desaster


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Eno, Brian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flaming Lips, The


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Godsmack


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ivy Queen


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Joy Division


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kalan Porter


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Lights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mind in a Box


----------



## Pinball Wizard (Oct 25, 2010)

Nirvana


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Papa Roach


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Ratt..lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silverchair


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Testament


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umbral Presence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Valli, Frankie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterplanet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Z-Ro


----------



## Pinball Wizard (Oct 25, 2010)

Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Stone Cherry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corn Sisters, The


----------



## Pinball Wizard (Oct 25, 2010)

Dire Straits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elivira Madigan


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Fool's Garden


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Gogol Bordello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harry Belafonte


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Israel Kamakawiwo'ole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jupiter Sunrise


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

King Crimson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lonestar


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Mercury Rev


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Foot Short


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Perry Como


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

RedMan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Squint


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uffie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vanessa Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wallflowers, The


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Xhibit or something like that...


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Yelle


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Zombies, the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anatomy Of A Ghost


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Bob Marley


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Charley Pride.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Datarock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elastica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fred, Right Said :lol


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Gogos, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here Kitty Kitty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iglesias, Enrique


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Off Jill


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

KT Tunstall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ladytron


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Mighty Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nina Nastasia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Palmer, Robert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riff Randells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twister Alley


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Uncle Cracker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vex Red


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xordeal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young, Crosby, Stills and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zee Avi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brandi Shearer


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Vanity


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Erasure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Full Minute of Mercury


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Gloria Estefan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hungry Lucy


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ice-T


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Joe Jackson


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Kraftwerk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lekia


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Modest Mouse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Kids on the Block :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ordinary Boys, The


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Porcupine Tree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q5


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stone Sour


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Tom Waits


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

U2 and Me2:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Verve, The


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Waterboys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Zutons, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anni Rossi


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Big Mama Thornton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Charlotte Gainsbourg


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Damien Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Erben Der Schopfung


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fungus Amungus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gary Jules


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Herbie Hancock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inaya Day


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jackson Five, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kylie Minogue


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsterpuss


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nat King Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oceana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pedro Vargas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quo Vadis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ray Charles


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Snow patrol


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Thunderstone


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Urban, Keith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Victoria Justice


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Who, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XX


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zozobra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abba


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Broken Bells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cat Power


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eden's Crush


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fighters of Foo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gates Of Ishtar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hanson :troll :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incubus Succubus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Joplin, Janis


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

King Crimson


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Lemar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary Timony


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nik Kershaw.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork Tornado


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Rhapsody of fire


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sting


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ugly Kid Joe.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampiria


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Weepies, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xzoriath


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Mrfishy (Oct 24, 2009)

Zao


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cruxshadows


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eighteen Visions


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Femmes, Violent


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Grizzly Bear


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Iron Maiden


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Juvenile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellie Pickler


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lady GaGa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsterpuss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Edition


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oobie


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qwote


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redefine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Testamente


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unanimated


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

The Verve


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Willy or Willie Nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yardbirds, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Abba


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Beastie Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cars, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devo


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Elephant Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fefe Dobson


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

George Harrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hank Williams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Idlewild


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Jay Z


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Kansas


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

lamb of god


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Memento


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naked Beggars


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

ozzy osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pepe Aguilar


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rancid


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Scary Kids Scaring Kids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Them Crooked Vultures


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

*U2*. (Yeah, I'm sure no one has said that band on this list before!  )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampires Everywhere


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-crew


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zavorash


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Afroman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bloodflowerz


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

candlemass


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Dethklok


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elexorien


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Funeral for a Friend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gwen Stacy


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

H.i.m.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inspect Her Gadget


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Julian Marley


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Killswitch Engage


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Living Colour


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Marvin Gaye


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Neyo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opeth


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Papa Roach


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Queen Pen


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Rachmaninoff, Sergei


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sting.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Trigger The Bloodshed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upper Crust, The


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

vanden plas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wallflowers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ecutioners, The


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Yngwei Malmsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeena Parkins


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Aterciopelados


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bif Naked


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dashboard Confessional


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Engleburt Humperdink.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fun Lovin' Criminals


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Glen Campbell.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Hellyeah


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Inxs


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

Its J right?
Jimi Hendrix..!


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Kansas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lita Ford


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Meanies, The


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

overkill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pixies, The


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Queers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Royksopp


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Styx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tripping Daisy


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Underoath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violet Iron


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

who,the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xplicit Noize


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Young Jeezy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Hour


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Amon Amarth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Belinda Carlisle


----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

the Cure


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dylan, Bob


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Everclear


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Faceless, The


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hundred Year Storm


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ice T


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janet Jackson


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Kanye West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Merle Haggard


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nelly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

O-Negative, Type


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Pantera


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Queensyrche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red House Painters


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Swollen Members


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Twista


----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

Ultravox


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Veil of Maya


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

W... Will Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Legged Sally


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Y... Yanni


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

zz top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abomination Of Chaos


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Blur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cadillac Moon


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Dysphoria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eternal Silence


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

F... Fergie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guns 'N' Wankers


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Hatebreed


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Geto Boys


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ian Moss (Cold Chisel)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juicy Lucy


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Kataklysm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lions and Ghosts


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Meshuggah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neon Bomb


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Overkill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Point Of Power


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Quiet Riot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Stevie Wonder.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tongue Lash


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Thursday


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Underneath the gun**


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Von Bondies, The


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Warrant


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Xenomorph


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Z-ro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amy Grant


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Black Dahlia Murder, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chubby Checker


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Damageplan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eighteen Visions


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Gyptian


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Halford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Independent Sheep


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jadakiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kid Cudi


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Lhasa


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Metal Church


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody's Angels


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Ozomatli


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Project Pat


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Quo Vadis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road Ratt


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Theory of A Deadman


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Under The Scythe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo Lovecats


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

White Zombie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-Zibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Z U Later


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aprilz Fool


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Blood For Blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Casual Insanity


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Danzig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Erotic Suicide


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Frankie Goes to Hollywood


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Gregory Issacs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

I Declare War


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Johnny Cash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Last Felony, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mudvayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naked Rain


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Papa Roach


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Queen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Richards, Keith


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tracy Starr


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

Uzeda


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

V-enna


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Winds of Plague


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xposure


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yearwood, Tricia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac Mindwarp and the Love Reaction


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Interesting sounding group .
ABC


----------



## AnotherWorld (Nov 29, 2010)

Babylon Zoo.

C'mon you remember them, they did that 'Spacemaaaaaan' song that was on an old Levi's advert I think.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Chuck Berry


----------



## AnotherWorld (Nov 29, 2010)

David Byrne.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Wings


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Finger Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grandma Dynamite


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

Hella


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incubus


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Janet Jackson


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kenny Loggins


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

Lee Ranaldo


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Manfred Mann


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Necrodeath


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Onyx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parlor Trixx


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rattlebone


----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

the Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tipsy ****


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Uffie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vains Of Jenna


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Will Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Possibles


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Young Rascals, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zaffire


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Audiovent


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

BT - one of my favz


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

C mUrder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Divinyls, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Earshot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falcon Scream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grass Roots, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hollywood Roses


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ink Spots, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Burning


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Korn


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Lit


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Megadeth


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Nico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Six Conspiracy


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Pixie Lott


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietdrive


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Rita Lee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Switchblade Kittens


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Through the Eyes of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underdog Project, The


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Vitas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wikked Gypsy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Caliber


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ZZ Top


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Astley, Rick :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonfire Madigan


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

The Chieftans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don McLean


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eve


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Frank Zappa


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ghost face killah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harvey Danger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incubus Succubus


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Janelle Monae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killer Dwarfs


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Lady Saw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mercury Fang


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Noah and the Whale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orion the Hunter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pavoratti, Luciano


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queeny Blast Pop


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

S'aint America


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thornley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underground Moon


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Virgin Prunes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Champagne


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Xzibit I guess, bleh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zanderhaus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Animals


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Circle Jerks


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Doobie Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eternal Flame


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Foundations


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Gustav Holst


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hall & Oats


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Iguana Brothers


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Judas Priest


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Kalmah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lissie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mick Jagger


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Nick Drake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of the Blue


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Prince


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

Q And Not U


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Rammstein


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Staind


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Tinariwen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underground Moon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Van, Bobby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who, The


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

XX, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Heart Attack


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien Ant Farm


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Bathory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catafalque


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dinosaur Jr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Explosions In The Sky


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Finger Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Rats


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Hiroshima Will Burn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Insane Clown Posse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jaggedy Ann


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

King Khan and BBQ Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laura Veirs


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Credit


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Otis Reading


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plastic Tears


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen Latifah


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

Rush


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Silverstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taken By Trees


----------



## Dionaea (Dec 16, 2010)

_Üebermutter_


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Veil of Maya


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

William Control


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Piracy


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Young buck


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ZzTop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ancient Vision


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cam'ron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drama Queen Die


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Eels, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Filter :banana


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Glass Casket


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Injected


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Joni Mitchell


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Los Umbrellos


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Metal Church


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nina Sky


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

October Fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Ricky


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Queen :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red House Painters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Swing out sister! Woohoo!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tindersticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unwritten Law


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

William Hung


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

X-ecutioners, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah Bop Station


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Zombies


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

A Day To Remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Backwash


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Cypress Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirt Circus


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Ernest Ranglin


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Foo Fighters


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Gonjasufi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Harry Belafonte


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jester's Crown


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Kings of Leon :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liz Larin


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Marco Minneman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nineteen88


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork Tornado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Questionnaires


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rancid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soul Tramp


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unstoppable Kamikaze Idiots


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Von Bondies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk the Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X of Eden


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yearwood, Trisha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeelion


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Adam and the Ants


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

BeeGee's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Company of Wolves


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Dido


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enamel Planet


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Faith No More


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grandma Dynamite


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Heart


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joy Machine


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Kings of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lodestone


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nitro Tokyo


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Otis Reading


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pleasure Bombs


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road Dawgs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shannon Curfman


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Toto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

United Fools


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wishing Well


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Piracy


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Yanni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zane Williams


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zombies


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

A**jack


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Bad Company


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Chevelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diamond Sins


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Edgar Winter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

F.N. Guns


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

George Thorogood and The Destroyers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hammer Down


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Iron Butterfly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jaggedy Ann


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kenny Loggins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Big Little


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Megadeath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New York Dolls


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poisin Jett Gunz


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riddlin' Kids


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Senses Fail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Texas Lightning


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Uncle Kracker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violent Delight


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xhibition


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeasayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zakk Wylde


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Augustus Pablo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big & Rich


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Captain Beefheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Die Trying


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Evans Blue


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hasil Adkins


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Hannah Montanna 

dont like her idk how to spell her name lol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Hannah Montanna
> 
> dont like her idk how to spell her name lol


That doesn't begin with I. :um


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> That doesn't begin with I. :um


Ops !!! Here it goes

_*I*_
hate hannah montana

Okay -
*Icehouse :b
*


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Janis Joplin


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

katy perry


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Lifehouse


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

michael jackson


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

nicki minaj


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Oasis


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Phantogram


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

queen


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

rihanna


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

smashing pumpkins!!! (Been waiting for this band to come up)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tongue N Groove


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ub40


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

VHS or Beta


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Waterboys (The Waterboys). And god knows Fishermans blues was one hell of a tune!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xciter


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Yardbirds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziana Zain


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

America !!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bone Thugs-N-Harmony


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dusty Springfield


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Eminem

 I hate this song - my friend plays it ALL the time :mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiction Plane


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Is for Heroes


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

lady gaga






:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jasmine Trias


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Kesha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Luna Sea


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Martha and the Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nine Horses


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

oaisis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poets of the Fall


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Quiet Storm


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Rob Zombie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

shakira


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tossers, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

U2


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

vanessa hudgens


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

xzibit


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

zac brown


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Allan Parsons Project


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

Billy Cobham


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Concrete Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devenir


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flies on Fire


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Glen Campbell


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Hanson :rofl


----------



## SilentOutcast (Oct 26, 2010)

Incubus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

John Mellencamp


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kings of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leonard Cohen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Manhattans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neko Case


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Pretenders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queeny Blast Pop


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rammstein


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Supertramp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toby and the Whole Truth


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Urge Overkill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Chain


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

wintersun


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Wintersun, my favorite band.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

DarkHeartKid said:


> wintersun


Holy sh*!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xillion


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes Band


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

ZZ Top


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

ViLLiO said:


> Holy sh*!!


hah i was faster than u ;D & theyre pretty cool indeed :yes

anywayz..

alvin and the chipmunks xD (and yea its actually liek band, from that movie, they have liek xmass song edition)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

ClearVeil <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devils In Heaven


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

ellegarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Floyd's Funk Revival


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> Bullet For My Valentine


:heart:banana

Green Day


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Helix


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Iron Maiden


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Ken Boothe


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maria Solheim


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Skipped a few 

Quantum Fuzz


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

REO Speedwagon

Sorry about skipping, wasn't thinking, to early in the morning:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sacked Out Sherry


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Tommy James and The shondells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Used Records


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wicked Wayz


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

X... Xzibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Roses


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Zydeco All-Stars, the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angela and the Rude


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Baaba Maal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carpet Frogs, The


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Daughtry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eat a Peach


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Fall Out Boy <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grandma Dynamite


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

H.i.m.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Bites


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

John Lee Hooker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kings of the Sun


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Lostprophets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metharia


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

New Found Glory


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Our Lady Peace


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

P.o.d.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Obscene


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Raspberries, The


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sheryl Crow


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Trapt


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Uli Jon Roth


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Underground


----------



## superfreakazoid (Jun 16, 2010)

Who, The


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

X, Brand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young and Fabulous!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zappa, Frank


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Adam and The Ants


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beach Boys


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cheap Trick


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dicks


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Eric Clapton


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

flyleaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Galactic Cowboys


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hollies, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ivory Monkey


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

johny cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keane


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Lars Johansson


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Mandy Moore


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Nile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outpatience, The


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Paramore <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q5


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rapeman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Suzanne Vega


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Tenacious D


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Unified Theory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire Love Dolls


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Wang Chung


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X, Brand


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Ziggy Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A.M. Sixty


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Boston


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chicks, Dixie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Disturbed


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Finger Eleven


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Hinder <3


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Irakere


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Journey <3


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Live


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Michael Buble


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

New Years Day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Osbourne, Ozzy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pocket Rockets, The


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Quiet Riot


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Rise Against


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

These Green Eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Urban, Keith


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Van Halen


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

We Came as Romans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Takes the Square


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yardbirds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero 7


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Air Supply


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Breaking Benjamin <3<3<3<3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crooked Fingers


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edie Brickell & New Bohemians


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fred, Right Said


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Green Day


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hasil Adkins


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ice Cube


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Juice Newton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss of the Gypsy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lovin Spoonfull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mandy Moore


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Notorious B.I.G


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Opeth


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quireboys


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Ramones


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Tears For Fears


----------



## felula (Jan 25, 2009)

U2


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Underground


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Wynton Marsalis


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Xzibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yardbirds, The


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ziggy stardust


----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

a-ha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blues Traveler


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

City and Colour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dresden Dolls, The


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Elton John


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Finch


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Guess Who


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hatebreed


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

ill Nino (there should be an accent over the second n but I don't know how to do that)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

James Gang


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

K.C. and the Sunshine Band


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Maluca


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No More Johnny


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Oleander


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Quiet Riot


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterplanet


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Xavier Cugat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoko Kanno


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

ZZ Top


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Alien Ant Farm


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Broken Bells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catherine Wheel


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Eddy Grant


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Georgia Satellites


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incubus :um


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Journey


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Korn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Limp Bizkit


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Mudvayne


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Ozzy


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Queen


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:teeth

Ultravox


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Uriah Heep


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

You missed W

Who, The


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Yard Birds


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Anthrax


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

!

Chuck Berry


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Exodus \m/


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

thats okay 

Guns N Roses


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Iron Maiden


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

METALLICA!!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

O'Jays


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Pantera \m/


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Rainbow

\m/


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System of a Down


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Tori Amos


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Urinals


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Velvet Underground


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-2-c


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

yeah yeah yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zahalan


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Ashley MacIsaac


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Billy Idol


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Clash, The


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Dysphoria


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Everclear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Faith Hill


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

HillTop Hoods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incredible String Band, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jadakiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lou Reed


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Muddy Waters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Order


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Olivia Newton John


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Pantera


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ramones


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Seether


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

U2


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Violent Femmes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wire


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yo La Tengo :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeno


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Attack Attack!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buggles, The


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dressy Bessy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Helium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Injected


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Paul Gilbert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quemar


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Q Lazzarus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Scorpions


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unruly Child


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Von Bondies


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Warrant


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Xtc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah Bop Station


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 5, 2011)

ZZ top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Saints


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Capricorns, The


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Doors, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Excuse 17


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flowing Tears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gary Jules


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Halford


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Igor Stravinsky


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

KISS


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Lamb of God


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Napalm Death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork Tornado


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Revis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steve Earle


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

The Temptations


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Urinals


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wall of Voodoo


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

AC/DC


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Cradle of Filth


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

eminem


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

anymouse said:


> (the) Breeders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hericane Alice


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Jackson 5, The


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Kasabian


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marcy Playground


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Pnau


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of Spades


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleater-Kinney


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Tesla Boy


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Usher


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wheels Of Fire


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Xero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zug Izland


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Au Pairs


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Cutting Crew


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Deep Purple


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Elizabeth Cotten


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Guns n' Roses


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Heavens to Betsy


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ini Kamoze


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Josef K


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Liliput


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Motley Crue


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nipple Erectors


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ :sus

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

prag VEC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rapeman


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Santana


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Teenage Jesus and the Jerks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

U2


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Violent Femmes


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Possibles


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

ZZ top


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

breaking benjamin


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

DIO!!! \m/


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Far East Movement


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In-Grid


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

The Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krystal Meyers


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Lamb of God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mortal Love


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q/36


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strata


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uzi Suite


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Vitamin C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Pelleuf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young, Neil


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ZZ Top


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Blotted Science


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


>


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peppermint Creeps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prairie Oyster


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> Prairie Oyster


Ah, P after Q. Nice alphabet bro.










RIZZA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Ya I was dead tired this morning didn't sleep well lastnight, oh well lol. 

Sinead Lohan


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*W*

The *W*edding Present


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yale Bate


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heaven 17


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Iron Maiden


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Janet Jackson


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kid Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lava Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nightwish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pinmonkey


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Righteous Brothers


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Tanya Davis


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Ub-40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violent Delight


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Williams, John


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs

I wish I knew more Y bands.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zero Boys


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Arkells


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Brian Jonestown Massacre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collide


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything But the Girl


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Fleeting Joys


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Gang of Four


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hal


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Iguana Brothers


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Jackson 5


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Kiss


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meat Loaf


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Nirvana


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Otis Redding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Planet 3


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Qui


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Revlon Red


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Staind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tyr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undish


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Vybz Kartel


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wipers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xela


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yo La Tengo


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

ZZ Top


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Arcade Fire


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Black Sabbath!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

DEATH


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Eat Your Birthday Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fool's Garden


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Gin Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hel


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Isley Brothers


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Jamie Cullum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kim Carnes


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Lang Lang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mandy Moore


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Norah Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Owl City


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Paul Anka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterflash


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Ra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sponge


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

T.s.o.l


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Sally


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Vanilla Fudge


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

Wyclef Jean


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yardbirds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Afroman


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Beyonce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chumbawamba


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elastica


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Finger Eleven


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Herman's Hermits


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Interpol


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kari Rueslatten


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Living Sacrifice


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Motorhead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neville, Aaron


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Omd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Platinum Jar


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rose Melberg


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Shocking Pinks


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xysma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zac Brown Band


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beth Ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Caturday in the Park :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Die Trying


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yamash*ta Tomohisa


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zero Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abra Moore


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bauhaus :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catatonia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything But the Girl


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Gills and Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jesca Hoop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Los Umbrellos


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Manfredd Mann's Earth Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Offspring, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quota


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

System of a Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Union of Knives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winger


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Young, Lester


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Chubby Checker


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The *D*ream Syndicate


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Elvis Costello


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Filter


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

John Fahey


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Darkest Days


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Neon Trees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Blue


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Porcupine Tree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Fuzz


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

Queens of the Stone Age.


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

awww, beaten to it. 

Rasmus.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skye Sweetnam


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Trooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsun


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Vanity Fair


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xzibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zanderhaus


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Aventura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Dre


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Finntroll


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Gary Lewis and the Playboys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hanne Hukkelberg


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Irene Cara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Josh Groban


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Knack, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lady Antebellum


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Madness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Otis Redding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pitbull


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roxette


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Smash Mouth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too Short


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

(The) Undertones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vulgar Boatmen, The


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wire


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ 

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abba


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dark, The


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Honey Bane


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

John Cage


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Kinks, The


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Led Zep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morgan Page


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Neil Diamond


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Otis Redding


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Pilot Speed


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Reverend Gary Davis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steel Panther


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Trapt <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Wanda


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Van Atta High


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Legged Sally


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Zyklon


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Amber Pacific


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonafide


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Counting Crows


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Exodus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fred, Right Said


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Green Day


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Water Mansion


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Judas Priest :wink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kid Cudi


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Linkin Park


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Mgmt


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Nirvana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Osborne, Jeffrey


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Pink Floyd


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Quietdrive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Real McCoy, The


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Senses Fail <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tracy Bonham


----------



## c0ldhands (Jan 18, 2011)

teen daze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uzi Suite


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Vanity Fare


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ware, David S.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo Gotti


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ZZ Top


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

A Day to Remember


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bikini Kill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cutters, The


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Dropkick Murphys


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Eagles, The


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Fates Warning


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Good Charlotte :duck


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Iron Maiden


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Kanye West


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Liquor Giants


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

michael jackson


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

New Found Glory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olivia Broadfield


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ramsay Midwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tears for Fears


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinlisupreme


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yoakam, Dwight


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Zox


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Aerosmith


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Big Star


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Celine Dion


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Dion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Explosions In the Sky


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Fat, Horny, Black and Joe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gracious Few, The


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Hawthorne Heights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iris DeMent


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Joel Plaskett Emergency


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kate Dearaugo


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Lostprophets


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Max Ochs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nirvana


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Otis Redding


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Proclaimers


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Rod Stewart


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

The Shins


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Television


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

U2


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Van Morrison


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Williams, Jessica


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Young Rascals


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Zeus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adams, Bryan


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Breaking Benjamin :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cruxshadows


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Dance Gavin Dance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everclear


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Filter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garfunkel and Oates


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Hootie and the blowfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ironica


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kelley Wild


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Low


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Meshuggah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nerbus Rex


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The *O*livia Tremor Control


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Paramore


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Queens of the Stone age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rentals, The


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The *S*oft Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toni Basil


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Uli Jon Roth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ninja


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinema


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Youngbloods, The


----------



## shankly (Feb 2, 2011)

Zach Condon!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

(The) Allman Brothers Band 

I figure that should count.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It does - ROCK ON, GnR! :yes

Boston


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Cynic


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Don Henley


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

El DeBarge


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

From Autumn to Ashes


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Garbage


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Hard-Fi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ivy Stone


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jackson 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kristinia DeBarge


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Late of the Pier


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Meat Loaf


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

New Order


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Paramore


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Queen


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Ring Of Saturn


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Steppenwolf


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Third Eye Blind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Suspicion


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Van Halen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Wasp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Of Eden


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yuck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zane Williams


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blondie


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Charles, Ray


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Daft Punk


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Electric President.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Four Non Blondes


----------



## shankly (Feb 2, 2011)

Guided By Voices


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hundred Year Storm


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Iron Butterfly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judy Garland


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kenny Wayne Shepherd


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Laura Veirs.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Madeleine Peyroux


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Neon trees


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Onyx


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Phosphorescent.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterflash


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Rhcp


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Saliva


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Talking Heads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umberhulk


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

Veruca Salt


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Winger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xystus


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zangeres Zonder Naam


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Alabama


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bono.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

(The) Clash


----------



## Justsimplyme (Feb 3, 2011)

Drake


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Justice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frida Hyvonen


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Grafton Primary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holyhell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incubus


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

The Joy Formidable


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kinks, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lip Service


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mogwai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nikki Puppet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orlando, Tony


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poets of the Fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Richard Hell & The Voidoids


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sloan


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tom Waits


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

Utuda Hikaru (she did the soundtrack for Kingdom hearts lol)


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Vampire Weekend.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Town


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

X-Ray Of A Graveyard


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yo La Tengo


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zero Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aerosmith


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Blinded Black


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cash, Johnny


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Depeche Mode


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flogging Molly


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Gavin DeGraw


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Happy Mondays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iggy Pop


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Japan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keri Noble


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Luna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Men at Work


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Nrbq

(The any-post-that's-all-caps-will-be-auto-corrected rule really messes things up for band names that are all caps! :mum)

(Of course, now that I've added that sentence to the post, I could make the name all caps . . . but I'm going to leave it as is just so I can complain about it!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outsmarting Simon


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Paramore. :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of Spades


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Revis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

School of Seven Bells


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Taking Back Sunday <3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Urban, Keith


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Verve, The


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Sinner


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Yngwei Malmsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zee Avi


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Audioslave


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Blind Boy Fuller


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cat Stevens.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Decyfer Down


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Eddie Vedder.


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

Fatboy Slim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greenskeepers


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Huey Lewis and The News.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idle Sons


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jethro Tull


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leslie Mills


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

matchbox twenty


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Nirvana


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

O.A.R.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Pantera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slow Club


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Terence Trent D'Arby


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Underoath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veruca Salt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Woo Tang Clan?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xalt


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Young MC


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

The Zutons


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alanis Morissette


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Built to Spill


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Culture Club.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Penny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Enya


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Felix Da Housecat


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Headless Heroes


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

Isis


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

John Foggerty.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Kataklysm


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lou Reed


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The *M*ove


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

The *N*ew Pornographers


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Ozzy Osbourne?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Peter Gabriel.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterflash


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Raconteurs, The


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Teenage Fanclub


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Influence of Giants


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Vera Lynn


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Willie Nelson.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XX Badboy


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yellawolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoser Mez


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

Aaliyah


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Barrington Levy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chickenfoot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Duran Duran


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Elton John.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frida Snell


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Gayngs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hurt


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Impressions, The


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jim Morrison


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Kings of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Letter Black, The


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Meatloaf.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicole Campbell


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Off By One


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Paul Simon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Rachmaninov


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sol Seppy


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Tad morose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Van Morrison.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Waterboys, the.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcarnation


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yardbirds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Cipher


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Alan Jackson.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battlelore


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

(the) Crystal Method


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ed Kowalczyk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fefe Dobson


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Gin Blossoms


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hendrix, Jimi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Blame Coco


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jethro Tull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kingsmen, The


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Land of Talk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maria Taylor


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omega Lithium


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Pogues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queenstone


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

red hot chilli peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silentium


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Tlc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untapped Fury


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Verve, The


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Of Eden


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Angus Young


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

blessthefall


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dynamite 8


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Everclear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feist


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Georgia Satellites


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Rosetta!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Interpol


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

James Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kooz Killz Applemooz


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Lipps, Inc.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Megadeth


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

Nujabes


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Oingo Boingo


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Rush


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taylor Mitchell


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Urn


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Vampire Weekend


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

Within Temptation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Takes the Square


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Ayreon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bloodred Hourglass


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheap Trick


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Dio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eat A Helicopter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Garbage


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Hawthorne Heights


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

heyJude said:


> Hawthorne Heights


:high5

Incubus


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Korn :lol


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Loverboy


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Muse


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

NEON TREES! :yay


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

One Republic!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Peppermint Trolley Company - they sang the first season theme of the Brady Bunch


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Stoner Sun


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Tracy Chapman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsilent Phenomenon


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Venus In Furs


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Wilco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xciter


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Young M.C.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

ZZ Top


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Allan, GG


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Black Sabbath


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cars


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Die Toten Hosen


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Eels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forty Drunks


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hobnailed


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Imogen Heap


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Journey


----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

Killswitch Engage


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Leadbelly


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Mewithoutyou


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Neil Diamond


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Opiate For The Masses


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Paula Abdul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Of The Elves Land


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Robert Palmer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soulsinner


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tiffany


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ub40


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Velocity Girl


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Warrant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xntrik


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiacal Circle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Allman Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Booby Trap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chesney, Kenny


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

D.r.i


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Foo Fighters


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Gorillaz


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hall & Oates


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Inner Circle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juicy Guts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KISS :lol


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Melanie Fiona

<< woman in avy lol


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

N.w.a.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

O'Jays


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Reo Speedwagon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seth Binzer


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Tesla


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Upheaval


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

War


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-izt


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Youth of Today


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zombies


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Alice in Chains


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Blood Red Shoes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cracker


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

Diana King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Engorged Vaginal Abyss


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Faith No More


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goat Perversion


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Hinder


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Icehouse (80's Aussie band)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Johnny O'Keefe.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knocked Dawn


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

Lily Allen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moribund Sun


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Neil Young.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Orianthi


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Paramore.


----------



## Chelllliiee (Mar 22, 2011)

Queen.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Rihanna


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Supertramp


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uzma


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Velvetine


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xciter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young, Neil


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

ZZ top


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Aerosmith


----------



## Justsimplyme (Feb 3, 2011)

Blackstreet


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Cryptopsy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Deep Purple


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

eminem


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Foreigner


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

george strait


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Human League.


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Inxs


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jefferson Starship


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

King's of Leon


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

L7


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Metllica


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Tail, One Head


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Patti Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quest For Blood


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ronstadt, Linda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sarah Schiralli


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Tears For Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unwelcome Voice


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Velvet Acid Christ


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Waterboys, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xzibit


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombified Preachers Of Gore


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Allman Brothers


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Backstreet Boys


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dash & Will


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

elvis


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Finbar Furey


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Gene Pitney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Inxs


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Janis Joplin.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Katy Perry


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Lustral


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Mike Posner


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Nas


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

One republic


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Portishead.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Queen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

REO Speedwagon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sia


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Tanya Tucker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veruca Salt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Rabbits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yanni


----------



## AllanMaso (Jan 3, 2011)

Zeromancer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Automatic Lover


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Backstreet boys


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ccr


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Def Leppard


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five Sided Room


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hole


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Indigo Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jaded Heart


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kid Rock


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lisa Lisa and the Cult Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Menudo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NKoTB uke


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

O-Town


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Papa Roach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of the Elves Land


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

rickie lee jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smash Mouth


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untimely Demise


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Venom


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ecutioners, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Virus Infection


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Aaliyah

^beautiful girl:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Billion Dollar Babies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

CocoRosie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Danzig :lol


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Emerson Lake and Palmer


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Groban, Josh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hannah Georgas


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Izzy pop


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Korn


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Leanne Rimes


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Mentors


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Nsync


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

O'Jays


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Porcupine tree


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Ratatat (the best)


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Spoon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ting Tings, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Urban, Keith


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Waterboys, The


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Xx, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your God Is Dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZTop


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Air Supply


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Black Sabbath


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Death


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Evanescence


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Foghat


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Guns N Roses


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Halford


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Inxs


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Judas Priest


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Kiss


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lauryn Hill


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Mars Volta, The


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Nazareth


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Opeth


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Poison


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Queen


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Rolling Stones, The


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Sara Bareilles


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Turisas


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Uncle Kracker


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

The Veronicas


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Whitesnake


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Xtc


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Yardbirds


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ZZ Top


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Anthrax


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Boys noize


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cake


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

Dandy Warhols


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

EDIT: Exodus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forever the Sickest Kids


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

goo goo dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hurt


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

Incubus


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Kiss


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Ladyhawke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marit Larsen


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh land


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Papa Roach


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Quiet Riot


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Reba


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Snoop D-O-Double g


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Three Dog Night


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

U2


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Van Halen


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Whitesnake


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Xscape


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Yardbirds


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zombies


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

All-American Rejects


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Black Sabbaht


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenters


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Daniel Powter


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Enya


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Fall Out Boy


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harvey Danger


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Iron Butterfly


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Joan Jett


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kinks, The


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Madonna


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Neil Sedaka


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Operation ivy


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Pantera


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Queen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Romeo :lol


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Strokes, The


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Temple of the Dog


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

U2


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Verve, The


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

******


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Xzibit

Yes, I had to look that one up.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah Yeah Yeah's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aly & AJ :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

B52s


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

camel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Looks


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Edgar Winter


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

From First to Last


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Goo goo dolls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hill, Faith


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Iglesias, Engrique


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kylie Minogue


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Mandy Moore


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Naomi Watts


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Originals, The


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Paramore


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Queens of the Stone Age

One of the three or four bands we rotate around as the one beginning with Q, I'm sure.


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Raconteurs


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Saosin


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Tchaikovsky


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Umek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire Mooose


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Williams, Robbie


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

X


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Young Jeezy


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

ZZ Top


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Anna Nalick


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Blink-182


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Crystal Castles


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Def Leppard


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Eels


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Fergie


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Grandaddy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Heart :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Blame Coco


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Judas Priest


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

K.i.s.s.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lady Gaga


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Modest Mouse


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Nirvana


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Opeth


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Pangaea


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Quantic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Line Chemistry


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Simple Plan


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ted Nugent


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

U2


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Van Halen


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Wham!


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

X Japan


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Yardbirds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zayo Bayo Gives Me The Creeps


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

America


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Black Sabbath


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Calliope


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Doors, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

E Street Band


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Foreigner


----------



## Taemint (Apr 22, 2011)

G-Dragon :3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incubus succubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackyl


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Kenny Loggins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lisa Stansfield


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Muse


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Nate Dogg RIP


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Owl City


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Pantera


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Red hot chili peppers


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Slim Dusty


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Turbonegro.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Underground Kingz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Van Morrison


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xaja


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Aerosmith


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

B-52s.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chapman, Steven Curtis


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Eric Clapton.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Flogging Molly*


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Gamma Ray


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Halford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Killed the Prom Queen


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

John Mellencamp


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

The Killers


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lovin Spoonful


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mudvayne


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Neil Diamond


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Oasis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Peter Cetera


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rhino Bucket


----------



## Raichu (Apr 30, 2011)

Save The Day


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

U2


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Van Halen


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

White Stripes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yin Yang Twins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

At The Gates


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Barry Manilow


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Creed


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Dionne Warwick


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Everclear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

First Aid Kit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Humperdinck, Engelbert


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Iron Butterfly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jonas Bros.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Kool & the Gang


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Mastodon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pistol Dawn


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ricky Martin


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Sex Pistols


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To-Mera


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

the velvet underground


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Xzibit


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ :yay

Zeppelin comma Led


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Band, The


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Dion


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Evanescence


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Frank Black and the Catholics


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

G-UNIT!! :teeth


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Helium


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

In this moment


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Laura Pausini


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

Motörhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No One Gets Out Alive


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

OutKast


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Poison


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Rancid


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Slayer!!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Tiesto


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Usher :O)


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

VV Brown


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Wasp


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Xtc


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Aaron Neville


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Blur


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Carpenters, The


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Deicide


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Earth Crisis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Finch


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Gorillaz


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Harry Nilsson


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Iggy Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joe Purdy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Killers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaves' Eyes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Mariah Carey


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Necrophagist


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Orleans


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Percy Sledge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting Heaven


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

REO Speedwagon


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Saxon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tlc


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ub40


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Van Halen


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Whitesnake


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

X-Clan


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Yaz


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Zebra


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

Anthrax


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Sabbath


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Cure, The


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Death


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Ensiferum


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Fall Out Boy


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Venom


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Hanson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zee Avi


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Iced Earth


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

John Mellencamp


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kris Allen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa Loeb


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Motley crue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nasty Savage


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Oasis


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Pink Floyd


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Q Lazzarus


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Rihanna


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanness Wu


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Whitesnake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Who, The


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

X Japan


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Zydeco Flames.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Alex Lloyd


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

black label society


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Dark Tranquility


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five Days of Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

John Mellencamp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

King Nothing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lisa Stansfield


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Maynard Ferguson


----------



## whitesnake87 (May 8, 2009)

overkill


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Pixies, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quilter's Bane


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Robert Plant


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

T-Pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urban Aliens


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Whitney Houston


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xpac


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

ZZ Top


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aerosmith


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

BoA


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eels


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Falkenbach


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Gift of Gab


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hill, Faith


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ice-T


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Kesha


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lenny Kravitz.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Mark Ronson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neville, Aaron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Owl City


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Peggy Lee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Rammstein


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

System of a Down


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Thy Serpent


----------



## JazzHands (May 15, 2011)

Used


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winger


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Yelawolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoldier Noiz


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Arcade Fire


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

BT


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Celine Dion


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Don Henley


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Econoline Crush


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Free


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gorilla Zoe


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hall & Oats


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

*Incubus*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Joplin, Janis


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kenny Wayne Shepherd


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

LL Cool J


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

*Megadeth*


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Nazareth


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Offspring


----------



## GreatandTerribleBunny (May 14, 2011)

Phil Ochs!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rancid


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Simon and Garfunkel

Trooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Those Dancing Days


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Ultravox

Trooper


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Whitney Houston


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Xing


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Yo La Tengo


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zombies, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amanda Droste


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cars, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Engines Of Torture


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Fiona Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girly Freak Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoku


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Ida Corr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Trynin


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Kenny Loggins


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Lykke Li <---- gonna try to see her live in a few days, she rocks.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Matthew Wilder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nebula


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On Broken Wings


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Pantera


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Skid Row


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Testament


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampiria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wilson, Brian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xplicit Noize


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellowcard


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Backstreet Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cruxshadows


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Detektivbyrån


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easton, Sheena


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Five Star

Trooper


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Gift of Gab


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Handsome Boy Modeling School


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Isley Brothers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jadakiss


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Lovin' Spoonful, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary Timony


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Noah and the Whale


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

O'Jays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

METRIC.

yesh, got in with a band I truly love. At one point in my life I think they were my favorite band. 






















edit: fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

you guys are too quick for me. goddamn you, all of you. :[
ima leave it up 

for the sake of continuity--

Pixies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qwote


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Ra Ra Riot


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Shania Twain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Testamente


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

The game.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unanimated


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Velvet Underground


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## okaay (May 21, 2011)

xyphos


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zao


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Avett Brothers


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Buggles

Trooper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Carpenters, The


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Dave Barnes


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Eagle Eye Cherry


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

Easy E


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Foreigner


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Great Lake Swimmers


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Hannah Montana :lol


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Haha.

Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Journey


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

The Kooks, Killers, Kaiser Chiefs, Klaxons


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Lifehouse


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Matchbox Twenty


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Neil Diamond


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Outkast

Trooper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Pretenders, The


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Robert Palmer


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Edit: Someone else beat me on R

Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Train


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Massive Attack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Veronicas, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Xtc


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Ziggy Marley


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Aqua

Trooper


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Bjork


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Crazy Frog


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Dennis Brown.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elexorien


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Godley and Creme

Trooper


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

hoobastank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Inxs


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jane's Addiction


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Kreeps


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Madonna


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ne-yo


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

mellows


----------



## okaay (May 21, 2011)

mmm, skipped O, so...Opeth.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Papa Roach


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ratt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Smith, Michael W.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Tattoo


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Umbrellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Videodrone


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

We Are Scientists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-mas Lights


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zap Mama


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Alexi Murdoch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Chocolate Genius


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Dangerous Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Engleburt Humperdink


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Fruit Bats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glen Campbell


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Howie Day


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Injected


----------



## okaay (May 21, 2011)

Jojo Mayer & Nerve


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kanye West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Goodnight


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Megadeth


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Opeth


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Puff Daddy


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Q Lazarus & Garvey


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Relient K


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Sundays, The


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Toni Braxton


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Used, The


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

vanilla ice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whitney Houston


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

xx, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Jeezy


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Zutons, The


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Aerosmith


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Bobby Vee

Trooper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chingy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Depeche Mode


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Eagles, The


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Gwen Stefani


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Hilary Duff


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Ice T


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janet Jackson


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Kraftwerk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Magnum


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Nick Perito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overkill


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Phoenix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Pen


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Ray Charles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swollen Members


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thornley


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

U2


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vandross, Luther


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

War


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xyience


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Young Joc


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ZZ Top


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Alanis Morissette


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Beach Boys


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Cat stevens


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

drake


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Eminem


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Fergie.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Good Charlotte


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Hanson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inxs


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

John Lennon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Juvenile


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Katy Perry


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lou Bega.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Maroon 5


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nate Dogg


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

oasis


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

pixeh's


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Quiet Riot


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

System of a Down


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Taio Cruz.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Uriah Heep


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Whitney houston


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Xtc


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Yolanda adams


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Zoey Deschanel


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

At The Drive In


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Dahlia Murder, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cash, Johnny


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Depeche mode


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Everything but the Girl

Trooper


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Foreigner.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Georgie Fame

Trooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halford


----------



## Unknownn (May 27, 2009)

Iggy Pop


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Jonas Brothers


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kinks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lox, The


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

M2m


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody's Angels


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Opeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Poison


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Quiet Riot


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Tlc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Scythe


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

vienna teng


----------



## Unknownn (May 27, 2009)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenomorph


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

yazoo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zack Attack


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aerosmith


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Boston :heart


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Chicago


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dean Martin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Enya


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guns 'N' Wankers


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hall and Oates.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iglesias.....Enrique :spit


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Juvenile


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

King Crimson......old school haha


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lionel Richie


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Meat Loaf


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mariah Carey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Neptunes


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Oleander


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Peter Frampton


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Queen


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ram Jam


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Soulja Boy


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Todd Rundgren


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Utah Saints


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Van Halen


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Who, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenomorph


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yardbirds, The


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

The Zombies


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Alkaline Trio.


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Bauhaus


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Beat Service


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Chubby Checker.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Erotic Suicide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Franklin, Aretha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gregory Issacs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hill, Faith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indochine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jones, Norah


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Kakkmaddafakka


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lee, Tommy :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Motorgrater


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

New Kids On The Block.


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Project Pat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

QTip


----------



## iamwalrus (Jun 13, 2011)

Radiohead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Seether


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Twista


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ub40


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Warrant.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-Taste


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Yeah Yeah Yeah's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac Mindwarp and the Love Reaction


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Alice cooper


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Barry Manilow


----------



## iamwalrus (Jun 13, 2011)

Coheed And Cambria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

David Byrne


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Fiona Apple


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Garage Party


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

Hercules and Love Affair


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Incubus


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Judas Priest


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Karsh Kale


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Lights


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Metallica


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Neon Trees


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Out from under


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rocky Burnette.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Santana


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Travis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vains Of Jenna


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Whitesnake


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

(The) xx


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young, Neil


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ZZ Top


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Akon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

B.G.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Canned Heat


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Boston


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Easy E


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorillaz


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Holly, Buddy


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Iggy Pop


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Job for a Cowboy


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Kylie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lit


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Monkees, The


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Nargaroth


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Offspring, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Papa roach


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Q Lazzarus


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

R.e.m.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Supertramp


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

u2


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Van Halen


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Who


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Xzibit


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

yelawolf


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zappa, Frank


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Adele


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Bad Company


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Creed


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Doors, The


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Elo


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Fiona Apple I guess. I had planned on saying "Emancipator, greatest band, like, evaaar" but Mr. Vip3r stole my thunder.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

^Sorry :hide:b
-----------------
Godsmack


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Hellogoodbye


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

No worries Vip3r I now can reuse my previous message:

*I*mmortal Technique the best band, like, evarrr.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Kmfdm


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

*L*ovage


----------



## Sparkpea (May 22, 2011)

*m*illar memorial flute band


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Neon Trees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Six Conspiracy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietdrive


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Rancid


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Steve Miller


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Taylor Swift


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ub40


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Velvet Underground


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

White Rose Movement


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-Machines


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Z Z Top


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

America


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bel Biv DeVoe - wow, that goes back a way! :lol


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Canned Heat


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Eddie Money.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Felicia Adams


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Golden Earring


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Heart


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Infected Mushroom


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jesus And Mary Chain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Kansas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Loretta Lynn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Maroon 5


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NKOTB :lol


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Phil Collins


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Roxette


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Scott Stapp


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

T.Rex


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ugly Kid Joe.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Van Halen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtrunk


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zombies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ALice in Chains


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cruxshadows, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dorrough


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Elton John


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Frank sinatra


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Georgia Satellites


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hieroglyphics


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Isengard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Johnson


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lissie


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Mazzy Star


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Natalie Merchant


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Otis Redding


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Phoenix


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staind


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

The Killers

"Public opinion is a weak tyrant compared with our own private opinion"
-Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underground Kings


----------



## SilentChaos (Apr 24, 2011)

VersaEmerge


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

Wild Beasts


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

The XX


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Tor (is awesome)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

U2 (thanks to them, the Mariners now get to play 3 extra games @Safeco)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Visionaries


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Weezer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xzibit


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeasayer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zamfir :lol


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catafalque


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daisy Chainsaw


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Elton John


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Foreigner


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

George Strait


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

hoobastank


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jasmine Ash


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Kings of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Los Umbrellos


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Manfred Mann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outkast


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Paul McCartney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quorthon


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Righteous Brothers


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Scorpions


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Taylor Swift


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

U2


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Verve, The


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Waterboys, The


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Xtc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah Bop Station


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zombies


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Bronski Beat


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Chilliwack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ernest Ranglin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Franklin, Kirk


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

George Michael


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Harry Connick, Jr.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

John Mellencamp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kreator


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leppard, Def :lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Motley Crew


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nelson


----------



## cirrus (Jun 28, 2011)

OK Go


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Protest The Hero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quincy Punx


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rollins, Henry


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Snoop Dogg


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Tina Turner


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Von Bondies


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Willie Nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X of Eden


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeelion


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Andre 3000


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bolt Thrower


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris Isaak


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Def Leppard


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Awesome group!

Fleck, Bela


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

George Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Hanson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indigo Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judy Garland


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Kanye West


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Linkin Park


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Mary J Blige


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Neverest


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Our Lady Peace


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quest for Success


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Ray Charles


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Staind


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Three Dog Night


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

VanVelzen


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

We Are Scientists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Piracy


----------



## TheEraser (Jul 1, 2011)

Yann Tiersen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zane Williams


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blink 182


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Depeche Mode


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Coldplay


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Daniel Bedingfield


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Editors


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Hot Chocolate


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ice-T


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Janet Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kenny Loggins


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lou Reed


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Mick Jagger


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Offspring, The


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Paul McCartney


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Q Lazzarus


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

REO Speedwagon


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Steely Dan


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Tupac


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Underoath


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xhibition


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yellowcard


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Zion


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Brokencyde


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cheap Trick


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Doors, The


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Glee Cast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hasil Adkins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iglesias, Julio...or Enrique


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Joe Cocker


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Men Without Hats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New York Dolls


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Otep


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Police


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rihanna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Smashmouth


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

Trapt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Verve


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

Weezer


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

X (yes, just X)


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yelawolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziana Zain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adkins, Trace


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Backstreet Boys


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Coldplay


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiction Plane


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gorilla Zoe


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

Hadouken!


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Ice T


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janis Joplin


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

Keane


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Lady Gaga


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nine Horses


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Oasis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Paul Wall


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

(The) Roots


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

T.I.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

U2


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Velvet Underground


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xillion


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

ZZ Top


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ali


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Bad Company


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Currensy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dusty Springfield


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Earshot


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Flyleaf


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Good Charlotte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hanson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Inkspots, The


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Journey


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kenny Rogers


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Michael Franti and Spearhead


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Night Ranger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onyx


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Pantera


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Q-Tip


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Rancid


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Scarface


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Tom Petty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ugk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wintersun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ecutioners, The


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Yelle


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zombies


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Ac/dc


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Boston


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Chicago


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devils In Heaven


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Eric Clapton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Floyd's Funk Revival


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Guns & Roses.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Helix


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ilya


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

July For Kings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ken Boothe


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Leanne Rimes, not sure of the spelling though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neil Sedaka


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Oasis.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Prince


----------



## felula (Jan 25, 2009)

Queen


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Red


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Scorpions


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Tom Cochrane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Used Records


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Vadrum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wicked Wayz


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Xero


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zydeco All-Stars, The


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

A.o.s.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baaba Maal


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Chimaira


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Dirty Heads


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Elton John


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Felt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grandma Dynamite


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Herman's Hermits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iain Archer


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Jonas Brothers HAHA


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Krank Daddies, The


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Linkin Park


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Mew.

BTW, everyone should check 'em out.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Nekromantix


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Oasis


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Primus


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Rings Of Saturn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

U2


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Veil of Maya


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Woodkid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme Playaz


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Zed's Dead


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Apocalyptica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bleak Track


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Chuck Berry


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Dido


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eat a Peach


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Flyleaf


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Garbage


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

House of Doc


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

I Declare War


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Smith


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Katy Perry


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Little Red


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Mes Aieux


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Nate, DJ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outpatience, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Phillips, Chynna


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Queen


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Robert Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Suzanne Vega


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Troggs


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Underoath


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Van Morrison


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Willa Ford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylonite Ivy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes and No


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zombies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adam and the Ants


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

breaking Benjamins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheap Trick


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

David Guetta


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

Envy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grant Green


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Hanson


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

In This Moment


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

John Mayer


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Kid Cudi


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Michael Buble


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nana Mouskouri


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Orbison, Roy


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Pendulum


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rob Thomas


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Sex Pistols


----------



## HurryUpHarry (Jul 28, 2011)

Teenage Fanclub


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unified Theory


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Wilco


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Xtc


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yelawolf


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zac Brown Band


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Alter Bridge


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Bon Jovi


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Coldplay


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Def Leppard :mushy


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Eagles


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Foreigner


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Girls cant catch


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Helen Keller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insidious Omen


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Jarvis Cocker.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

King Missile


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Lifehouse


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Martin L. Gore


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Nirvana.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

One republic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pocket Rockets, The


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Quiet riot


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Rolling Stones


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Simmons, Gene


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Taylor Swift


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Used, The


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Van Morrison


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Whitesnake


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Xzibit


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yellowcard


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

ZZ Top


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Anberlin


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Bob Dylan


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Chicago


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Dido


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Evanescence


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Flame


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Go Gos, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hasil Adkins


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Imogen Heap


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Koz, Dave


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Manhattans


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Nirvana


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

O.a.r.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Proclaimers


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rhapsody of Fire


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Simon, Paul


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Talking Heads


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Uncle Kracker


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Verve, The


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

White Stripes, The


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

xxxy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah yeah yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Mentality


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Aphex Twin


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Backstreet Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

City and Colour


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Def Leppard


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiction Plane


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Howard Jones


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

In This Moment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jasmine Trias


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Kid Cudi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Luna Sea


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Maroon 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nine Horses


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poets of the Fall


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rhino Bucket


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Shinedown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuuli


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-2-c


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yelawolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zahalan


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Adele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blitzen Trapper


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Crossfade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dressy Bessy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Elton John


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gutter Bonez


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Haddaway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Injected


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

juvenile


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Kreator


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Michael Jackson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Norah Jones


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Our Lady Peace


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

PM Dawn


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

queensrÿche


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Rancid


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Throbbing Gristle


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

U2


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

voivod


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xaja


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeno


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

Agnostic front


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Chicago


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Dream Theater


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elo


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Foals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Georgia Satellites, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Humperdinck, Englebert


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jadakiss


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

LCD Soundsystem


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Marvin Gaye


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Nena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

OneRepublic


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Pantera


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Queen


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steve Earle


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Tracy Chapman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Urban, Keith


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Wallflowers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xaeclum Nosferatus


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yazoo.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zombies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Audiovent


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Bill withers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

-Carl Thomas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dave Grohl


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Evanescence


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Go-Gos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halford


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Iron Maiden


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jim Croce


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Lady Gaga


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noisy Mad Beavers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Osborne, Ozzy :lol


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Procol Harum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Roy Orbison


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Steely Dan


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultravox


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Very berry


----------



## kunak (Mar 19, 2011)

warmen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xisforeyes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Audioslave


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chris brown


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

Deftones


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Epik High.

(One of my favorite bands. )


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Hanson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iglesias, Enrique


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kasabian


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marcy Playground


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Edition


----------



## Tekameito (Aug 21, 2011)

Orson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Phillips, Michelle


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Queen :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road Ratt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsraw


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Possibles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombified Preachers of Gore


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anne Murray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bone Flesh Dolls


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Cat's Eyes


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Drudkh


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Earthlings?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fabolous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grey Skies Falling


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Horde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ini Kamoze


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Jim Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill the Easter Rabbit


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lox


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nipple Erectors, The


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Our Lady Peace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pocket Rockets, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Qtip


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Runaways


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Santana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xodiack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yale Bate


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Zutons, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alkoholic Devastation


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

bob dylan


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Coldplay. :>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deez Nuts


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Elliot Smith


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

Fiona Apple


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Gorillaz. :3


----------



## dope (Sep 4, 2011)

Hed Pe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In-Grid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Joan Jett


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

KLF.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

LCD Soundsystem


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Mickey Baker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neko Case


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orlando, Tony


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Pantera


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Queen. :3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Randy Travis


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Sad Lovers and Giants


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

The Dodos


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

UB40


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Van, Bobby


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Weezer


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

XTC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Favorite Enemies


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Warren Zevon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice Through the Windshield Glass


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Bon Jovi


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Crowded House


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

Doors, the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything But the Girl


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Frank Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glass Moon


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Hunters & Collectors


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janet Jackson


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Larry Gatlin


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Monaco


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Never shout never.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Order of the Buzzard


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

*****cat Dolls!

XD there are stars.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand Dream


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Rankin Family, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steel Pulse


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Tears For Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Satan's Sun


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Vines, The


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Warren Zevon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xad Armax


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Yankovic, "Weird Al"

Cheating a little, but Y is hard.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Zombi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At Times of Madness


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Bobby "Boris" Pickett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Davis, Mac


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Estradasphere


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

Foster the People


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holyhell


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

In This Moment


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

New Kids on the Block


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Oasis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Phil Collins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Question Of Madness


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sown In Tears


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Tiesto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undish


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

The Verve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xela


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young, Neil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac Mindwarp and the Love Reaction


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Adrian Borland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili KumQuat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Euphoric Insanity


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Fat Boy Slim


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Godzilla


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Housemartins, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll Eat Your Face


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Jim Morrison


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Kings of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laleh


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Madness


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

NWA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orgiastic Pleasures


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paul McCartney


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Quincy Jones


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Scissor Sisters


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Tom Petty


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Usher!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XDeathstarX


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Aerosmith


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bananarama :lol


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Eagles, The


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Finger Eleven


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Guns N Roses


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Velvet Clouds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

John Mellencamp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kari Rueslatten


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Laura Branigan (RIP)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Motorhead


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Nickelback


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

OneRepublic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Platinum Jar


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Seether


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Thriving Ivory


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Ultraworld


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Van Halen


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Westlife


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Xentrix


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Yellowcard


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

ZZ Top


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Air Supply


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Coldplay


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Dido


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Evanescence


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ :clap :yes

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hail The Villian


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Isley Brothers


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Jack Johnson


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Kenny Loggins


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Linkin Park


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

^ :clap

Nickelback


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Oasis


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pink


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Queens of The Stone Age


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Rihanna


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Switchfoot


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

The Raconteurs


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Uncle Kracker


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Whitney Houston


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Xero


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Young Rascals


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Zeppelin, Led


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Adele


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Brian "Head" Welch


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Celine Dion


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

David Bowie


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Elton John


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Gary Allan


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hoobastank


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Imogen Heap


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Jane's Addiction


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Keith Urban


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

MercyMe


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

^ :clap

Nelly


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

O.A.R.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Quincy Jones


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Radiohead


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Strokes, The


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Taio Cruz


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Used


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Wham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xzoriath


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Zombies


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Abba


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Blood Red Shoes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cracker


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Dark New Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Brain Food


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Foster The People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gary Lewis and the Playboys


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Half Mast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irene Cara


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Joy Division


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Kings of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lipps, Inc


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Sissy Stuff


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

OneRepublic


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pitbull


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Rick Ross


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Testament


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Ultrasonic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vulgar Boatmen, The


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Xzibit


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yelawolf


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Zac Brown Band


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Adele


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Billy Joel


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Creed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Blonde


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Question Marks


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hilary Duff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insane System


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Jackson 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep on Rotting


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Leona Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morbid Goat Fornicator


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Neon Cross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Brick Down


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Papa Roach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Elephantine


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Rise Against


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Shinedown


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

TobyMac


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

U2


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vince Gill


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Xscape


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Zapp & Roger


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Agnostic front


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Bee Gees


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Cher


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Damage plan


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Evanescence


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Godsmack


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Hot Chocolate


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Incubus


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Janet Jackson


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

King diamond


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Lonestar


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Metallica


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

No escape


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

O'Jays


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pink


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Slayer


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Tool


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Usher


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Van Halen


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Willie Nelson


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Xzibit


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Ying Yang Twins


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Zombies


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Adele


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Bryan Adams


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Coldplay


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fates Warning


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

The Game


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi-Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iris DeMent


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Keith Urban


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Marvin Gaye


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Otis Redding


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pandora


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Rihanna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Strait, George


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

T-Pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unshrouded Bitterness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Valli, Frankie


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

White Rose Movement


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenobia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes and no band


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Zaimph


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Akon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Chris Tomlin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dance Gavin Dance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everclear


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Fray, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goblin Cock


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hanson


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Inner City


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Journey


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

K-Ci & JoJo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lorber, Jeff


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Morbid Angel


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Nox Arcana


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Ocean colour scenehttp://lyrics.rockmagic.net/lyrics/ocean_colour_scene/


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Portishead


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

REM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sarah Fimm


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unreal Overflows


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome Karen


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Xzibit


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yelawolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombiemoles


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Aaron Shust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Goose


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Creed


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Dido


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Little Rabbits


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

eve 6


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Filthy Christians


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hogwarts


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Inna


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Jack Johnson


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Kings of Leon


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Minipop


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Neon Trees


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

OneRepublic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Placebo


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Eyed Devil


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Shania Twain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

The White Stripes


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

U2


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Velvet Crush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whitesnake


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Xzibit


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Zoom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ace of Base


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Babyface


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corrupted Mutation


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

David Bowie


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Eminem


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glukoza


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Shot the Duck Hunt Dog


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Jo Jo


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Kid Cudi


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Nat King Cole


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Oasis


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Phil Collins


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Rascal Flatts


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Shakira


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Tevin Campbell


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Usher


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Van Morrison


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Waka Flocka Flame


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

XTC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Years Spent Cold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombified Preachers of Gore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Saints


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Betty Blowtorch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Creed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Epica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flowing Tears


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Hanson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inspect Her Gadget


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Jimmy Pursey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karen Elson


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Lil Wayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Machete Love Tap


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olam Ein Sof


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Pantera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qube


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Rammstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slow Club


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Tenth Avenue


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

U2


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Velvet Crush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With Eyes Sewn Shut


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

X-Cabs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday I Had Roadkill


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Their Eyes Were Bloodshot


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Bryan Adams


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Chris Brown


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Duran Duran


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Eurythmics


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Foundations, The


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Garth Brooks


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Hinder


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Inna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jessie J


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Kutless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lord of the Pig


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacom


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

One Republic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork Tornado


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rise With the Fallen


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Skillet


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Tim McGraw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undish


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Van Halen


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xisforeyes


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Young Joc


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abba


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Bee Gees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coolio


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Donnie Osmond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Erben der Schopfung


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Foster The People


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Gavin DeGraw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halestorm


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Inna


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korben Dallas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa Loeb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Memento


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Merchant


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Primordial Chaos


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Quireboys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Eyed Devil


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Skid Row


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Til December


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Ultimate Buzz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vengeance Rising


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Willie Nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Cat


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Z Z Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

April Smith


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Boyz 2 Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy About Silence


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Disturbed


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Free Tempo


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

George Strait


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Herbie Hancock


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

INXS


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Journey


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Kayne West


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neon Rose


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peter Pan Speedrock


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Quincy Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rain Fell Within


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Sound, The


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Tomahawk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wellwater Conspiracy


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Xevious (also one of my favorite games growing up!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Days Are Counted


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Zevious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arcane Dimension


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Billie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corrupted Mutation


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Drake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Endless Dismal Moan


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Graves of Nosgoth


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Instigator of Grief


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killed By Butterfly


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Leona Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Brains


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nelson, Ricky


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

O-Zone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Radical Mutation


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Sonny & Cher


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Taylor Swift


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Ulver


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Van Halen


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Waka Flocka Flame


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Ying Yang Twins


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

XTC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ydris Mortem


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

ZZ Top


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bif Naked


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Camel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Inside Myself


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

D-sisive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Jar Brain


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Godflesh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hiss from the Moat


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Israel Kamakawiwo'ole


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Jeremy Camp


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Kingston Trio


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Lennon, John


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Nickelback


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Oscar Peterson


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Panic! At The Disco


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

R.E.M.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sting and the Police


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Toad Licker Band Name Extravaganza


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Usher


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Wallflowers


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Xentrix


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Young, Will


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Zakk Wylde


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Aqua


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Billy Joel


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Chris Cornell


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Don Omar


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Empire Of The Sun


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Green Day


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hendrix, Jimi


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Interpol


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Keith, Toby


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Mika


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Nickelback


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok Go


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Paramore


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Road Crossing


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Snoop Dogg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turbocharged


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Uncle Kracker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vains of Jenna


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Westlife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xerxes the Dark


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yelawolf


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

zz top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Afroman


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Covered In Bees


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Dido


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Energy Vampires


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Finger Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grave Flowers


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hollywood Undead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iconic Destruction


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Jablonski Electric Band(Gerry)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Koktopus


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Lil Wayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mentally Murdered


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Obscene Jester


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Peter And The Test Tube Babies


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Queensryche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Velvet Line


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Soundgarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Temple of Nothing


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Verah Falls


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Weakling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xipe Totec Kalpul


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yanni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zico Chain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

AKON


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Baby Satan


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Chevelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daisy Cutter


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Eurythmics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fuzz Fuzz Machine


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

George Michael


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hypnotic Waltz


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

INXS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackal-Headed Guard of the Dead


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Keith Urban


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Linda's Dead


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Motorhead!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nickelback


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phrygian Gates


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rise For November


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Triquel Rock Celta


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

u2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vobiscum Lucipher


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

WitchAngel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme Obsession


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoom Abstraction


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Ayreon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bring Your Own Brain


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Comus


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

duran duran


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Eagles


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Free


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Geto Boys


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Helmet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

*Incubus :O)*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juicy Guts


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Khanate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lord Piggy


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Miles Davis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nightshadows Lament


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Opeth


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Pelican


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queens of the stone age


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

REM


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sting and The Police


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Type O Negative


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Void Moon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Warren g


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenotaph


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zymotic Disease


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brain Implosion


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

Coldplay


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Endless Blue


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Flo Rida


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goatbag


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invisible FlameLight


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

janes addiction


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Kid Rock


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

Linkin Park


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Nickelback


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Oingo Boingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Predicate Not Defined


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

PFM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Paper Dragon


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

TinFoil Fuse


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Unexpect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vesperian Sorrow


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Wishbone Ash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xes Dreams


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Youth Pictures Of Florence Henderson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

And So I Watch You From Afar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bloodshot Dawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Camron


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Dredg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eternal Winter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Filter :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravediggers Ball


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Dave Holland


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hoobastank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Intestinal Alien Reflux


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Jackson 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill the Messenger


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Led Zepplin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mudvayne


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Nickelback


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Ozric Tentacles


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Paul Simon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Outcry


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Rob Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sharon Stoner


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Temptations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Slave Authority


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wishyouweredead


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Xing Sa


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Yellow River Band


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

John Zorn


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

ABC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bialy Vitez


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Catatonia.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Love them. 

Dirty Deeds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eric Clapton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Figure of Six


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Gang of Four


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

His Name In Vain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Inna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joking With Fire


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Time Dead


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Motley Crue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No One Gets Out Alive


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Preschool Tea Party Massacre


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Quiet Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

******* Rampage


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Hello*

Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

T3h Shred Boiz


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Undertones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire Mooose


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Westlife ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Sinner


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yelawolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Adele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Backdoor Syndicate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bun B


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Flowers


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hanson


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

John Mayer


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lisa Lisa and the Cult Jam


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

New York Dolls


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Ozric Tentacles


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Pentangle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet In The Cave


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Return To Forever


oh ninja'd :b

Shpongle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tardy Brothers


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Ulver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ventricular Execration


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Wolfmother


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xudef Klas


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Yezda Urfa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zonderhoof


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Animals As Leaders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Dumb Face


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Decomposing Serenity


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Enslaved


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faded Hopes


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Go West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

His Statue Falls


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Infected Mushroom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Will Drown


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

King Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let Me Dream


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Marilyn Manson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Necris Dust


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pyrophoric


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rachel Mother Goose


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Skillet


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

TobyMac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untouchable Feeling


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Vivian Girls


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

White Rose Transmission


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xaos Oblivion


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Cookbook


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Army Of The Pharaohs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Acid Trip


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Crash Course In Science


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dive Bomb


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Days To Burn


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Greg Laswell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heavy Lies The Crown


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumping Jack Riot


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Kid Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lollipop Lust Kill


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Motorhead


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Neon Trees


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Oasis


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Pink Military


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Quireboys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rings Of Saturn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Smash Mouth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Total Female Destruction


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Unsung


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Van Helsing's Curse


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xatarnite


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Yello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zimmers Hole


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Alice Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonafide


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Cee-Lo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Discombobulation


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Editors


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glomming Geek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harvey Danger


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Indigo Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jukin' Bone


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Kraftwerk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Interesting group!

Lewis, Ramsey


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nina Gordon


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Paul Anka


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Queensryche


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Revillos


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Symphony X


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Tina Marie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urban Aliens


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Bobby *V*ee


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Wallflowers, The


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

X-Ray Specs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your God Is Dead


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Zammla Mammaz Manna


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Apocalyptica


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Bowling for Soup


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Coldplay


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Data Thieves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elctrikchair


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Freddy Greene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gay For Johnny Depp


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Hansen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Suffer Inc.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Jay-Z


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kooz Killz Applemooz


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Linda Lewis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Nick Lowe


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Orange Krush


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Pulp


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Roy Wood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spicy Box


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Toyah Wilcox


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

U2


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

The Vespas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ween


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

XTC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Eyes My Dreams


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Algophobia


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Bert Jansch


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Chris Brown


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Don Caballero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evergrey Sky


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

The Fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gothsicles, The


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hinder


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Iain Simpson


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Jason Derulo


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Korn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moon Lay Hidden Beneath A Cloud, The


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Nas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Bullet Left


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Peat Bog Faeries


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Red Hot Chilli Pipers


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Saliva


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Taproot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undish


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Voices in the Dark


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Wallflowers, The


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Xzibit


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

AC/DC


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Bhoys From The Lough


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Crass


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eternity Stands Still


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grenade Face


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Harry Webb(Cliff Richard)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Love Your Mom's Cooking


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

JessieJ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kick Axe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa Hannigan


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

mudhoney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nevea Tears


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paladins of the Golden Power Fights With the Great Sword of Eternal Magic and the Great Kings Will


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Repulsive Excremental Crypt


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sheryl Crow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Texas Drag Queen Massacre, The


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Used


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venomous Supremacy


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ximielga


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yvonne Elliman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zanthropya EX


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

alice in chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

By Blood and Iron


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dash the Brain Out


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Evanescence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Foo Fighters. Fighting Foo whenever possible.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Humanity's Last Breath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insidious Visceral Garbage


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Jim Kerr(Lost Boy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill the Easter Rabbit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Loc, Tone


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Minutemen, The


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Nickelback


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Of the Wand and the Moon


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quintessence of Versatility


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

REO Speedwagon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scene of Decay


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

The strokes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unreal Overflows


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Valentino, bobby


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XTC


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yelawolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoes Idol


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Ashanti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Braced For Nails


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chris brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down To Nothing


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Elton John


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fabolous


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hangman's Chair


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Will Drown


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

King Crimson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laleh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mike and the Mechanics


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Neil Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On The Rise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Picket Fence Smile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Bigfoot


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

Robyn Hitchcock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sabinas Rex


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tom Jones


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Uncle Kracker


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Pale Silence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xzibit.....what are we going to do with X?! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Tomorrow Alone


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

ZAPPA, Frank


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Embrace of Mythical Infinite Season


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dro, Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil's Toy


----------



## incito (Oct 12, 2011)

Flyleaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glass and Ashes


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Helloween


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Iron & Wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jonny X and the Groadies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Lush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Malicious Silence


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Nickelback


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Odds, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pistol Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roachpowder


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Skillet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Temptations


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Verganglichkeit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wake Up Dying


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xulub Mitnal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Favorite Enemies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ABC


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Broken Social Scene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Charlie Drown


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

David Bowie


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

Eminem


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Florence + the Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goddamn Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Handicap Handjob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Interstellar Genocide


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Journey


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Kid Vishis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Los Living Dead and the Bad Mother****er


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Manchester Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Enough Hate


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

OMD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prelude To Extinction


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

Radiohead


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Strong Arm Steady


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Tinie Tempah


----------



## rnotlee (Oct 10, 2011)

Underoath.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venus Syphilitica


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Waka Flocka Flame


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XTC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Years Since the Storm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zerzyan Loathe


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

Aaliyah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Biological Monstrosity


----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)

CN Blue


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

Death cab for cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ensiferum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fall Out Boy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hall & oates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Introverted Violence


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

Kings of Leon


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

LL Cool J


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miles Beyond


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

Nine inch nails


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

outkast


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pat Benetar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting Heaven


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ronstadt, Linda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

School Girl Knife Fight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

TinFoil Fuse


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Versus the Mirror


----------



## jessi500 (Nov 5, 2011)

Wayne Static


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray of a Graveyard


----------



## jessi500 (Nov 5, 2011)

yen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zymotic Disease


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Skies Bring Tears


----------



## jessi500 (Nov 5, 2011)

candlebox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Delusive Dream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Brain Food


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Foreigner


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Guana Batz


----------



## jessi500 (Nov 5, 2011)

Henry Rollins


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ice Cube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jason Goes To Hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Komshilook from the Neighbourhood


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Lil Wayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Millicent Grove


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

'nStink....I mean 'nSync


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opaque Lucidity


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Pac Div


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qiu Hong


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Run DMC?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sarcophaga Carnaria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tony Orlando


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vikings 'N' Celts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Mad Universe


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

XV


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Yardbirds, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zydeco Flames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almost Dead


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chemical Bliss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Deftones


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Elvis Presley*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

George Harrison


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Hollies, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iglesias.......Julio :lol


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

Jamiroquai


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kim Carnes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mortal Fungus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nickelback


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

O.A.R.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

marlyn manson<spelling? lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quintessence Mystica


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Russian Circles


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Sonya Kristina


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

TV on the Radio


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Urban, Keith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valravn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Williams, Vanessa L.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xudef Klas


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Tekameito (Aug 21, 2011)

ZZ Top


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Armor for Sleep


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Battles


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Celtic Frost


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dean martin


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Foo Fighters


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Genghis Tron


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

*Hawthorne Heights*

Hawthorne Heights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incest In Heaven


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jadakiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korgull the Exterminator


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Manchester Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Necrotic Void


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Order of the White Hand


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Phil Collins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Outcry


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Rock Mafia *


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sevendust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Torture of Comacine, The


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ulver


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Ved Buens Ende


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Warmonger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xternals


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

Young Money


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

zoot money


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

Adele


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Black Rebel Motorcycle Club


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cars, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disorganized Cranium Masses


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Everclear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Rose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gloomy Gherkin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hendrix, Jimi


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

Imelda May


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

John Mellencamp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost Dreams In Fear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Near Life Experience


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Dead Three Wounded


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Police, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quadrivium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rain of Sorrow


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Toadies, the


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virtues of the Beast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Witch Hunters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xzibit (Seriously, we need help with this letter :lol)


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Yellowcard


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

ZZ Top.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adams, Bryan


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Built to Spill


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chesney, Kenny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deeds of Sanity


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electric Light Orchestra.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Finger Eleven


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Groban, Josh


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Hanson


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

INXS


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Justin Bieber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kim's Over Silence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lady Prowler


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Metallica


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

No Doubt


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Ocean Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pheochromocytomazed


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reggie and the Full Effect


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Saxon


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Theory of a Deadman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tug Fork River Band, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uphill Battle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Van Halen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Williams, John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcentric Noizz


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Yo Yo Ma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Illusions


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Bang Babies


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

CCR


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dead Confederate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ennui Breathes Malice


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Foster the People


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Grateful Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hedon Cries


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Inspiral Carpets


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Journey


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Kid Frost


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

*L*ennon, John


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Marvin Gaye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nonsense Premonition


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ominous Yum Cimil


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Bigfoot


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stoned Jesus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nora Jones


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Nora Jones


You were supposed to name a band that started with the letter "T"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Nora Jones





Nathan Talli said:


> You were supposed to name a band that started with the letter "T"


That's what I get for not refreshing my page!

Thomas, B. J.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Fetid Corpses


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Van Morrison


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Weedeater


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XTerminate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Nightmare Awaits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yanni


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Zombie Girl


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Arlo Guthrie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Barbara Mandrell


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Carnal Diafragma


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eagle Eye Cherry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Frankie Valli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Global Dysfunction


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iconic Destruction


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Joe Cocker


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE (Jul 20, 2011)

Kirk Franklin


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Lemonheads


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Modest Mouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Warning Shot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Man Army and the Undead Quartet


----------



## voodoo child (Dec 12, 2011)

Nirvana


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Paloma Faith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quintessence Mystica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sadistic Eyes


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Taproot


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

u2 (personally dont like them)


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Vienna Teng


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

White Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Waves


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Zomby


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Adele


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Cerebral Bore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disfigured Human Mind


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Elliott Smith


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Five finger death punch


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Gladys Knight


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Happy Mondays


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

In Flames


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jurassic 5
hip hop rap group.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill My Bleeding Smile


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Lou Reed


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noctiflorous Thorns


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Olivia Tremor Control, The


----------



## JazLeo (Dec 26, 2011)

Pop Evil


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Quincy Jones


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Rage against the machine


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

Senses Fail:heart


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Tenacious D


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Uncle Luke, Luke from 2 live crew.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Versus Sunrise


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Woodkid.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xzibit - can we find any more groups with X? :lol


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

You Me at Six.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Z, Zoegirl


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

Alien Ant Farm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Billy Cox's Nitro Function


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Coldplay


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Deftones


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

Devlin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Tardevil


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

Fallout Boy


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Gwar


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

How To Destroy Angels


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

I Set My Friends On Fire


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

Justice


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Killing joke


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Lamb of God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mental D-struction


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Noctura


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Otep


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter the Villain


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Seether


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Clash


----------



## red wrinkle (Dec 3, 2011)

Sex pistols


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Undertones


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Van Halen


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xfat AssX


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

YellowCard


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

ZZ Top


----------



## jay l (Jan 16, 2012)

bringing it back

alice in chains


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloodbath


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Coldplay


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

Deftones


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Efterklang


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fear Factory


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Godflesh


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hatebreed


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Incubus


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Joy Division


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kings of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lethal Unraveling


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Maroon 5


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nevermore


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Oasis


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Paramore


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raise the Red Lantern


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sepultura


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Tiësto


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Uffie


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Vixen


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Wham!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Xasthur


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yelle


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ZZ Top


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Amy Winehouse


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Benny Benassi


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Carcass


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Dash Berlin


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Eagles


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fabio XB


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Fear factory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grinding Satanic Putrefaction


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Herman's Hermits


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Indigo Girls


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

James Blunt


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Katy Perry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lisa Stansfield


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Madness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neil Sedaka


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Opeth


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rammstein


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Super Junior


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Textures


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

U2


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Vixen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wallflowers


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Xzibit


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Anthrax


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Burzum


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Chester See


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dream Theater


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Far East Movement


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Glasvegas


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

Hollywood Undead


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Incubus


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jethro Tull


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Kasabian


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Lmfao


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Meshuggah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Nadia Ali


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Orgy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Puff Daddy


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

?uestlove


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Rammstein


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Slayer


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Tosca


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ulver


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

White Stripes


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Xandria


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yellowcard


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ZZ Top


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ATB


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloodbath


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Cee Lo Green


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

dream theater


----------



## OTESFU (Feb 1, 2012)

Earth


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Five for Fighting


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Green Monkey (brother's band)


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hyproicy


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Insomnium


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Journey


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Kosheen.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Lordi!!?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Moby


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Nickelback


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Oasis


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Periphery


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Queen


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Sade


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ted Nugent


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The Used


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Vintersorg


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Wintersun


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

XTC


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ZZ Top


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Audioslave


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Biffy Clyro


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Candlemass


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

David Guetta


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ektomorf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Grave Digger


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hybrid


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

This dude


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Kittie


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lmfao


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

M.I.A.


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

N.W.A.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

O.A.R


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

P.O.D.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Q.P.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

R.E.M.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

S.Y.L.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

t.A.T.u


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rawrguy said:


> This dude


Is THAT how he injured himself?!
Good God, what if he wants to have kids someday?!

U B 40


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Wham!


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Xasthur


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Your Demise


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ZZ Top


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Agitation Free


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Betrayal


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Carcass


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Discordance Axis


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

enter shikari


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Foo Fighters


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Glassjaw


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Hiroshima will burn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Iggy Pop


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Judas Priest


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kings of Leon


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Land of talk


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Martyr Defiled


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Oceano 



RIP


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Pennywise


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Queen


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

rage against the machine


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

Silverchair


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Texas in july


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

U2


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Vanna


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

(the) who


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Xzibit


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ZZ Top


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

There's no "Y". In that case, I'd post Yes


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Anthrax


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Britney Spears


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Cream


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

DevilDriver


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ellie Goulding


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Franz Ferdinand


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Gotye


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hybrid


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Ian Curtis.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jamiroquai


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Knights of the abyss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let the Night Roar


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Madonna


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Oasis


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Paramore


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Queen


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Rancid


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sara Bareilles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tards, The


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Uriah heep


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Veruca Salt


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Wendy O. Williams


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

XTC


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Zann

^_^


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Armin van Buuren


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Bowerbirds


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Cake


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Drake


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Edward Maya


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Filter


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

George Michael


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

Harvey Danger


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jack Bruce


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ke$ha


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Ladytron


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Micki Steele


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nevermore


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Oasis


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Primal scream


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Queens of the stone age.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## wannabesomebody (Nov 30, 2011)

Spinnerette


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Sade


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Tiamant


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Uffie


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Venom


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Wu tang clan


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

XX, The


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Young MC


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alias Mangler


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Beyonce


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

CiLiCe


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Deicide


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Emperor.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Foster The People


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Girlschool


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Hanzel Und Gretyl


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Incubus


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Jackson 5


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Mayhem


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nevermore


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Oasis


----------



## cutter123 (Feb 20, 2012)

Paramore


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Starsailor


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tomahawk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Usher


----------



## scumbag (Feb 16, 2012)

Vehemence


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

War


----------



## scumbag (Feb 16, 2012)

Zyklon-B


----------



## scumbag (Feb 16, 2012)

Anthrax


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Breaking benjamin


----------



## scumbag (Feb 16, 2012)

Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Evile


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fabio XB


----------



## scumbag (Feb 16, 2012)

GWAR


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hybrid


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ihsahn


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Underoath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Verbal Razors


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Naughty!

Judas Priest


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kiss


----------



## scumbag (Feb 16, 2012)

Lizzy Borden


----------



## scumbag (Feb 16, 2012)

Megadeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Nadia Ali


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Otep


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Pink Floyd


----------



## scumbag (Feb 16, 2012)

Queensrÿche


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Rush


----------



## scumbag (Feb 16, 2012)

Slayer!!!


----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

T-ara


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Ulcerate


----------



## scumbag (Feb 16, 2012)

Vio-lence


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Willie Nelson


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

XTC


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Young MC


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Zebrahead


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Amon Amarth


----------



## scumbag (Feb 16, 2012)

Black Label Society


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Carcass


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Def Leppard


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Elton John


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

fleet foxes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Gorillaz


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hale and Oats? I dunno..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ida Corr


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Kaskade


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

L7


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Muse


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Norther


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Opeth


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Puscifer


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Queen


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rammstein


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

System of a Down


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Tiesto


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

U2


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

van halen


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Weezer


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

X-103


----------



## scumbag (Feb 16, 2012)

Zombi


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Alice in Chains


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Religion


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Cream


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

Daitro


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fear Factory


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Green Day


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello Goodbye


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

iggy pop


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

John lennon


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Korn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Linkin Park


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Massive Attack


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Nadia Ali


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

oingo boingo


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

P.O.D


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Queen


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rancid


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Shinedown


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Twisted Sister


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Unearth


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

slightly stoopid


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Vedera


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Wolfmother


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xzibit


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yael Naim


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

_Zwan_


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

AC/DC


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Burn Halo


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Camo & Krooked


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Daft Punk


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ektomorf


----------



## Kclayne (Mar 20, 2012)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Guns N Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hobbs Angel Of Death


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Insomnium


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

J Geils Band


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

The Killers


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## slimswavy (Mar 21, 2012)

Metallica


----------



## kitshiv01 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nachtmahr


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Oasis


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Pantera


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Queen


----------



## kitshiv01 (Mar 6, 2012)

Rammstein<3


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Septic Flesh


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Twisted Sister


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Utada Hikaru


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Willa Ford


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

x-ecutioners


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yellowcard


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

ZZ Top


----------



## cutter123 (Feb 20, 2012)

All Time Low


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Billy Talent


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Enya


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Faith No More


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

hole


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Incubus


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Joss Stone


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Katatonia


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Limp Bizkit


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Megadeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Narada Michael Walden


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Obituary


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Ramones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

South of Hell


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Shins


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

UB40


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Vader


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

White Zombie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yellowcard


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Zebrahead


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Blue October


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

the contortionist


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

David Cook


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Evanescence


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Green Day


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Hawthorne Heights


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Inner Circle


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jamiroquai


----------



## anonomousguy (Jan 27, 2010)

korpiklaani


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Linkin Park


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Midnattsol


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nevermore


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

The Offspring


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Paper Dragon


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Scratch Acid


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Textures


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Underoath (I know I probably already said this one)


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

We the kings


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xzibit


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac N Black


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Arch Enemy


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brand New


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cardigans


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Dash Berlin


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

E.l.o. ! ( electric light orchestra)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Foster the People


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Green Day


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hypocrisy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jethro Tull


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kings of Leon


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Lamb of God


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Maroon 5


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Ocean Color Scene


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Poets of the Fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Queen


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Rammistein


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Slipknot


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Tool


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Usher


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

White Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray of a Graveyard


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yellowcard


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

ZZtop


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Black Sabbath


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

CiLiCe


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Disturbed


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Elvis

_My my, hey hey
Rock and roll is here to stay
It's better to burn out
Than to fade away
My my, hey hey._


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fear Factory


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Godsmack


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello Goodbye


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Immortal


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Jim Morrison


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Killdozer


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Megadeth


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

Oasis


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Pitbull


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reisen Zero


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Spice Girls - You know that s**t !


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Temple of the dog


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

U2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vanessa Williams


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Whitney Houston


----------



## Shianne (Apr 3, 2012)

UB40
(yea yea, its my grandma's collection, but the group did a fab remake of Elvis' Cant Help falling in luv with u), a hot reggae spin on it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylonite Ivy


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

All That Remains


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bad Company


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Chaostar


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Death


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Epsilon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Gorgoroth


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Hate Forest


----------



## cutter123 (Feb 20, 2012)

Incubus


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Justin Timberlake


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

King Tee


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Leona Lewis


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Meat puppets


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nelly


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

One more victim


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Pete Wylie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Queen


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Rings of saturn


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

System of a Down


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tina Turner


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very Bad Things


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Westlife


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

X


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Fiends


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloodbath


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Coldplay


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dethklok


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Emarosa


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fear Factory


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

General Public


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Howie Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insect Warfare


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jason Mraz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Key To Nowhere


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maroon 5


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nevermore


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok Go


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Public enemy


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rancid


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Taio Cruz


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Ummagumma
(sorry, I just remembered thats an album, not a band or artist),
lets have another "U" pls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vermillion Woods


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Weezer


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

X-103


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

zz top


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Aerosmith


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Black Sabbath


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Coldplay


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Dream Theater


----------



## MorgansGotSwag (Jul 5, 2012)

eminem


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Furlonge


----------



## Jeanster (Aug 6, 2012)

*Gwen Stefani*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Hoobastank


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Indigo Girls


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jimmy Barnes


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Killing Joke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mothers Of Invention


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Nero


----------



## Equimanthorn (Aug 5, 2012)

Napalm Death


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Ocelot


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Primus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qiu Hong


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Right Away, Great Captain!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Soft Boys, The


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Tycho


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Unkle


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

Van Halen


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Winger


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

XYZ


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Yanni


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Zac Brown Band


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Alter Bridge


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheap Trick


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Dashboard Confessional


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Electric Light Orchestra (ELO)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Galun


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Hawthorne Heights


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

John Mayer


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Katy Perry


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Led Zeppelin


I'm super surprised you picked them! 

Moby


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Naked and Famous, The


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Owl City


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Portishead


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Quadrant Six


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Radwimps


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Sea Wolf


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Saddest Monkey

damnit

Turin Brakes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

U2


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Vince Gill


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Weezer


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

X-5


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zac Brown Band


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Aqualung


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Basshunter


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Chevelle


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dodos.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Enya


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Fleet Foxes


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Godsmack


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hootie And The Blowfish


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kings Of Leon


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Lone

...Seems appropriate for these forums


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Maroon 5 !


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Nirvana


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Olympic Ayres


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Passion Pit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol^


Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Trading Yesterday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Used, The


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

^My favorite band. 

Van Halen


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Wax Tailor


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>


Lmao

Tenacious D


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I thought we were on X? 

X Japan


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Young Soul rebels


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

ZZ Top


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Aerosmith


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Ben Folds Five


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

BeyondOsiris said:


> I thought we were on X?
> 
> X Japan


Oh, I was viewing the wrong page lol. Sorry

Candlebox


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Disturbed.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Eve 6


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

Flo Rida


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Glenn Miller Orchestra Band


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Hawk Nelson


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Jill Scott


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Kanon Wakeshima


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Lykke Li


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

Muse

I love Lykke Li btw^


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

nenem


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ol' Dirty B*****


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Patrick Wolf


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

Queen


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Rise Against


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Smoke City


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Trampled by Turtles


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Ulrich Schnauss


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Vitamin String Quartet


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Wolf


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Xena


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

Yuna


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Zeppelin


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Anya Marina


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Bahamadia


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Colin Hay


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Delarosa & Asora


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Empire of the Sun


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Fitz & The Tantrums


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Gossip


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Hinder


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Invisible Think


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Jude


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Kasabian


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Linkin park


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

M83


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nick Drake


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Offspring, The


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Peter Wolf Crier


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Quelle Chris


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Red Hot Chili Peppers!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Taking Back Sunday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Van Halen


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Wolfmother


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Yelawolf


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Zero7


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Astronautalis


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Bombay Bicycle Club


----------



## Adversary (Mar 20, 2012)

Can


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Dirty Three


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Eli


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Goldfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Haddaway


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Insightful


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Jazzanova


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Kiss


----------



## wannabesomebody (Nov 30, 2011)

Le Tigre


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

MGMT


----------



## kaycee94 (Nov 12, 2012)

NeverShoutNever


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Of Montreal


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Pop Evil


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Queen


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Raekwon the Chef


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Slipknot


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Three Days Grace


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voivod


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Weezer


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

X Japan.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Young the Giant


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Zeds Dead


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Animals as Leaders


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Breaking Benjamin!


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Cover Drive


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Daft Punk :B


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Finch


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Grouplove


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Helio Sequence, The


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Imogen Heap


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Jet


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

King Crimson.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Los Campesinos!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nero


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Oasis


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Placebo


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Queen


----------



## mustangsally (Nov 12, 2012)

Ratt


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Syd Barrett


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Trivium


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

U2


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Vendetta Red


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Walls Of Jericho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xaeclum Nosferatus


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

Yellowcard.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Zeppelin... I always get Z >.>


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ani DiFranco


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Broken Social Scene


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Collective Soul


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Deftones


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Earl Sweatshirt


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Gorillaz


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Hawthorne Heights


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Iron Butterfly


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Johnny Cash


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

Klaxons.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Linkin Park


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

Miike Snow.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Neon Indian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Owl City


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Paramore


----------



## Hewigi (May 4, 2012)

Queens of the Stone Age

basically can only think of them, and Queen


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Awesome band. I'm a huge Queens of the Stone Age AND Queen fan 

Rage Against the Machine


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Sabaton


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Toto


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Urulu


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Vampire weekend


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Wumpscut


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Xzibit (sorry had to put it)


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Zoot Woman


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Avicii


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Bauhaus


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Creed


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

David Bowie


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Evanescence


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

Foxboro Hot Tubs.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Grimes


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Harry Chapin


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Ju Ju Hounds


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

sumbirdy said:


> Imagine Dragons


The best! ^

Keene


----------



## MizzMaroc (Dec 6, 2012)

Lil Eddie


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Motörhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

November 7


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Of Monsters and Men


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pearl Jam


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Savatage


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Trading Yesterday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

U2


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Whitesnake


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Xzibit


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

ZZ Top


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Avenge Sevenfold


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Black Sabbath


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deez Nuts


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Elton John 

His name should be John Elton jajaja


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Fatboy Slim


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

GWAR


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Hadise


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

^ :boogie

Jezabels, The


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Kid Cudi


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Lit


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Matchbox Twenty


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Nuno Bettencourt


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

oberhofer


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Patrick Hernandez


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Queensryche


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Railbirds


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Skyclad


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Tune-Yards


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Used, The


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Victoria Justice? *facepalm*


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Xzibit, haha


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Zeppelin


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Arash


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

BB King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catatonia


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

D12


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Elvis Presley


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorillaz


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Howie Day


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Ice Cube


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Journey


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

King Diamond


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Last Shadow Puppets


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Maroon 5


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

OneRepublic


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Peter Gabriel


----------



## 106803 (Dec 8, 2012)

Queen


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Rage against the Machine


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Silbermond


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Three Doors Down


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

UFO


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Westlife


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Xzibit


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yanni


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Zeds Dead


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Abba


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Backstreet Boys l)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Candyman


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Deadmau5


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Eagles


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Fall Out Boy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gypsy Kings


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Helloween


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

J
a
m
e
s

B
r
o
w
n


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Kraftwerk


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

L
e
d

Z
e
p
p
e
l
i
n

(this is how they write on Youtube)


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^ As Japanese

Megadeth


----------



## shyg1rl (Dec 9, 2012)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Oasis


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Pendulum


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Quincy Jones


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

RJD2


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Stone Sour


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Testament


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Venom


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Walk the Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xad Armax


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Yoko Ono


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

ZZ Top


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Audioslave


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Beirut


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Crystal Castles


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Duran Duran


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eminem


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Green Day


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Harry Chappin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

INXS


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Jonsi!!!


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Kraftwerk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Matchbox twenty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Neon Trees


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

OutKast


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pixies (The)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiet Riot


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Rihanna


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Train


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Uriah heep


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Van Halen


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

WASP


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Xzibit


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Zakkum


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Avenged sevenfold


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Boney M


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Awww Bless.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark New Day


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I closed his right eye and saw a real baby face.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll Eat Your Face


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ aşk kaç beden giyer 










^ didn't even know this existed :um


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Screw Lady Gaga it's all about


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Matt sorum!


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh, that pose melted my eyes.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ How do you think I feel?! his *** is facing towards me :eek


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

(Hope I've got my alphabet right...)
Sex Pistols.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Thrice


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I know, I know I've mentioned them before but they're just so good


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^ Duff McKagan!

Willow Smith, oh.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

And this one's for you!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you

Yiruma


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Zwan


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Bitter:Sweet.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Candlebox


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Dire Straits


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Everlast


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Elliot Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Finger Eleven


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Godspeed You Black Emperor!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Hammer


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Judas Priest


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Kansas


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ladytron


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mumford And Sons


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Natalie Walker


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Offspring


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Praything


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queen


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

RJD2


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sum 41


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Talking Heads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultraworld


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

(The) Verve


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xentrix


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeasayer


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

ZZ Top


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Abandon All Ships!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bob Seger


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Candlebox


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Drop Dead, Gorgeous.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Egyptian Lover


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Gary Numan


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

HammerFall


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Oops. Uh... Imagine Dragons


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^ ^ ^ lol messed up the alphabet

Post the I pls

______

Jason Mraz


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Kesshin


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Lordi


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

mor ve ötesi


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Noção De Nada


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

OK Go!


----------



## Faengil (Dec 15, 2012)

Passion Pit


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rancid


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Stone sour


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

The Who


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Ulver


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Voodoo People


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Wintersun


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm gonna cheat a bit here, but it beats using Xzibit all the time 

(racer-) X


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Zoo Brazil


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Augustana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beastie Boys


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Candlemass


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eels


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Frank Zappa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Helloween


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

KISS


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lostprophets


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Miles Davis


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

New Order


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Offspring, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pitbull


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Queensrÿche


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Rage against the machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strokes, The


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Therapy?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Utada Hikaru <3


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Veil of Maya


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Willy Sunshine


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Xzibit


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Yardbirds, The


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Zutons, The


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Black Keys, The


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Drowning Pool


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Extreme


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Friendly Fires


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gin Wigmore


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Harry Chapin


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Incubus


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Johnny Cash


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

KC and the sunshine band


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

LCD Soundsystem


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Moses and the Avenging Hooligans


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nina Simone


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Paris Hilton :sus


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

:sus

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rick Ross


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Smashmouth.

:lol Paris Hilton - a woman of many talents, I see. :roll :fall


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Triggerfinger


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Upper Structure


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Verve, The


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Who, The


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

xx, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yelawolf


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

ZZ Top


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

ZZ Top

Edit: Jynx!


Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Buddy Holly










R.I.P.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Coldplay


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Jynx?

Dangerous Toys


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Engelbert Humperdinck :yes


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi5!










Flo Rida


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ I remember them from ages ago


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kottonmouth Kings


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lindsey Stirling

You guys were all posting pictures so I decided to jump the bandwagon lol.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Mumford & Sons

I too will join the picture bandwagon xD

Here they are in the great state of Maine....


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Brick Down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Phil Collins


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Queen


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Radiohead, obviously


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Skyclad


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Talking Heads


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Van Halen


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Winger.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

X Japan


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Zebrahead


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Clash, the


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Evanescence


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fleet Foxes!


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Guns N' Roses


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Heavy Load


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Iron Maiden

I hope duplicates do count, because I can imagine there's not so much inspiration left after almost 500 pages (including myself heh).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jen Foster


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Korpiklaani


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Liege Lord


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Motionless In White


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Neon Trees


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

Omnia


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Portishead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterflash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RunDMC


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Sex Pistols


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thin Lizzy


----------



## lulu b (Jun 25, 2012)

Uncle Tupelo


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Vesna


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

White Zombie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xzibit


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Yellowcard


----------



## ESP354 (Feb 10, 2012)

Zeds Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Agnes Obel


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Black Sabbath


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Dire Straits


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Escape the Fate


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Game, The


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Hurts


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

I See Stars


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Judas Priest


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Kimaera


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nirvana


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Of Mice and Men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paramore


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

Queen.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rise Against


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Sleeping With Sirens


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Tame Impala


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Ultravox


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Van Halen


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Workshop


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

The xx, assuming we're ignoring "the"s lol


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zaimph


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Animal Collective


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Beastie Boys


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Carcass


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Depeche Mode


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Electric Wizard


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Fusnota


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Graveland


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Halestorm


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Insomnium


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Jupiter One


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Kreator


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Mama's and the Papa's


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Neil Young


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

of Montreal


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Phoenix


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Quo Vadis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ray William Johnson


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Skinflint


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Toro y Moi


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Undo the Leopard


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Vampires Everywhere


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Weezer


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Xanthocroid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yelawolf


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Zimmer, Hans (I don't know if we're allowed to change names around, but I'll do it anyway)


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Agalloch


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Black Keys, the


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Curve


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Draconian


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Evergreen Terrace


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Fleet Foxes


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Gojira


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

House of Love, the


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Interpol


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Jónsi


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Kaskade


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

La Quiete


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Men at Work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neon Trees


----------



## wannabesomebody (Nov 30, 2011)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Pseudogod


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Quorthon.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ronstadt, Linda


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

Skillet


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Tool


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

Until June


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Verdera


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Wolfmother


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XTC


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yellowcard


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Zimmers Hole


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Andrew Jackson Jihad


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Control Denied


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Demented Are Go


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Emperor


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Forgotten Tomb


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Hammock


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Incubus


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Juneau


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Kreator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Linda Perry


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Mastodon


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Nami


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Opeth


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qube


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Rhapsody of Fire


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Sally Shapiro


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Týr


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

U2


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Vehement Serenade


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

White Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Yob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Astrohenge


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Band of Skulls


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

The Clash.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Doors, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Epica


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Foo Fighters


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Garbage


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Halestorm


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Ishmeal and the Angry Fish - great band!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jones, Tom


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Korn


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Lizzy Borden


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Muse


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Nekromantix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olam Ein Sof


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Phil Collins


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Quicksand


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Radiohead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sum 41


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Trampled by Turtles


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Unholy Matrimony


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Visions Of Atlantis


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Weezer


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Xanthochroid


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Yppah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zee Avi


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

All That Remains


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Bolt Thrower


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Cee-lo Green


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Davis, Miles.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Everything Everything


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Funeral For A Friend


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Glitch Mob, The


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Harry Chapin


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Iron Claw


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

James Gang


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

KISS


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lisa Lisa and the Cult Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Megadeth


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Ne Obliviscaris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Republic


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Quincy Jones


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Radere


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Sieges Even


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Trivium


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Utada Hikaru ^^


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Ved Buens Ende


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Wallpaper


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

xx, The


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Y&T


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ziggy Marley


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Astrohenge


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Beirut


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Cannibal Corpse


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Device


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Eels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foster the People


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Guns N' Roses


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

heart


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Imany


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Judas Priest


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Killswitch Engage


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Loeb, Lisa (I am sick of hearing her song, though "You say.....I on;y hear what I want to"...

well. yeah, and she still sings despite it :lol.


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

Mortification


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Merchant


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Orbital


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Pianos Become The Teeth


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Quantic


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Rammstein


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Switchfoot


----------



## Rakostendor (Sep 20, 2012)

Triggerfinger


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

U-Kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vengeance Rising


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Wild Nothing


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

X-japan


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yagya


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Zombie Apocolypse


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Žalvarinis


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Aaliyah


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## IluvChristopherMaloney (Jan 13, 2013)

Chumbawumba


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Disincarnate


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Free Tempo


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

GWAR


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

hole


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Iced Earth


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Jag Panzer


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Kansas!


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Moonsorrow


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nirvana


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Overkill


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Pantera


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Quantic and His Combo Barboro


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Ragnarok


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Scorpions


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

The Editors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Violent femmes


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Wyclef Jean


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Xymox


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Y&T


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Zimmer, Hans


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

August Burns Red


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bob Marley because I need to learn how to chill...


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Cloven Hoof


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

David Guetta


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Eminem


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

For All Those Sleeping


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Greyson Chance


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Hinder


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Incubus.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Judas Priest


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Katy Perry.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Modest Mouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

November 7


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Of Mice and Men


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Portishead!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

The Quixotic Nuns of Death (best band in the world)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ronstadt. Linda


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Santana


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Tristania.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Underoath


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Vinterland


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

We Butter The Bread With Butter


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

X-japan


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoser Mez


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Alice in chains


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Bring Me The Horizon.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Chicago


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

The Dead Walk Among Us


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Evanescence


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Foo Fighters


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Gothminister


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Hades


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I am ghost.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Jets To Brazil


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Koda Kumi


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Lareine


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Manchester Orchestra


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

No Return


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Pierce The Veil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Road Crossing


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Suicide Silence


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Tool


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

UV Pop


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Vlooper


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Wall Of Voodoo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

inXs


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Yoko Ono?


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Zoo Brazil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Picturesque said:


> Yoko Ono?


Well, that is still in question :lol.

ABC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beach House


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Cultura Tres


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Picturesque said:


> Yoko Ono?


No, I'll have two eggs please.

Deadly Nuns From Hell


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Escape The Fate


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Funeral for a friend


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Greeley Estates


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Helloween


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Incubus


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Jason Becker


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

The Kooks.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Manilla Road


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

NWA


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Primus


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

Queen


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Ratatat


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

sum 41


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Touché Amoré


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

The Urinating Nuns


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Vehementer Nos


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Wax Tailor


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Zolof the Rock & Roll Destroyer


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Bloc Party.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Drop Dead, Gorgeous


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Fugazi


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Get Scared


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Issues.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Journey!!!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Kimaera


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Lumineers, The


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Muse


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Outkast


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

The Primitives


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Queensryche


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Radiohead


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Scary Kids Scaring Kids


----------



## slothex (May 24, 2011)

Tv on the Radio


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Universal Order Of Armageddon


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

the Village People. lol.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

White Stripes


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Xentrix


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Young the Giant


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Aphex Twin


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Boards of Canada (My favorite yay!)


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Evergreen Terrace


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Glassjaw


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

House of Love


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Jane's Addiction


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Kraanium


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Linkin Park


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Meshuggah


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Nitkie


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

One-Eyed Doll


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

P.O.X


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

Queen


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Stray Cats


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

The Temper Trap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Used, The


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Voivod


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Who, The


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Xandria


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes, or Youth Lagoon :b


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Zombiefication


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Agalloch


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Camisado


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Drowning Pool


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Equilibrium


----------



## panda67 (Jun 21, 2012)

Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Good Charlotte


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Icon


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Katatonia


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Long Journey Home


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Mastodon


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Morbid Angel


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Napalm Death


----------



## Freaking Out Always (Jan 22, 2013)

Napoleon XIV


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Did I miss the rule where we have to post every letter twice? 

*ONE DIRECTION <333333*


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

Boards of Canada


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

Noely G said:


> Boards of Canada


I screwed up sorry


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Papercuts. 

And to the people who double posted letters or put the wrong letter, simply delete your posts so that this thread will be in order. (go to edit post, then check the box that says delete post.)


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Quantic


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

RjD2


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Satyricon


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Thursday


----------



## bleedlikeme (Jan 21, 2013)

U2


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Visceral Evisceration


----------



## Dr Akula (Jan 25, 2013)

Within Temptation


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Xstoris


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yo Yo dieting


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ziggy Marley


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Anathema


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Barobax


----------



## Dr Akula (Jan 25, 2013)

Cradle of Filth


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Dax Riggs


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

For My Pain...


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Grim Reaper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hinder


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

J-Dilla


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Krux


----------



## Dr Akula (Jan 25, 2013)

Lacuna Coil


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Naughty By Nature

:boogie


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Pelican


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Rot In Pieces


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Timber Timbre


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Urchin


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Vince Guaraldi Trio  They made the music for charlie brown


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Wild Beasts


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

XX!


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Yoav


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Zedd


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Acid Bath


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Sounds dangerous ^

Bingo Players


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Circle Takes The Square


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Dethklok


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Envy


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Graf Orlock


----------



## Dr Akula (Jan 25, 2013)

Helloween


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

It's the Deans List


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Jucifer


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Luc Arbogast


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Macklemore


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Novembers Doom


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Omnia


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Passion Pit


----------



## Dr Akula (Jan 25, 2013)

Pagan's Mind


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasi


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Rebelution


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Sepultura


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Taking Back Sunday


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Underoath


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Wicked Nuns of Death


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

XTC


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

You Am I


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Zack Christ


----------



## Dr Akula (Jan 25, 2013)

Ayreon


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

....okay just gonna stay on b...

Blutengel


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Cradle Of Filth


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Dot Dot Curve


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

eLan


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Frost Like Ashes


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Gorillaz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hoobastank


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ismael Lo


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Juliana Theory, The


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Loudermilk


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

motley crue


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Norma Jean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ozric Tentacles


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Pöbel und Gesocks


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Dr Akula (Jan 25, 2013)

Rhapsody of Fire


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

Tegan and Sara


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Undercover


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Vader


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Watashi Wa


----------



## Dr Akula (Jan 25, 2013)

Xandria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yelawolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Abnormality


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Blackmore's Night


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Calvin Harris


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Exodus


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Falling In Reverse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go West


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Heavenly Beat


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Injury Deepen


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

John Petrucci


----------



## Dr Akula (Jan 25, 2013)

King Diamond


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lena Katina!!!!


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

Muse


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Neon - Trees


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Omni Trio


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Paul Gilbert


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Queen


----------



## nervousgiraffe (Sep 30, 2012)

Rage against the machine


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Trivium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ulver


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Vetiver


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

X Japan


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Yelle


----------



## Wohwoh (Mar 7, 2012)

Zechs Marquise


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

animals as leaders


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Excision


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Fleshgod Apocalypse


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Grand Resort


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

Halford, Rob.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Immortal Technique


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Justice


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

Killers, The


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lykke Li


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

Menrva Realm


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

*N*

Navarro, Dave


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Oscar Peterson


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Paul Oakenfold


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Quadron


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rhianna


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Smith, Chad


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Tiamat


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

U2


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Victor Wooten


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Wavves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xatarnite


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Young The Giant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Cookbook


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Amy Lee


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Bathory


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Das Racist


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Elephant Man.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Fuel


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Giles Lamb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heavy Lies the Crown


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Iron Maiden


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

Jónsi


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Kurt Cobain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lisa Lisa and the Cult Jam


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Mr. Bungle


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

oomph!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Police, the


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Q u e e n


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Radiohead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stapp, Scott


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Total Female Destruction


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

U2


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Van Halen


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

White Widdow


----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

XTC


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Yggdrasil


----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

Zzebra


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

A.I.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Benatar, Pat


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Counting Crows


----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Eurythmics


----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Green Day


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Hatebreed


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Iron Butterfly


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

John Frusciante


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

kitchens of distinction


----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

LCD Soundsystem


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Mystery Skulls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

'nStink!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Offspring


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Pharcyde


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

(^used to lov passin me by - pharcyde)

Quiet Riot


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ramones


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

The shins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

UB40


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Verve, The


----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

Wilco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Specs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young, Neil


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

Zebrahead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atlas Genius


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

Blind Guardian


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don Caballero


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

eLZhi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

George Thorogood


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Humberdinck, Englebert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iron Butterfly


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jive Bunny


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kesha


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)

Meshugga


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neville, Aaron


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Offspring


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Queensryche


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

R.E.M


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Slick Rick


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Toni Childs


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

U2


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

velvet underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wallflowers, The


----------



## crimewave (Mar 5, 2013)

XX, The


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yoko Ono


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)

Zebrahead


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Alice In Chains


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Cobain, Kurt


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Delicate Steve


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Enya


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Flying Lotus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Green Day


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Fairyland


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

George Michael.


----------



## crimewave (Mar 5, 2013)

the hives


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Imogen Heap


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

John Paul Jones


----------



## Dragonair (Aug 21, 2012)

Korpiklaani!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lacuna Coil


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Maroon 5


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nickelback


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Obituary


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Petshop Boys


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Saosin


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Tycho


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

underworld


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Vlooper


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wolfmother


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

XX


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yes


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

This is probably said every time the letter Z comes around, but ZZ Top.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Aerosmith


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Battles


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Carach Angren


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dusty Springfield


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

Echo and the Bunnymen


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Foster The People.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Helios


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Icona Pop


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Joe Syntax


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kings Of Leon.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

LTJ Bukem


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Metallica


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Nujabes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Offspring


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Pendulum!!


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Quantic


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Rudimental


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Skillet


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I don't like things that are alphabetical. God, I really hate that. How people have to have their rules and stuff. Who decided that P should come after O. I think it's ridiculous. I really do. Why do we have such silly rules. What difference does it make what order the alphabet comes in. This really makes me mad, it really does. Makes me want to punch the wall. Or at least wag my finger at it in a menacing way.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Team Sleep


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Underworld


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veruca Salt


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Wye Oak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ximielga


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Young The Giant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoes Idol


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Anberlin


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Cat Power


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dierks Bentley


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Eisbrecher


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hangman's Chair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icon for Hire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King Crimson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laleh


----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

mewithoutYou


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Neko Case


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Osborne, Jeffrey


----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

The Postal Service


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quintessence of Versatility


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

The Raveonettes


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

t.a.T.u.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

The Obsessed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Kracker


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

velvet underground


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

water borders


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

Xasthur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Tomorrow Alone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Z Z Top


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

AC/DC


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blink 182


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Coldplay


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Dirty Projectors


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eminem


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Foo Fighters


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Godsmack


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Heart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Icona Pop


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Jane's Addiction


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kottonmouth Kings


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Maroon 5


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

The new division


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Oasis!!!!


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Prefuse 73.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## lemontree (Nov 27, 2011)

Radiohead


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Suicide Machines


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Silversun Pickups


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

U2


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Van Halen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Weezer


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

xxyyxx


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Young The Giant


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Zeds Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Black Sabbath


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Cage the Elephant


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Evanescence


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Fair to Midland


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Grohl, Dave


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Hatebreed


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Incubus


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Jack Off Jill.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kansas


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Lollipop Lust Kill


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Metallica


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Pantera


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiet Riot


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

System Of A Down


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tool


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

U2


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

White Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xulub Mitnal


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Young Blood Hawk


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

zz top


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Alien Ant Farm


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

beck


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Coal Chamber


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ensiferum


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Flying Lotus


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Gossip


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Human League, The


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

INXS


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Joy Division


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

The kills


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Local H


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Marvin Gaye


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nirvana


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Oasis


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Pearl Jam


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Queensryche


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

REM , lol


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Soundgarden


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

The cardigans


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

U2 man


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Van Halen


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Zutons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice in Chains


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Bloc Party


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

cranberries


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Days of the New


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

everclear


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Fun lovin criminals


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Gin Blossoms


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Hives


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

incubus


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Jamiroquai


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

King Charles


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Le Tigre


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Marilyn Manson


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Olivia newton John


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Pat Benatar


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

Queens of the stone age


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ratt


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sonic Youth


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

Teardrop explodes


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Uh huh her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vikings 'N' Celts


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wagon Christ


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

X-mal deutschland


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Young the Giant


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Ziggy stardust


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

A Fine Frenzy  (Alison Sudol is her real name)


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Bo saris


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Candlebox


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Brain Food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foreigner


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Gojira


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hoobastank


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Idlewild


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Jesu


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Kingdom of Sorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lissie


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Miles Davis


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Oomph!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Patti smith


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## lemontree (Nov 27, 2011)

Radiohead


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Sleigh Bells


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Taake


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Underachievers, The


----------



## Wohwoh (Mar 7, 2012)

Vicente Amigo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Weezer


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Xavier Cugat


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

Yes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

ZZ Top


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

Abecedarians


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bauhaus


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

Care


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Delain


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Everclear


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Funki Porcini


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Gravity Kills


----------



## Wohwoh (Mar 7, 2012)

Haken


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

Iron Curtain


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Juveniles


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

killing joke


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Live


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

Magazine


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nazareth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Pantera


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Quasimoto


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ramones


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Styx


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Three Days Grace


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ultramagnetic MC's


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veruca Salt


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wendy Rene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xudef Klas


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Youth Group


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Zion I


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Airborne Toxic Event


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bad Religion


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Collective Soul


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Danzig


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Edward Sharpe and The Magnetic Zeros


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Foo Fighters


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

God Lives Underwater


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hockey


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

INXS


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Jesus Jones


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kansas


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

loop


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Meat Puppets


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

no more


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Offspring


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Pharoah Sanders


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Quietman


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Rammstein


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Stormtroopers of Death(S.O.D)


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Toadies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Vandals


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

White, Jack


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Yazoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac Mindwarp and the Love Reaction


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Adagio!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Beastie Boys


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Cake


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Duran Duran


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Everlast


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fall Out Boy


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Gil Scott-Heron


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

The Helio Sequence


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Jack


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kid Rock


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Muse


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

No Doubt


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pearl Jam


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Queen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rise Against


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Third Eye Blind


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

UGK


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Van Halen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Will.i.am


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

inXs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Young The Giant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoot Money


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Adam Ant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Built to Spill


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Chumbawamba


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

De La Soul


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Electric Wizard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Finger Eleven


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

The Golden Filter


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Hollywood Undead


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

In-Grid


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Juli


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

(The) Kinks.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Ludique


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

The Modern Lovers


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Nirvana


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

P-Money


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Queensrÿche


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Snoop Dogg


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Tatu


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Ultramagnetic MCs


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Watain


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Xenocide


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Yoo Hae Joon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Illusions


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

America


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

(The) Beach Boys


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Cranberries


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Doors


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eminem


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Fugazi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Hot Water Music


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Incubus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jane's Addiction


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Kool & The Gang


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Live


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Motorhead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Oasis


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Pretty Lights


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Q Lazzarus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roachpowder


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tonic


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

U2


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

White Stripes


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Xperado


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Young The Giant


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

ZZ Top


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Avenge Seven Fold


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Bush


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Counting Crows


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Depeche Mode


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Evanescence


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Faith No More


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Godsmack


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Hed P.E.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

izzy stradlin


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Jamie woon


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Kmfdm.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Marilyn Manson.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

-OZ-.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Puddle of Mudd


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Queen


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Rapture, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

That Dog.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Urban, Keith


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Vampire Weekend


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Warrant


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Xzibit


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

ZZ Top


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Audioslave


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bowling For Soup


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Coolio


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dr. Dre


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Eazy-E


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Face To Face


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Genesis


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Guthrie Govan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hoobastank


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

INXS


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jay - Z


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

The Knife


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Linkin Park


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Metallica


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Nazareth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Offspring


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Plumb


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Queen


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Rancid


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Static-X


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veruca Salt


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Weezer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

XX The


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Yardbirds, The


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

ZZ Top


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Annie Lennox


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Beck


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Creed


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Disturbed


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eurythmics


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Foo Fighters


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Green Day


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hoobastank


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Journey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Korn


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Live


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Maroon 5


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Nas


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Ol' Dirty *******


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Police, The


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seether


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tool


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

UN, The


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Van Halen


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Wolf + Lamb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xfat AssX


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Zero 7


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*The Allman Brothers Band*


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Boys Noize


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Cracker


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Default


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Elliott Smith


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Franz Ferdinand


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Grimes


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

HIM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iris DeMent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Justin Cross


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

KA


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

minimal compact


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Neon Indian


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

Of Mice and Men


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

pylon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*Amon Amarth*


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Buckcherry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calvin Harris


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dire Straits


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eminem


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Fun


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Godsmack


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hoobastank


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Incubus


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Janet Jackson


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

The Kills


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Linkin Park


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

MachineHEad


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

No Doubt


----------



## atlantan (May 22, 2013)

racounteurs


----------



## atlantan (May 22, 2013)

ignore the above, wrong page,

the ozark mountain daredevils


----------



## CrossedOut (Dec 16, 2012)

Pig destroyer


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Q Lazzarus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raise the Red Lantern


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

System Of A Down


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tool


----------



## bedouindress (May 30, 2013)

(The) Unicorns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vixen


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Warpaint


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*The X-Ecutioners*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Young The Giant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombiemoles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burzum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chester See


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Dilated Peoples


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Eagle-Eye Cherry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fools for Rowan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gate


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hoobastank


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Icona Pop


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Jane's Addiction


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kottonmouth Kings


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

Lost Cherrees


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Metallica


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nickelback


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

P.O.D


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queen


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rob Zombie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Soundgarden


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tonic


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

U2


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*The Verve Pipe*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

White Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

ZZ Top


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*Alice in Chains*


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Bangles, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cash, Johnny


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Diane Birch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Euzen


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Floyd, Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gate


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

How Like A Winter


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Izzy Stradlin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

John Mellencamp


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Kirk Hammett


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Layne Staley


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Moody Blues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noctura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oasis


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet In The Cave


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

R.E.M


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Soundgarden


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Trent Reznor


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> John Mellencamp







































Whew, that was fun.

U2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> Whew, that was fun.
> 
> U2


:lol - our families knew each other at one time in southern Indiana.

Van Morrison


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Weezer


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

X

(Yes, X is an actual band)


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeasayer


----------



## WhoAmISupposedToBe (Jun 21, 2013)

zz tops


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Alt J


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Beatles


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Coal chamber


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Device


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Evanescence


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fall Out Boy


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Grandmaster flash


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Hells Belles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Itchyworms


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Jerry Cantrell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Katy Perry


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Local H


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Metallica


----------



## oohsandaahs (Oct 12, 2009)

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Puscifer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietdrive


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rhianna


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Soundgarden


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Train


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veruca Salt


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

White, Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-escape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Demise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zee Avi


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

American Football


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Boston


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Dowsing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enter Shikari


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Fugazi


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Grateful Dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hoobastank


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Incubus


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Kiss


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Lifelover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Martyr Defiled


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nirvana


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Oasis


----------



## peopleperson51783 (May 31, 2013)

Pantera


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Röyksopp


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sting


----------



## peopleperson51783 (May 31, 2013)

Third eye blind


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Love 3rd eye blind

U2


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Van Morrison


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinlisupreme


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yellowcard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

ZZ Top


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

A Perfect Circle.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Carfax Abbey


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Deep Purple


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Elefant


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Face To Face


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gotye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell In Heaven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Icona Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamiroquai


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kings Of Leon


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Living Colour


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Maroon 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naked Whipper


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Oasis


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pearl Jam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queen


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Rammstein*


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Stars


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tesla


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Underneath the gun


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Veruca Salt


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

White, Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xyp


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yellowcard


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

(The) Zombies 

Does this count?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Armin van Buuren


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Benny Goodman


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Catherine Wheel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Deadmau5


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Funki Porcini


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Godsmack


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

Harry Chapin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## Bored1993 (Aug 3, 2013)

Janes Addiction


----------



## peopleperson51783 (May 31, 2013)

Korn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Muse


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nirvana


----------



## peopleperson51783 (May 31, 2013)

Our lady peace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paramore


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Queen


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Radiohead


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Soundgarden


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The Cure


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

UFO


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

Van Halen


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Weezer


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

The xx


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

Yellowcard.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ZZ Top


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

Anathema \o/


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Brand New


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

Cult of Luna


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Dead Kennedys


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

Epica.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

Gersey (small but great Australian indie shoegaze band)


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Deftones


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Phalene said:


> Gersey (small but great Australian indie shoegaze band)


Håkan Hellström


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Izzy Stradlin


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Jetboy


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Katatonia


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## Bored1993 (Aug 3, 2013)

Marilyn Manson


----------



## peopleperson51783 (May 31, 2013)

Nirvana of couse


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Oingo Boingo


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Panic! At the Disco


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

R Kelly


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Soundgarden


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Tally Hall

do you want a banana? peel it down and go, mm mm mmmmm.
do you want a banana? dis banana for you 
...Banana man, banana man :banana :eyes


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Velvet Underground


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

William Bonney DDDD


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

X (punk band)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yngwie J. Malmsteen's Rising Force


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zyklon-B


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Audioslave


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Bush


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Candlebox


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Deep Purple


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Everclear


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Foreigner


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Green Day


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Heart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Journey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Korn


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Linkin Park


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

*Modest Mouse*


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Nickel Creek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Offset


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Powersolo


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Queen…one of my mom's favorites.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

R.E.M.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Tesla


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

U2


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Willie Nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xaeclum Nosferatus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yellowcard


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

ZZ Top


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alice In Chains


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Backpackparty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Coldplay


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Duran Duran


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Everclear


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Fall Out Boy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gloria Estefan


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Half Moon Run


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ice House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jesca Hoop


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Kanon Wakeshima


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lana Del Rey


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Morrissey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nirvana


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

The *O*rb


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reo Speedwagon


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

Screeching Weasel


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upsidedown


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

The *V*erve


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

The Who


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Xentrix


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Zero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ana Popovic


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crying River


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Dandy Warhols


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Evanescence


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

Foghat.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Greeley Estates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hades Almighty


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Iron maiden


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Janet Jackson


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kasabian


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Les Negresses Vertes


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Mastadon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Manic street preachers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

No Doubt


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Oingo Boingo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pantera


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Queens of Stone Age


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Richard Marx


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sum 41


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Monkees


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Underworld


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Aphex Twin


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*ooohh yeah*



paris744 said:


> Pantera


Vulgar Display of Power

was my drive in the 1990s... Terminator 2: Judgement Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bleak Track


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bitter Ruin


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Chaosfear


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ektomorf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Facing Backwards


----------



## kimberlyace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headstones!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Impetus Malignum


----------



## kimberlyace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jet Set Satellite


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Katatonia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemon Jelly


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

Mushroomhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachtmahr


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Original Sin


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Periphery


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Ripmen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Santana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Travis


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Van Morrison


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

The Walkmen


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Xtrngr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young, Neil


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Zyklon


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Adderley, Cannonball


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bono


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Camo & Krooked


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Duran Duran


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

En Vogue


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Frankie Vallie & The Four Seasons


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Gwen Stacy


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Harry Chapin


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

INXS


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Journey


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Kamelot


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lennon, John


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Marion Harris


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

New Kids on the Block.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ohio Express


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Pagan Altar


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quarterflash


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

R.E.M.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Turmion Katilot.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Warwick, Dionne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Naidoo


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Young Rascals


----------



## Daisy Mae (Mar 31, 2013)

zz top


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Aero smith


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Bill Doggett


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Creedance clear water revival


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Diamond, Neil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escape


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

Florence and the Machine


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gary Puckett & The Union Gap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incubus


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ian, Janis


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jackie Wilson


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Kalmah


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Little Peggy March


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Motionless In White


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nilsson, Harry


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

Opeth.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peaches & Herb


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quiet Riot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Randy Travis


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

Soundgarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Teenage Bottlerocket


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

U2


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Vanilla Fudge


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

White Zombie


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Xscape


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Young MC


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zappa, Frank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alfredo Mafias


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bubble, Michael :lol


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Chicago


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dilated Peoples


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Elo


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fifth Dimension


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Grimes


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Herman's Hermits


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Interpol.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Job For A Cowboy


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

King Floyd


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Limp Bizkit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mamas and the Papas, The


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nazareth


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Orbison, Roy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Proteen


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quincy Jones


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Receptors.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Simon, Paul


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Tragically Hip


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

undertones


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Vinton, Bobby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wall of Voodoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xzibit


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Youngbloods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac N Black


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Birdy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Corrs


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Doors


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Erot.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

4 Tops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Go-Gos


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Harrison, George


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

INXS


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Janis Joplin


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

Korn


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lindsay, Mark


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Men at work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean Color Scene


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Pitney, Gene


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Queen


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Rivers, Johnny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slipknot


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Temptations


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

U2


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Vince Girauldi Trio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray of a Graveyard


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Yelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zyklon-B


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) American Breed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Betty Blowtorch


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Coasters


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

Danzig


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Grass Roots


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Blame Coco


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

John, Elton


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Marvin Gaye


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nash, Johnny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oasis


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Paradise lost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterflash


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Rafael Anton Irisarri


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

(The) Sex Pistols


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Talking Heads


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Uriah Heep


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Vogues


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

(The) Who!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylonite Ivy


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yardbirds


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

ZZ Top


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bleak Track


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cooke, Sam


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Crystal Method


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Calabrese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Penny


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Franklin, Aretha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgoroth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Humperdinck. Englebert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Blame Coco


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Joy Division


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kisses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lethal Bizzle


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Muddy Waters


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Nightmare.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outsider


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Pet Shop Boys


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Quintessence of Versatility


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Silversun Pickups


----------



## Zygote (Oct 23, 2013)

The Dillinger escape plan


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Utada Hikaru <3


----------



## Yog369 (Oct 26, 2012)

cuppycake said:


> Utada Hikaru <3


Didn't show do a song in kingdom hearts?

Also versaemerge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Stripes


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Yog369 said:


> Didn't show do a song in kingdom hearts?
> 
> Also versaemerge


She did! 

And ummm
Xiah Junsu


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Yanni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zed Silencer


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

Awolnation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Birdy


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Chuck Berry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doro


----------



## eyezarewindowz (Oct 26, 2013)

Evanescence


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girly Freak Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hearts Grow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imelda May


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jam (the)


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Krupa, Gene


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Lacuna Coil


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Matchbox 20


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ohio Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plumb


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Queen.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rosi Golan


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Supertramp.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Transister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Van Morrison.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

ZZ Top


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Aerosmith.


----------



## kristinleighx (Apr 6, 2013)

Billy Idol


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Counting Crows.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Penny


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Eric Clapton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faun


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

George Michael.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoku


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Inner Circle.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keith Pringle


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Living Colour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mantus


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

New Kids On The Block.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onyx


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Procol Harem.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quintana 5000


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Regina Spektor


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Stereophonics


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

the white stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unified Theory


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Vanilla Ice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wall of Voodoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtrunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellowcard


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

ZZ top


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Avicii


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Bachman and turner


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Coldplay


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Donovan


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlast


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Flo Rida


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Gorillaz


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hermans Hermits.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Iron Maiden


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

justice


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Kelly Clarkson =/


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Leatherwolf


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Maroon 5.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nonpoint


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pitbull.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Sarah McLaughlin


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Tool


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

U2


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

velvet revolver


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Warrant.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xyp


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

ZZ Top.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Adele


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Beach boys


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

David Guetta.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Energy, The


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Fugazi


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Huey Lewis and the News.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

INXS


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

oops. I left out G. Too late now, J.

James Blunt.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karen Goldberg


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Metric


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Nirvana


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Otep.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

*****cat dolls lol


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

rage against the machine

like how i just skipped Q? i have the last laugh, sir.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Steve Miller Band


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Three Days Grace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undish


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Vines, The.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Weezer


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

testing, wondering why I'm not seeing the next page. Karenw has posted but can't see past my last post.

I can now, this post enabled me to see Karenw's post. Some sort of forum bug?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Xandria


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yellow Bile.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

ZZ Top


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abc

t-6


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Coldplay


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Duran Duran


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Exodus


----------



## Neph (Nov 25, 2013)

Fleshgod Apocalypse


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hinder


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Idol, Billy


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Jubal's Kin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kings Of Leon


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lee, Brenda


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Metrik


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

N'sync.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Oasis


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

the Pistol Annies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q-tip


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Rolling Stones, The


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Sabbat(I absolutely love their brand of thrash. Martin Walkyier and Andy Sneap paired together sounds orgasmic )


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Taio Cruz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ween


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylitol


----------



## crazyj77 (Nov 30, 2013)

Youngbloodz


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

zz top all i can think of


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Alice Cooper


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Birds of Tokyo


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Crosby Stills & Nash (&Young)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumb Dumbs


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Eric Clapton.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Galactic Cowboys


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

hurts


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Immortal


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

John Mellencamp.


----------



## mind flip (Aug 27, 2012)

Keane


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Linkin Park


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

MC5


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Ned's Atomic Dustbin


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

P!NK


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Latifah


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Rancid


----------



## gerbilperiwinkle (Dec 3, 2013)

Skidrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undish


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Willie Nelson


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Xandria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Zephyrous


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Aerosmith


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blink-182


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Chevelle


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Def Leppard


----------



## searle (Dec 4, 2013)

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guns N' Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hatebreed


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Kamelot


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Louis Armstrong.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Mikael Åkerfeldt


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Nightwish


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Portishead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quint Black


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Robert Palmer


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Staind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thornley


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Legged Sally


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Z U later


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Alkaline Trio


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Carcass


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Device


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Elton John.


----------



## Dani Lou (Dec 11, 2013)

Fat Boy Slim


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Godspeed You Black Emperor!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hall and Oates.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Janet Jackson


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Korn


----------



## janey b (Dec 8, 2013)

Lena Lovich


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Muse


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Nocturnal Breed


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

One Direction. :no


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Pearl Jam


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rocky Burnette


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Sara Bareilles


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

U2


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Van Halen


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Warpaint


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xscape


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yardbirds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoo Puffs


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

A-Ha


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bay City Rollers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coven


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Def Leppard


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Freddie Mercury.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Gomez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halestorm


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Iron Maiden


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

The Killers


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Linkin Park


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Me first and the gimme gimmes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Pantera


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Queen


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rainbow


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Sonic Youth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trivium


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Underworld


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Voxtrot


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Weezer


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yaviah


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

ZZ Top


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Alexisonfire


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Blotted Science


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Cake


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Derek Sherinian


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

The Eagles


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Faith No More


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Green Day


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hoobastank


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Imperanon


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Jethro Tull


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kansas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Linkin Park


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx (Oct 6, 2011)

Metronomy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nelly Furtado


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Opeth


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Quo Vadis


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Raekwon


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Steve Vai


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tool


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ultravox


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Victoria Justice


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Xandria


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

ZZ Top


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

After the Burial


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Boston


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Counter-world Experience


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Hook


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Evan Brewer


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Faith No More


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Guthrie Govan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hüsker Dü


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Imperanon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Love Monsters


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jena Lee


----------



## danj (Jan 3, 2014)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Naglfar


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patrick Hernandez


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Raven


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Sugarcult


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Television


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kiss


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Men At Work


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

jtb3485 said:


> Television


underoath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Weezer


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Xzibit*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yomo


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zack Brown Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Then I Turned Seven...


----------



## Jehutyin1080p (Jan 7, 2014)

Between the Buried and Me.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

The Cranberries


----------



## Jehutyin1080p (Jan 7, 2014)

Damiera.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Ensiferum


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Fredrik Åkesson


----------



## Jehutyin1080p (Jan 7, 2014)

Gong.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jillette Johnson


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Kent


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Long Beach Dub All-Stars


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Monster Magnet


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Nirvana


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

OutKast


----------



## Jehutyin1080p (Jan 7, 2014)

Porcupine Tree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rage Against The Machine


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

The Strokes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tossers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire Weekend


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xystenz


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Yael Naim


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

Zavorash.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Alice In Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue October


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Die Antwoord


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

Eluvium


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gypsy Kings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hel


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Incubus


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Jars of Clay


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Kings of Leon


----------



## Chukopin (Oct 24, 2013)

Late Night Alumni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Melanie C


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Nightwish!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nickelback


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Psapp


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rising Appalachia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sol Seppy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Ton Boa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Used, The


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Visage _(we fade to grey)_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Within Temptation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcursion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoko Ono


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Mentality


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alcoholic Nightmare


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Bush


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

Catch 22


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don McLean


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Empire of the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Finger Head Milk Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Global Dysfunction


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Foo Fighters


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hog Caller


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Him


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiot Flesh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

James Doesn't Exist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Dem Already


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost In Prague


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Mivos Quartet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neon Sunrise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Dying Concept


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Petrol Bomb


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rainbows Are Free


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Southern Whiskey Rebellion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To Kill a Coward


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undiscovered Moons Of Saturn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Versus My Phobia


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

William Anderson.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Rated 6ex6ex6ex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Fried Chickenz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zimmers Hole


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Atrium Carceri.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Big Black. (Punk Band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chemical Disaster


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Eva Cassidy


----------



## bluesalamander (Feb 7, 2014)

Fire + Ice


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

Goldfinger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

His Name Was Yesterday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Scream For Ice Cream


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Jasper TX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kickin Chickins


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Loreena McKennitt


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Ministry


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

No Doubt


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

One Republic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prehistoric Pigs


----------



## bluesalamander (Feb 7, 2014)

Qntal


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Regina Spektor


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Sawtooth Grin


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Zac Brown Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Babies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanity Ruins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Can Breathe In Space


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylonite Ivy


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Yiruma


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zombies


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Artifex Pereo


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cadaver Crush Machine


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Deftones


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Elvis Costello and the Attractions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Days To Burn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Green Day


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Heaven 17


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

I the Mighty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jukin' Bone


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

K.C. and the Sunshine Band


----------



## World Atlas Collapsed (Mar 21, 2014)

Lacrimosa


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Marky-Mark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nephenzy Chaos Order


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Osmonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

P**** Riot


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road Ratt


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Samantha Fox


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Trent Reznor


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vertigo Sun


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Wilhelm Scream


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Xiphiidae


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yazoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoebeast


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Billy Joel


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Crass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirtnapp


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

ELO


----------



## Dicky (Mar 26, 2014)

Florence & The Machine


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Gene Vincent


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hootie & the Blowfish


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

InXS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Join the Dead


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Kylie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lana Del Ray


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Muddy Waters


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

New Order


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Corpse Road


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Purity Ring


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rings of Saturn


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sister Sledge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

TinFoil Fuse


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Tin Machine


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Ulver


----------



## tearsforfears (Feb 28, 2014)

Vampire Weekend


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Wizard


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xhibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Favorite Enemies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zykes Cross


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Alice in Chains


----------



## igor1701 (Apr 3, 2014)

B. B. King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Charlie's Frontier Fun Town


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dave Brubeck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ever Circling Wolves


----------



## nogoodmacaroon (Apr 26, 2014)

Fleet Foxes


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Glassjaw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

His Name Was Yesterday


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ian, Janis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jesus On Extasy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Killers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost In Madness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Parking on the Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On Thorns I Lay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Paper Dragon


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Stylistics


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

tupac


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin X


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Weezer


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

xzibit


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Young Rascals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zayo Bayo Gives Me the Creeps


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

alicia keys!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Dumb Face


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Campbell, Glen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty White Trash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eat A Helicopter


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Four Tops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go Die Scum


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Harrison, George


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Shot the Duck Hunt Dog


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jones, Jack


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Kandinja


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lee, Brenda


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

mandisa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nameless Crime


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

outcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prehistoric Pigs


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

queen latifah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Paper Dragon


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Solange Knowles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tied to Horses


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

ub40


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Velvet Underground


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

Winds of plague


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray of a Graveyard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Kid's on Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Barking Dog Never Bites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Dumb Face


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Chris Brown


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eat Your Brains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forty Drunks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope U Rot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll Eat Your Face


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Jump 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kickin Chickins


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

La Dispute


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Hatter's Den


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Wings to Speak Of


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Of Glaciers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pale Existence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quoth the Raven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock Bottom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shallow Water Grave


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untapped Fury


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vultures Reign


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yearwood, Trisha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac Mindwarp and the Love Reaction


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anka, Paul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Charlie's Frontier Fun Town


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

Danse Macabre


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Everly Brothers


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gary Lewis and The Playboys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Ate Your Math Teacher


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

Joy Division


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Kina Grannis.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lightfoot, Gordon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nicks, Stevie


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

Ozric Tentacles


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Risen From Ashes


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

T. Rex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unreal Overflows


----------



## Less Anxious (May 29, 2014)

Vitalic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme Obsession


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday I Had Roadkill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen Venom


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Art Blakey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Coffin Hunters


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Coldplay


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Daft Punk


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Elton John


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fats Domino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grey Skies Fallen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hog Mountin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insane Consanguineous Farmer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Flesh and the ******* Zombies


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Kiss


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noisy Mad Beavers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phobic Pleasure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Radio Active Cats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take the Trash Out


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

U-2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Makes a Time Bomb Tic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-box Murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday I Had Roadkill


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Squarepusher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^It was suppose to be a band starting with Z. :kma

Alice Against the Wonderland


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Blink-182


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Django Reinhardt


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Echo and the Bunnymen


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Collegeformy (Oct 10, 2013)

Incubus


----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)

Hoopastank


----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)

John Michael Montgomery


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lionel Hampton


----------



## MusicalRose21 (Feb 15, 2014)

Mariah Carey


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Nine inch nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Man of the Desert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Outcry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

S*** for Brains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take the Trash Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upon Shattered Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vizulize This


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wishyouweredead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcentric Noizz


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Your favorite martian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zymotic Disease


----------



## Somemetalhead (Aug 1, 2014)

Aborted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Dumb Face


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cornered By Zombies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Earth Wind And Fire


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Finch


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heavy Drinkers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incredible Hog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joyless Jokers


----------



## irandom97 (Jan 28, 2012)

La dispute


----------



## Joanna96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Muse <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Wings To Speak Of


----------



## Joanna96 (Jul 28, 2014)

One Direction :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Picket Fence Smile


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Republica


----------



## AnxAsh (Jun 22, 2014)

Stars In Stereo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take a Spin Down Rainbow Road


----------



## AnxAsh (Jun 22, 2014)

U2


----------



## traffick (Aug 6, 2014)

Velvet Underground


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wasting time and hating it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenomorphic Contamination


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yazoo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zebra Watch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice Through the Windshield Glass


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Building Rome


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cilla Black


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

erm D12 haha


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Edvard Grieg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Question Marks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hair of the Dog


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Icing on the cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kickstart Kitty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lazy crazy days of summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Malicious Secrets


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never say never


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

Oasis


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Patsy Cline


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Queensryche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slave To Misery


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Utsimi, Yoshihiro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welldone Dumboyz


----------



## AnxAsh (Jun 22, 2014)

Xero Sum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ze Monsta


----------



## AnxAsh (Jun 22, 2014)

Art Of Dying


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Beating Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Claps For Caroline


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Diamond wallflowers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earn Your Scars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Global Dysfunction


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incubus Succubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Will Drown


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

King's X


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mudvayne


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nonpoint


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Of mice and men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Mary Dies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Risk Un Logic


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Technasia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vandross, Luther


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Wolf + Lamb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xathrites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Fried Chickenz


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Aerosmith


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bun B


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corn Muffins


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Duran Duran.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Flume & Chet Faker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going Home In A Bodybag :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Are Droid


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

John Lennon..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kids Will Be Skeletons


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Noah and the whale


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Oasis


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Psychedelic Furs


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

The *R*aveonettes


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

the _S_mashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take A Spin Down Rainbow Road


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Ultravox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violet Insanity :eyes


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wilson Phillips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XbadsystemX


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Cold Dead Body :dead


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Chicago


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

(The) Damned


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

ELO


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fractured Insanity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gasoline Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holding Steady the Heartbeat of Hell


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniels Overdrive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Key to Nowhere


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lisa Lisa and the Cult Jam


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mötley Crüe


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

No Show No go


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

OMD


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

P.O.D.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter the Villain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sevendust


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Tom Odell


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Underground Kings (UGK)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacant Planet


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Walk Off The Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XTerminate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Favorite Enemies


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

All saints.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Acid Trip


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Carole King


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don Ho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eatmewhileimhot


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Frampton , Peter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goddamn Zombie


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Houston , Witney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Ate Your Math Teacher :kma


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

John Denver


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Kensington


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Leonard Cohen


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

moby


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

niki and the dove


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ol' Time Moonshine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Petersen, Paul


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quo ( Status) Francis Rositerre , and Rick Parfit...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shaolin Death Squad


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

T ' pau


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Unwed Sailor


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

The Verve


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

William Fitzsimmons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Box Murder


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yonderboi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Abba


----------



## GamermanRPGKing (Oct 28, 2014)

Bob Marely


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chasing the Coroner


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Dusty Springfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemies Never Die


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Franz Ferdinand


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Gordon Lightfoot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Killed a Leprechaun at the Carnival :clap


----------



## GamermanRPGKing (Oct 28, 2014)

Jay z


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Mathis ( Johnny)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Sin Evades His Gaze


----------



## GamermanRPGKing (Oct 28, 2014)

Otis Redding


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Peter Gabriel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Bigfoot


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Supertramp.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toe Tag :dead


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

U2


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Velvet underground


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Walker, Scott


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XIV Dark Centuries


----------



## GamermanRPGKing (Oct 28, 2014)

Yardbirds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zat u santa claus>?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

All time low!


----------



## GamermanRPGKing (Oct 28, 2014)

CHUMBAWUMBA!
(legitimate band, look em up)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dire Straits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earn Your Scars


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Frank Zappa


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Goldfrapp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

His Irate Life :mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ini Kamoze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackal-Headed Guard of the Dead


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Korn


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lionel Hampton


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Micheal Jackson. ( yee hee, OW... *** impromptu Moonwalk****)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Parking on the Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Man of the Desert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prehistoric Pigs


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Peter Gabriel


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Radio Active Cats


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Sade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ten Yard Fight


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Unwritten Law


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welldone Dumboyz


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Vampire Weekend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Was suppose to be letter X. 

Your Kid's On Fire :eek


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Zedd


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Great Big World


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Bee Gees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corn Muffins


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Dwntwn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edge of Sanity :eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gnaw Their Tongues


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Halestorm


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Icicle Works


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Joel, Billy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kids Will Be Skeletons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

L.T.D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Mother Is Not A B****


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nada Surf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On a Pale Horse


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pantera


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Queen


----------



## Lonel016 (Sep 11, 2014)

Raul Seixas


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Soul Asylum


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Troye Sivan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Babies


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vapors (The)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenobiotic


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yazoo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero 7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aliens Ate My Setlist :eek


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Byrds (The)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chopstick Suicide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

D12


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Eagles ( The )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Final Shower


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hong Kong Blonde


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Isley Bros (The)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaheim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kooz Killz Applemooz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

La Bouche


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Madness


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Netsky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orphan Playground Sniper


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Pure Prarie League


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietflower


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raydio


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Supertramp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ten Masked Men


----------



## The Superfluous Man (Oct 26, 2014)

Ursula


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vamps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Makes a Time Bomb Tic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yonderboi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zymotic Disease


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ace


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Carol King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Defeat Lies Ahead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falco


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Greenday


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hadouken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Killed A Leprechaun At The Carnival :evil


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Joe Jackson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K Camp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loser's Lair


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

Maroon 5


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nine Lives


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Picket Fence Smile


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Queen Latifah.


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

Radiohead


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sonic Youth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thunder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until We Are Ghosts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

V.I.C


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Weird Al


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

XTC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Fried Chickenz


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Zebra


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Alphaville


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baccara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chasing the Coroner


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dead or Alive


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

East 17


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Fever ray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gandhi's Gunn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Halfnoise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Shot the Duck Hunt Dog


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jamiroquai


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kool & the gang


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lawson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican Dolls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nakanomori Band


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

P.O.D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter the Villain


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Radiohead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Saga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tracy Ate a Bug :eek


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

UB40


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watermat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XdoomedX


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Yaz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zhu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back Again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Craterface


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Destiny's Child


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Elan


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Germ Bomb


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hard-Fi


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Inner City


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Jake Bugg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knights of Insanity :eyes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lindisfarne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Magnum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nuclear Rabbit


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Orange Juice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pantera


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Q

Disco band in the 70s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rusting Sun


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Saosin


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Tragically Hip


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U2


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vagabond


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wanz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenofobia X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Own Mother's Cooking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zomber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

As I Suffer Silently


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B-Stinged Butterfly


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Chevelle


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Decadence


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

evanescence


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Franz Ferdinand


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Garth Brooks


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Hoobastank


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jonathan Davis and the Simply ****ing Amazings


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Light Goes Dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Melissa Manchester


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

NSync


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Man Army and the Undead Quartet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paramore


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Robert Miles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quincy Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taking Back Sunday


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Soho


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upon a Burning Body

Not reverse order people :duck


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wire Werewolves


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YoungMC


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zhu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abel Killed Cain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Badlands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clouds Taste Satanic :evil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darude


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Englebert Humperdinck


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Feed Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Great White Shark Fight


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Hozier


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Illogic


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jacobs Ladder


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Korn


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad at Gravity :wife


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

No Doubt


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Nagelfar


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

OutKast


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Poi Dog Pondering


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Queen


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Richard Marx


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Stereophonics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tenspeed Warlock


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vlad in Tears


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Wrabbit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeno Head


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

YC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Cookbook


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ABC


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Canibus


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Derek & the Dominos


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Eros Ramazzotti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling In Reverse


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gary Moore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heavenly Beat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iced Earth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jonas, Nick :rofl

I think he's become the male version of Miley Cyrus.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kem


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lewis, Huey


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Morissette, Alanis.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nassau Chainsaw


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Of Monsters And Men


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Pharell Williams


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

QuarterFlash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rat Faced B******


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tritt, Travis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Blackened Skies :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veins of Ice


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Watershed


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Webbie.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XTC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah What the Captain Said


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Z Z Top


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Atlantic Starr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Backdrop to a Horror Movie


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Crowded House


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Daft Punk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Enya


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gin on the Rocks :drunk


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Hozier


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ill Wind


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

James


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killed


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Lacuna Coil


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mark Ronson


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

New order


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paracoccidioidomicosisproctitissarcomucosis


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Queen


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Roger Whittaker


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Saint Vitus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Their Dogs Were Astronauts


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

U-kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vintage Vendetta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xbrainiax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo Pizza Jump


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Zombie Cookbook


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Apollo 440


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Ben Schoeman (he's a South African concert pianist)


----------



## Angy (Jan 28, 2015)

Cazzette


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

(The) Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty White Trash


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Evanescence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Franklin, Aretha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hungry Head Hunters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incubus Succubus


----------



## timothy (Nov 25, 2010)

Jurassic 5


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Kyuss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Like Moths To Flames


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nuns with Guns


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Mary Dies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quantum Jump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rich Kids on LSD


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Selena Gomez


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tantric


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unconventional Thought Process


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Various


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wrench in the Works


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Luv


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zug Izland


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueprint Human Being


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

D4L


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Exodus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five Foot Thick


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Gwar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hard-Fi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Infinity Minus One


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Jamiroquai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krystal Tears


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*L*

Luna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

M83


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ninth Moon Black


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Owl City


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pantera


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Q Lazzarus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raekwon


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toxxic Toyz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U96


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voices from the Fuselage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With Daggers Drawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XTC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Nightmare Awaits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoux


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ABBA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buck Satan and the 666 Shooters :evil


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Danzig


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Everlife


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Weather for an Airstrike


----------



## isolatedforest (Feb 15, 2015)

Helloween


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

India.Arie


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Job For a Cowboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Like Drone Razors Through Flesh Sphere


----------



## isolatedforest (Feb 15, 2015)

Montrose


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nero
​


----------



## isolatedforest (Feb 15, 2015)

Opium Den


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Phoenix


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Quiet Riot


----------



## isolatedforest (Feb 15, 2015)

Radiohead


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Slash


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Trivium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utter Hell


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With Eyes Sewn Shut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xplicit Noïze


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zero 7


----------



## cameleonhair (Jun 26, 2014)

Aranda


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Backstreet Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cursed from Birth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Slaggleberry


----------



## CavedWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

Clawfinger


----------



## Mart84 (Feb 20, 2015)

Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fishing with Guns


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Green Day


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hall & Oates


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Iggy Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey on a Sinking Ship


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killers


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

LaTlaTeh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Murder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Sin Evades His Gaze


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Postmortem Panty Raiders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of the Elves Land


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

R.E.M


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sarah McLachlan


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Tiger Army


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanity 6


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Dies In Siberian Slush


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday I Had Roadkill


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

As Friends Rust


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baatin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Curse You Red Baron


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dadon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Endless Bummer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fade


----------



## magicmusic7 (Jan 25, 2015)

Green Day


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hannah Montana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In This Shallow Grave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joking With Fire


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

KSM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Limestone Whale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Macha


----------



## aloneinmythoughts (Feb 9, 2015)

Nine inch nails


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Orson.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Purple Rhinestone Eagle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quasi
.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road Ratt


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah McLachlan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tchaikovsky


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Ultravox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Victim of Reality


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

War


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XTerminate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Only Die Alot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Attack of the Mad Axeman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Market Body Parts


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cars


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Dying Fetus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Exiled on Earth


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Human Brain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Haim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Love Your Mom's Cooking


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Journey


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Koda


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Le Youth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Severed Pieces


----------



## Drusiya (Feb 21, 2015)

Nitzer Ebb


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Pat McGee Band


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quintap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rest In Pieces


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

S Club 7


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

Tool


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Van Halen


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xerosun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeasayer


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zero 7


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Skies Bring Tears


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

CandleBox


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Diana Ross


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Eddie Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fury of 1000 Suns


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Genesis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hardwell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In This Shallow Grave


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane Wiedlin


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Karen Carpenter


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

Love Like Blood


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Mike + The Mechanics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Assembly Required


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quilter's Bane


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Rascal Flatts


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

Sigur Ros


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Texas Drag Queen Massacre, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

U2


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With Eyes Sewn Shut


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Prince Harming


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

ZZ Top


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

Ataraxie


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Brian McKnight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cement Pig


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Deftones


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Edie Brickell


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

Fad Gadget


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Goldfrapp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heaven Dies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iced Earth


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jesse J..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss It Goodbye


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Lemon Jelly. ( look it up if you dont believe me )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I believe you, I find a lot of off the wall band names to post. 

My Severed Pieces


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

nine inch nails


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

Of Monsters and Men


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet In The Cave


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Robert Glasper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Still Breathing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ten Years After


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Ultravox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violet Tears


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Witney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XbadsystemX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Eyes My Dreams :mushy


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

Zonaria


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Bon Jovi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Desert Beneath the Pavement


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Elisa Fiorillo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feed Her to the Sharks


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

Gackt


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Heaven 17


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iglesias, Enrique


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

John Denver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kids Will Be Skeletons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let Me Dream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Maroon 5


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Orff, Carl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Psycho Injected


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quarterfly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rosemary's Billygoat


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

Tesla


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unknown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vermillion Lies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Ate the Search Party


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Clan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young and In the Way


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

Zedd


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adams, Bryan


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

Bob Daisley.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Castrated Senile B*stards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Buddha Rising


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Educated Scum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feed Her to the Sharks


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hacksaw Surgery


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Icehouse


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Key to Nowhere


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Left Among the Living


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Macabre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natural Born Stonehead


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

OMD - Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pavement


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand Dream


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Rascal Flatts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Santa Hates You :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tattooed Love Boys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ultravox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veins Iced Over


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wecamewithbrokenteeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Mas Project


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yazoo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Z Z Top


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Amy Lee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bearded A**holes


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Colin Firth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dad's Porno Mag


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feed Her to the Sharks


----------



## Shybug (Apr 16, 2015)

Gorillaz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hozier


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

inteligiengl


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jay-Z


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kevorkian's Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Left Spine Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man the Machetes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

New Order


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd Logic


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Paul Revere & The Raiders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen City Crew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rat Faced B*stard


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Secret Garden


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tennille, Toni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untapped Fury :wife


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Venom


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Who, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenophilya


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ZeeZee top


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Agoraphobic Nosebleed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Be My Enemy


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Cephalic Carnage


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Daniel Powter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earn Your Scars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ferguson, Stacy (F E R G I E)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Goldfrapp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hatefilled Hangmen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Breathe the Sun


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane Wiedlin


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Krupa, Gene


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

London Grammar


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Matchbox 20


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark (OMD)


----------



## LoneWolf96 (Oct 14, 2014)

Prince


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quincy Jones


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Rascal Flatts


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Spinners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tasty Smokers :cig


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

U2


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

Van Halen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xatarnite


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yardbirds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Girlfriend :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Very Old Ghost Behind the Farm


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Bauhaus


----------



## omniamis (Apr 17, 2015)

CocoRosie


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Duke Ellington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earth Burnt Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fear the Setting Sun


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

George Harrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Handful of Hate


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Indigo Girls


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Dem Already


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Lou Reed


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Milt Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Next In Line


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Ol' Dirty *******


edit: poor Ol' Dirty Ba-stard has his name censored


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^That's sucks, I'm an old dirty bas-tard myself. 

Pain of a Broken Smile


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Queen


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

R.E.M.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sam The Sham & The Pharoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taste of Insanity :eyes


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

U2


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Vladimir Horowitz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Shot the Sheriff


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

X Japan


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

(The) Young Rascals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Znowhite


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Archie Bell & The Drells


----------



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

Blood Stain Child


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Charlie Parker


----------



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

Decapitated


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ellington, Duke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feeble Minded


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Grimes


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Harold Melvin & The Bluenotes


----------



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

Ingested


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Journey


----------



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

Kalmah


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

Mallory Knox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natural Born Stonehead


----------



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

Oblivionized


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

Papa Roach


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Q-Tip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rather Be Dead :dead


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Shearwater


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

Tenacious D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead Viking Mafia :eek


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Vision of Disorder


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

We Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-box Murder


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Youngbloods


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Zimmer, Hans


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Anne-Sophie Mutter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Before I Had Wings


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Coldplay


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Deftones


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Fear Factory


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Haydn, Joseph


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Impaled B*tch


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jennifer Lopèz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill My Doll


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Liszt, Franz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mahogany Head Grenade


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Neon Indian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oklahoma Swamp Monster


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Phil Collins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Bigfoot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Recently Vacated Graves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sad and Insane


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

T'Pau


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Undying Lust For Cadaverous Molestation


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Viet Cong


----------



## lonzy (Jun 26, 2015)

Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeno Head


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young, Neil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zion Reign


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Alyssa Reid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Chicago


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Darkest Tears from My Heart :cry


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Eminem


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

Hellyeah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Killed a Leprechaun at the Carnival


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

Joy Division


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

K$sha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Grain in the Hourglass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Melted Space


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Nick Cave


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace Love and Pitbulls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quell the Skies


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Rascal Flatts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Slayer


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tina Turner


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

U2


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X It Never Happened X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Only Die Alot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebulon Kosted


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Audiovent


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Bjork


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Camron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damned By the Pope >


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Elliott Smith


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

Foo Fighters


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot SUmmer Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Sea Monsters


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kissing the Gravestone :kiss:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lunatics Without Skateboards Inc.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Muse


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Norther


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oklahoma Swamp Monster :hide


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paramore


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reverse Grip


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

She wants revenge


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

Thergothon


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Uffie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

verve, the


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Westlife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Yasmine meddour


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZTop


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Akon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beer Bear


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Coldplay


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

David Bowie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eric Clapton


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Finch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl Scout Hand Grenade


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ink Spots


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jamiroquai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kids Will Be Skeletons


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Muse


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Of Mice & Men


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Paramore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skip the Foreplay


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Toward the end of time


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Ulver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampires On Tomato Juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wallflowers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

inXs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

YC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Ward


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arctic Monkeys


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Benatar, Pat


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

Cruisr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eat Your Brains


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Genesis


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Indochine


----------



## The Decline (Aug 11, 2015)

Jamiroquai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kickstart Kitty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Linkin Park


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Mouse on the keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nasty Bulletz


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Oasis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand Dream


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Ride


----------



## Akita (Aug 16, 2015)

Sleeping At Last.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taste Bitter Ashes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead Creep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veins Iced Over


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Wednesday 13


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xatarnite


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

Yuridia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombified Preachers of Gore


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Artic Monkeys


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

Between the Buried and Me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Calmed By the Tides of Rain


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

D'espairsRay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eighteen Wheels Burning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Famous Last Words


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gods children


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hatefilled Hangmen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Sea Monsters :hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Will Drown :cry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kings Of Leon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Len


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Make Me A Donut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nailgun Massacre


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Otep


----------



## D4567 (May 16, 2015)

Pendulum.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand Dream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shoot The Girl First


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead Creep


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

Von Hertzen Brothers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

White, Barry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Of A Graveyard


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ze Monsta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

Blush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cage the Elephant


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Deadmau5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eluveitie


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Floppy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glukoza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Head In A Jar


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just For The Hell Of It


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kansas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lene Marlin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Manchester, Melissa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Assembly Required


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Orange Range


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Per Gessle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Outcry


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

REO Speedwagon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shakespear's Sister


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

T e l e p a t h


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Verbal Razors


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Weezer


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

X Japan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Own Mother's Cooking


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Zombie Ghost Train


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Alice in chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Be Good Tanyas, The


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Chapterhouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Digital Daggers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fit For Rivals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gangstagrass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hailey Wojcik


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

Iron Maiden?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jenny Hval


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Kmfdm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lindi Wiggins


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Moran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noctura


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Oxymoron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pain


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Robert Palmer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shania Twain


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Voivod.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Winwood, Steve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-box Murder


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Cookbook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asteroids Galaxy Tour, The


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Blitzkid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caravan Palace


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dead Or Alive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Exilia


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Four80East


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gomez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hannah Fury


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

In the Nursery


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

James


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karolina Kozak


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lostprophets


----------



## Shadowboy (Jun 12, 2013)

Midnight Resistance


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Noah and the Whale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ominous Sky


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Paloma Faith


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quit the Faith


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Ron Pope


----------



## Shadowboy (Jun 12, 2013)

Syrian (Italian synthpop band)


----------



## skyless (Sep 26, 2015)

Senses Fail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taxicab Dismemberment


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

UGK


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vengeance From The Sky


----------



## Shadowboy (Jun 12, 2013)

Warm Soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XIV Dark Centuries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Shapeless Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie God Splatter Feast


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Amnesty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bat Country


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Chvrches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Drake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlast


----------



## areyousatisfied (Oct 12, 2015)

Fall Out Boy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gorilla Zoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hillbilly Moon Explosion, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Shot the Duck Hunt Dog :um


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

J is for Joy Division


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill the Wh*re


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Linkin Park


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Midnight Juggernauts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nailed Shut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On Wings Of Wax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Lovesicle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet In The Cave


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Ra Ra Riot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terry Jacks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vandross, Luther


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Who, the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday I Had Roadkill


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

zenith


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adam Ant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barred In 50 States


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Candy A*s


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earn Your Scars


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Faith No More


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

George Gershwin


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Happy Mondays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ink Stained Promises


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Joan Jett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill My Bleeding Smile


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Lush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mudcrutch


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

New Order


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One-Eyed Doll


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Papa Roach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietdrive


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sacked Out Sherry


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tesla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under A Dead Sky


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Van Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weekend Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XTC


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

The Yardbirds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina & the Skeletones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Axe Murderers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Acid Trip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cady Groves


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elastica


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Garbage.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indica


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

The Jesus and Mary Chain.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Kanye West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lady & Bird


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Meat Beat Manifesto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Order


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Great choice!

O.M.D.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Porcupine Tree


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Queen


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Reo Speedwagon


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## ModernDayRonin (Oct 20, 2015)

Tiesto


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Ub 40


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Van Cliburn


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Wire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme Obsession


----------



## ModernDayRonin (Oct 20, 2015)

Yxvng


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Zac Brown Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At Dawn They Sleep


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Barenaked Ladies


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Colbie Cailat


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Erasure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feed Her To The Sharks


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Guru Josh


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Haim


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iglesias, Enrique


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Will Drown


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Green Men


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Metallica


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Opeth


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Pet Shop Boys


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Queen


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

R.E.M.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Tears for Fears


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

U2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vandross, Luther


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Ate The Search Party


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

X Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Only Die Alot


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ZZ Topp


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Anathema


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

B-Stinged Butterfly


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*The Cure*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dollyrots, The


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Evanescence


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Five for Fighting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Giddy Up Gangsta


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Haddaway


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Indigo Girls


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Jacques Brel


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Lemon Jelly ( look it up if ya dont believe me )


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Lemon Jelly ( look it up if ya dont believe me )


 Meat Beat Manifesto. Also look this one up! They're good!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Osborne, Jeffrey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peppermint Creeps


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quo Status. ....( Lol)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road Ratt


----------



## ModernDayRonin (Oct 20, 2015)

Shabazz Palaces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take A Spin Down Rainbow Road


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Uenala, Kurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veins Iced Over


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Are Battle Robots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XisForEyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Fried Chickenz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zimmers Hole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Adele


----------



## Quickdraw (Nov 20, 2015)

Bob Marley


----------



## LeCoffee (Aug 15, 2015)

CCR.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Delayed Action Bomb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Etched In Red


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fear Falls Burning


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Gloria Estefan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harvey Danger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In League With Satan >


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey On A Sinking Ship


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kevlar Skin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Less Than Human


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miranda Sex Garden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neurotic Machinery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On Wings Of Wax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pac-Man Ate My Donut :um


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Quicksand


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ronstadt, Linda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sad And Insane :eyes


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

I confess I haven't heard about many of these bands.musicians.

Tarja Turunen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^That's ok. I post off the wall bands that nobody has heard of. 

Under Falling Leaves


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

^ Ok  

Van Helen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Werewolf War Moon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

inXs
@Strange Infatuation We kinda bend the rules a wee bit for the letter X.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday I Had Roadkill


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Above This Burning Sky


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

B-52s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carnival Of Thieves


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Endless Emptiness


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Guns n Roses


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hill, Faith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Dies Today


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Joan Jett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kids Will Be Skeletons


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lemmy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metric


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nash, Graham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overtake A Snail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Placebo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Q, Stecey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road Ratt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Smash Mouth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toni Tennille


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vatican Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## FairyAngel92 (May 10, 2012)

Wale


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xhibit


----------



## FairyAngel92 (May 10, 2012)

Young Thug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie God Splatter Feast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aprilz Fool


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baauer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Canyon Creep


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Davis, Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earthbound Machine


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 27, 2015)

Francoise Hardy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Galantis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Handful Of Dust


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Imbruglia, Natalie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jesters Moon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kenny Chesney


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Lake of tears


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Madball


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

No doubt


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

One Republic.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Psapp


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quasi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Run DMC


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Safire


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Temple of the Dog.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead Creep


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vandross, Luther


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Ate the Search Party


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Xcerts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Third Eye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Ward


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Brian Wilson


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Cat Stevens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disturbed


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Echo and The Bunnymen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faxed Head


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Grace Slick


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Haim


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Iron Maiden


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

John Lennon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K.I.G


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Maroon 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pain of a Broken Smile


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Queens of the stone age


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sanity Assassin


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Tea Party


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unread Lips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vermillion Lies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterplanet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

The Yardbirds


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abra Moore


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Bass Communion


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Cat Stevens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dad's Porno Mag


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

East 17


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gallows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hands Like Glass


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Jethro Tull


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listener


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Modest Mouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natural Born Stonehead


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Opeth


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

Portishead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietflower


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ratt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunshine and Lollipops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toni Basil


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Urge Overkill


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Verve


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Wilco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Takes the Square


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors :eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Allen, Lily


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bow Wow Wow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chesney, Kenny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dad's Porno Mag


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Evanescence


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Frank Zappa


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Gazpacho


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

Hozier


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jugtown Pirates


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Korn


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Lunatic Soul


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Melissa Etheridge


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

New Order


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Our Lady Peace


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

The Pineapple Thief


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rattlesnake Remedy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Touch the Spider


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

UB40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veins Iced Over


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking Across Jupiter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

inXs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your God Is Dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ziggy Marley


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ABC


----------



## youbutnot (Jun 30, 2015)

Babyshambles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

C Average


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gangstagrass


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Human League


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity Alert :eyes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jack White


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kula Shaker


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lewis, Ramsey


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

metallica


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

Nagelfar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Off Kilter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pantera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Dusk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rippingtons - my favorite group


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Skrillex


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tritt, Travis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead Viking Mafia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vangelis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Williams, John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Your Demise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Adele


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Beck (yes!)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disturbed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

E, Sheila


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gin Wigmore


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Hayden.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

IceHouse


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Jandek.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill All The Sexy People


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Labelle


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Mort Garson.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neimo


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Os Mutantes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pebbles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Obscene


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Relient K


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Sun City Girls.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

TGT


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vangelis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wanz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero 7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Very Old Ghost Behind The Farm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Battles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cannibal Grandpa


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Death in June.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elis


----------



## Yuuko (Jun 7, 2015)

FTIsland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gangstagrass


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Haim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Wish We Were Robots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

JaR


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kate Nash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Love Unlimited Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight Oil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noisettes


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Om


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poets & Pornstars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queensryche


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

RED


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Smythe, Patti


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Tool


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Ulaan Passerine.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wallflowers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xplicit Noize


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Ward


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adams, Bryan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonfire Madigan


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Case & Point


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Digital Daggers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Evanescence


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Filter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Galantis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harvey Danger


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Immortal Technique


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jones, George


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kami Lyle


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Marilyn Manson


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pink


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Queen Latifah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Reba


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Smokey Robinson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Travis, Randy


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

Unearth


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whale


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

A Fire Inside


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

B.B. King


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Caravan Palace


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

D4L


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything But the Girl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gin Wigmore


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

Horse the band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inspect Her Gadget


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jackyl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kimbra


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Loon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

megadeth


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Of Monsters and Men


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Platnum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand Devil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Raitt, Bonnie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

S Club 7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Those Darlins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Urban, Keith


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Town


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young, Neil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Ward


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

A-Teens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Coven


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Danzig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Euzen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Frampton, Peter


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hungry Lucy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Imbruglia, Natalie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jagged Edge


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KoRn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lesbian Bed Death


----------



## RueTheKnight (Mar 12, 2015)

My Chemical Romance


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Nirvana
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omnia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quake the Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rancid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sugar Ray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Waits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U96


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Cacoon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Weezer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xhibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yak Riders


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zhu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Radio with Guts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackwater James


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Chemical Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Die Antwoord


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foxy Shazam


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

Grimes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holly McNarland


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

Interpol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jackson, Michael


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kaki King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

LYNX


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

P Diddy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Bigfoot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Radiohead


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Sonny & Cher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Waits


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

U2


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velvet revolver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Weezer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X Ambassadors


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

yardbirds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Kelvin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Afroman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bel Biv DeVoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crosswired


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Digital Daggers


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Emerson Lake and Palmer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fallulah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gallows


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hall & Oates


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

incubus


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Judas Priest


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lissie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Musiq


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Nurse With Wound.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omnia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

p. diddy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand Dream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

redding, otis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sneaker Pimps, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tank


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

U2.

Not very creative, I know.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Viper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xplore Yesterday


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Atomship


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Blaze Foley.

Check him out folks, one of my dearest artists.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Carl thomas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dance Now B*tch


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Elvis!

Not creative, but the king is the king!


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Fila Brazilia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gorilla Zoe


----------



## SairaAhmed (Apr 30, 2016)

Hozier


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iggy Pop


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Johnny Gill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kami Lyle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Loon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Melba Moore


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Nick Drake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oleander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Psapp


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road Ratt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sting


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tyrese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

UB40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veruca Salt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

whitestripes, the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yanni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors :evil


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Avant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beating Dead Meat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Specks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dean Martin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

frank sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gangstagrass


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Halestorm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Love Monsters :mushy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jalapeno monsters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kimya Dawson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Le Youth


----------



## modernwarrior (Apr 15, 2013)

Motorhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Odyssey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

prodigy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen B*tch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ruffendz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strata


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

The Troggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat


----------



## modernwarrior (Apr 15, 2013)

Voivod


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wheatus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XTC


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Cookbook


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Aaliyah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Burt Bacharach


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Caribou


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

drake uke


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Eve


----------



## notjohnsmith (Feb 7, 2016)

Frente


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

George Michael


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

House Of Pain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iced Earth


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

joe


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Kyary Pamyu Pamyu


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mobb Deep


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No Doubt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

O-Town


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Placido Domingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen City Crew


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rednex


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Saving Abel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thompson Twins


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Utada Hikaru


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vengeance Rising


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Whitney Houston


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xanadu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Favorite Enemies


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Zendaya


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

A-ha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonfire Madigan


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Crazy Humping Hillbillys


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Dev


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything But the Girl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hundred Waters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iglesias, Enrique


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaheim


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KoRn


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Michiru Yamane


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

next


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omnia


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Papa roach


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Suede


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

Three Days Grace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Vladimir Sterzer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Williams, Vanessa L.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zappa, Frank


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Ariana Grande


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Busta Rhymes


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Digital Daggers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

echo of sound


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiona Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Natured, The


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hoobastank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Incubus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jones, George


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Kooks, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lee, Brenda


----------



## MillaAlexia (May 23, 2016)

Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Order


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Otep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poets of the Fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quell the Skies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ruff endz


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Simple Minds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tat


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veruca Salt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Winton Marsalis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X Ambassadors


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yanni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors :yay


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

avant


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bjork


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Caribou


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Sara


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

earshot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flowing Tears :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greens Keepers


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hootie & The Blowfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Blame Coco


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Janis Joplin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lords Of Acid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

McCartney, Paul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Maines


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oates, John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paula Cole


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queensryche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rising Appalachia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Smashmouth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tantric


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Underoath


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Van Morrison


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

W.A.S.P


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Xosar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Favorite Martian


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero 7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AC/DC


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B2K


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crosswired


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donna Lewis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

East 17


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Godsmack


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

HInder


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Incubus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jaheim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kula Shaker


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Leihoku


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

Morbid Angel


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nate dogg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orenda Fink


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterflash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Reba McIntyre


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Saga


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

The Troggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ninja


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Wolfmother


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xentria


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amanda Palmer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blake Shelton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cruxshadows


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Davis, Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Euzen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fireflight


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Glen Campbell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hole


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Indio


----------



## RockNroses (Aug 5, 2015)

James Bay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korpiklaani


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lissie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mark morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noctura


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oates, John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Psapp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Bigfoot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rising Appalachia


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Santana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tag Team


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vice Grip Throttle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wallflowers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young, Neil


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

The Zombies


----------



## Rainyfall (May 17, 2016)

Awolnation


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Braxton, Toni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cave Singers, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

david, craig


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easton, Sheena


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fernandez, Vicente


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Groban, Josh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heather Nova


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incubus


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Jamiroquai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kim Carnes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lissie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Men at Work


----------



## daisyjimin (Jul 16, 2016)

nova amor


----------



## daisyjimin (Jul 16, 2016)

novo amor*


----------



## Digestive (Jul 15, 2016)

Outkast


----------



## Digestive (Jul 15, 2016)

Primus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand Devil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staind


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

The Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Verve, The


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Cat


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Yonder Mountain String Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Ward


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Aerosmith


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Crosses


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

D12


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Endless Blue


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Faith No More


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gangstagrass


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Halestorm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Blame Coco


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

James, Rick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kaki King


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lisa "Left Eye" Lopez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Madder Mortem


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

No Doubt


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Orgy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Psapp


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rednex


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tori Amos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

UB40


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Voicians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterplanet


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Xero


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Yoko Shimomura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Ward


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Allman Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bif Naked


----------



## Fella (Aug 6, 2016)

celine dion


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Davis, Clive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravity Kills


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Breathe the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackyl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin Eubanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lissie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mary J. Blige


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

O'Jays, the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paula Cole


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Roxette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shannon and the Clams


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Tina Turner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfinished Thought


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wheatus


----------



## Sonic Death Monkey (Aug 11, 2016)

Xibalba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Favorite Martian


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Annie Lennox


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Bon Jovi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Clarkson, Kelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil Doll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enigma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Groban, Josh


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hollies, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isaac Hayes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Knight, Gladys


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Madcon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nelson, Rick


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

one twelve (112)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Puddle of Mudd


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

QuietDrive


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Red


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salt-N-Pepa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

T.I.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Ultravox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacant Coffin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Waylon Jennings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XTC


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yearwood, Trisha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zee Docta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adams, Bryan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Be Good Tanyas, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ca$h Out


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Disturbed


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

Enigma


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

Foster The People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gangstagrass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope Waits


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Infernum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kobra and the Lotus


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Lifehouse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Melissa Manchester


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

O'Connor, Sinead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pierces, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand Devil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ratt


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Stone Sour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vangelis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Orchid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zakk Wylde


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Anti-Flag


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bing crosby


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Cure


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Die Krupps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emmy the Great


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Firefly soundtrack...?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Grateful Dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hill, Faith


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janis Joplin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kyjuan from the st. Lunatics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lissie


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Marilyn Manson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Neptunes


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ozzy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

placido domingo


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Queen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red cafe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sarah Donner


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Tinashe


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

U2


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Vines, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yo gotti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Autopilot


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

avant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blondie


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Cure, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Digital Daggers


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Elvis Costello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fit for Rivals


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Herman's Hermits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Killed A Leprechaun At The Carnival


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jackson Brown


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kurrupt


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Morrissey


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Nazareth


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Otep


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen B*tch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

rat pack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shannon and the Clams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Von Bondies, The


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Waylon Jennings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xzibit


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

AFI


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Berceuse Heroique

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

CCR


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dean Martin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everclear


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Flogging Molly


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Georgia Satellites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halestorm


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Indio


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

J Lo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keith, Toby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Luscious Jackson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Manchester, Melissa


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omnia


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Payolas, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterblind


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Rancid


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

thomas, carl


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veruca Salt


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wayne Shorter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

inXs


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Hour


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Clash, The


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Deep Purple


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

ELO


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Foreigner


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Grateful Dead


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hall & Oates


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Interpol


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Jam, The


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kiss


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

^Led Zeppelin


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Morrissey


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> ^Led Zeppelin


I had a feeling you would suggest that 

Nirvana


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

@rockyraccoon haha, how could I not when the legends themselves are pictured right above me?

Offspring, The


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pavement


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Queen


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Radiohead


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Streetheart


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Talking Heads


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Uriah Heep


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Velvet Underground


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Vampire Weekend


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Waterboys, The


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

We Are Scientists


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

XTC


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AC/DC


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bauhaus


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Conway Twitty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

DJ Snake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eisblume


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Franz Ferdinand


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

G Dep


----------



## DukeDuck (Jul 27, 2016)

Hanz Zimmer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

inkspots, the


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

juvenile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kami Lyle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Los Umbrellos


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Meshuggah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Neko Case


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Outkast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Psapp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quicksand silver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rotersand


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Steve Miller Band


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Testament


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velvet revolver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-box Murder


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Aphex Twin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

B.G.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catatonia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dave mustaine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elis


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harvey Danger


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Iggy Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jan & Dean


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Lou Reed


----------



## shantanu (Oct 29, 2016)

Five finger death punch 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

NOFX


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ozzy Osbourne :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poe


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ronstadt, Linda


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Spears, Britney


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Taylor Swift


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uncle Kracker


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Van Halen


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Willie Nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Ward


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ace


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Black Rob


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Coheed & Cambria


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

David bowie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Editors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gang Of Four


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope Sandoval


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I Have Seen The Rain-Pink


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jadakiss


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

KC And The Sunshine Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucy Woodward


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Macklemore


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nickelback


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pedro Vargas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Rage Against the Machine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

S Club 7


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Amon said:


> S Club 7


Oh my god.

Tears For Fears


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

UGK


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vangelis


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Wiggles, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtc


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero 7


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baauer


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Cobra Starship


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Dropkick Murphys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enigma


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Fall Out Boy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Glen Campbell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Heaven & Hell


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackyl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kami Lyle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lit


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Motorhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oleander


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

P.Diddy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Rammstein


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sex Pistols


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Transister


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

U2


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

The Verve


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xero Sum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yanni


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

ZZ Top


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

AC/DC


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Bob Seger


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Beastie Boys


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Cannibal Corpse


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dire Straits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Elan


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Freddy Mercury


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Galantis


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Heart


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Immortal Technique


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Journey


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Kool & The Gang


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Linkin Park


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Macabre


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Nazareth


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Otep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pantera


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ramones, the


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sloan


----------



## Firebug123 (Oct 30, 2016)

Sublime


----------



## Firebug123 (Oct 30, 2016)

Queens of the stone age


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Traveling Wilburys


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Tenacious D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U2


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Velvet Eden


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Warlock


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xtreme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Fried Chickenz


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Zappa, Frank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

audiovent


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

CKY


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dae Dae


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eric Sermon


----------



## 806210 (Sep 14, 2016)

Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Garbage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot stuff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Blame Coco


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jack White

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kula Shaker


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lindisfarne


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Maynard Ferguson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nonpoint


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ozzie Osbourn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

paul wall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterflash


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

REM


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Spinners, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Waits


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Underoath


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Van Cliburn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whale


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

inXs


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Only Die Alot


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zakk Wylde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Radio with Guts


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bauhaus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

carl thomas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Delain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elastica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Franklin, Aretha


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Gershwin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hungry Lucy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Interpol


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jackson Browne


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kiss


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Memento


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nahko and Medicine for the People


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Roxy Music


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Supremes, the


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Television


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Tom Petty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Vaughan, Stevie Ray


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Waits, Tom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Cat


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yardbirds, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero To Ballistic


----------



## quietst0rm (Nov 17, 2016)

Apocalyptica


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bob Dylan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Commodores, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Donnell Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Exilia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

finch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gangstagrass


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hill, Faith


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Indio


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jane's Addiction


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kinks, The


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Lostprophets (yeah I know, the lead singer was a massive dick).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsterpuss


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nina Simone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

O'Jays, The


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Patrick Stump and Pete Wentz of Fall Out Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterflash


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ruff Endz once again


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Steve Miller Band


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

THornley


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

U2


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vandross, Luther


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Willie Nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xplicit Noize


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Favorite Martian


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zamfir, Gheorghe


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Aerosmith


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Band, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Concrete Blonde


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Depeche Mode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earth Burnt Black


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Furtado, Nelly


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Gore, Martin 

and 

Gahan, Dave 

from Depeche Mode


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hans Hotter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Love Monsters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Juvenile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kingsize Blues


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Loon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Megadeth


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One-Eyed Doll


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Parliament


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting Heaven


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Renaissance


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Seal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Waits


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uncle Kracker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wilco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Vandals


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yellowcard


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Zoot Sims


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ariana grande


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

brian mcknight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coolio


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dio , Ronnie James


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emilie Simon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiona Apple


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Garbage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Halestorm


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Injected


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

John Denver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keely Hawkes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lady & Bird


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maino


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Next


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omnia


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

Prodigy


I'm a firestarter!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quicksilver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Roots, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleater-Kinney


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Timberland


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

UB40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ninja


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

White Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yearwood, Trisha


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zombies ate my school lunch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AC/DC


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beastie Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coolio


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Diamond, King


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easton, Sheena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frazey Ford


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Groban, Josh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heather Nova


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Isley Brothers


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

John Prine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kim Carnes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lou Reed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mandy Moore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

***** Problem, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Osmond, Donny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

P.O.D


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Q-Tip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rising Appalachia


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Stephen Stills


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tinashe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Verve, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterplanet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young, Neil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Ward


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ABBA


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

blackstreet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collective Soul


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dean Martin


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Elvis Costello


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Finger eleven


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ginuwine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harvey Danger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iron Maiden


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jadakiss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keith, Toby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lissie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mazzy Star


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Neptunes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Offspring, The


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Parquet Courts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietflower


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Robert Plant


----------



## shantanu (Oct 29, 2016)

Green Day 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Vicky Carr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wallis Bird


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Xtc


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow Ribbon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombiemoles


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Alice Cooper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Baby Gangsta


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cream


----------



## C h e r i e (Nov 28, 2016)

Debussy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravity Kills


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insane Clown Posse


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jermaine dupri


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kerli


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lacuna coil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M2M


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

OJs,The


----------



## Digestive (Jul 15, 2016)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road Ratt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stardust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tina Dico


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

U2


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

village people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wading Through Corpses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Y2K


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Radio with Guts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

buster the dog


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cat Power


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diamante


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Echo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foxy Shazam


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

George Thorogood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello Saferide


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Indio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jan & Dean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kerli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lissie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Manchester, Melissa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Merchant


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Orchid


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Perry Como


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterflash


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skating Polly :mushy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thomas, Rob


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veins Iced Over


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Williams, Vanessa L.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Own Mother's Cooking


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zamfir, Gheorghe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ani DiFranco


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Boston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cave Singers, The


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Doors, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eric Sermon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frida Hyvonen


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Gary Numan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halestorm


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Isley Brothers, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

James, Boney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karin Comes Killing


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lounge, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mars, Bruno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noisettes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Owens, Buck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patti Smith


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Q Lazzarus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rising Appalachia


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Steve Miller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Ton Boa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underwood, Carrie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampires On Tomato Juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Williams, John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Ray Cat


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yardbirds, The


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Zedd


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Alice In Chains


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Big Black


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donna Lewis


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Explosions in the Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiel Garvie


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Blame Coco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Judas Priest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kongos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Limp Bizkit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mischief Brew


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## NanaBanana (Dec 22, 2016)

Odesza


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Pogues, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quell The Skies


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Robbie Robertson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sad Alice Said


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Terry Jacks


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Underoath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veins Of Malice


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Takes The Square


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yardbirds, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Ward


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Artificial Joy Club


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Bad Company


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Cars, The


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Dire Straits


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Everclear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Guess Who, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hundred Waters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iris Dement


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jones, George


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kiss


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Lorn


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nailgun Massacre


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Oneohtrix Point Never


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ra ra riot


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undish


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ween


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Yagya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ABC


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

Bolt Thrower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Dick Dale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emmy the Great


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Franklin, Aretha


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Girlschool !


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Imagine Dragons...one of my faves!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jesca Hoop


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Kate Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lenka


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Men at Work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nathaniel Rateliff & the Night Sweats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omnia


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Perturbator


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rising Appalachia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Smashmouth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terry Jacks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Stab


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Willie Nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie Cookbook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aqua


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blondie


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Celeste


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diamante


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emilie Simon


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fugazi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hungry Lucy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indica


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jerry Cantrell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kostars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lissie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Memento


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Pg. 99


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quagmire sonata


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rusty Eye


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Sneaker Pimps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Theory of a Deadman


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U.G.K


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vixen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Willie Nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Takes the Square


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yanni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina & the Skeletones


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bow Wow Wow


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Carcass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil Doll


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Edelweiss


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Front 242


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gary Jules


----------



## fifikse (Feb 1, 2017)

Him


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Inxs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Judas Priest


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KISS


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kajagoogoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lissie


----------



## Loverman (Jan 22, 2017)

Morbid Saint


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

NIN


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Of Monsters and Men


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paul McCartney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterblind


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Reef


----------



## Loverman (Jan 22, 2017)

Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Waits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Urban, Keith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Willie Nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Takes the Square


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Year Of Desolation


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZZ Top


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Audiovent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Betty Blowtorch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

captain krunch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dionne Bromfield


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Electro Velvet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frazey Ford


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

George Ezra


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Harry Styles


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Iggy Pop and the Stooges


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Jay-Z


----------



## pennysparkle23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Kanye West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lissie


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Martha & The Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nathaniel Rateliff & the Night Sweats


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Otis Redding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patti Rothberg


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Q Lazzarus


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Ram Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skating Polly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tag Team


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

Winger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Favorite Enemies


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zamfir


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Then I Turned Seven


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blue Merle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cady Groves


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elastica


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Foo Fighters


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Garbage


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

Haddaway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In This Moment


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Joan Jett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kula Shaker


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lil Boosie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moonshine Bandits


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orenda Fink


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Queen


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staind


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Tracy Chapman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterplanet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xabaras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Favorite Martian


----------



## Melaniee (Jan 14, 2019)

Zane


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Anthrax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonfire Madigan


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Charles Bradley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doro Pesch


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Faith Evans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghoultown


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Halsey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jackson Browne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kimya Dawson


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lita Ford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Missy Misdemeanor Elliott


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

New Radicals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Otis Redding


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Procol Harum


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

queensryche


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Robert Palmer


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Waits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Underoath


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

veruca salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wilson Phillips


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xicon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Own Mother's Cooking


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zayn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ABBA


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Blur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Christina Perri


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Delfonics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ellie Lawson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fearless Four


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hungry Lucy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ini Kamoze


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

jesus and mary chain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K-OS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lissie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

M83


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

*nsync


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patti Rothberg


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rob Zombie


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tristan Prettyman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whitechapel


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Xavier Rudd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Favorite Enemies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zedd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Automatic Loveletter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bathory


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Clean Bandit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Hook


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Endeavour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frida Hyvonen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gin Wigmore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Handel


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jenny Hval


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kaoma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inspect Her Gadget


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Laroux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kami Lyle


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Order


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

overkill


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pharcyde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

R.E.M.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Santana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toto


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ninja


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weekend, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xingala


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your God Is Dead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zebrahead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adrienne Pierce


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Big K.r.i.t.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dragonslayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emilie Simon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravity Kills


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Handel


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Information Society


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joseph Arthur


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kid Ink


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Live


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Melanie Martinez


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Naughty by nature


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Of Monsters and Men


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Podunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quell the Skies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rick Astley


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shireen


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tampa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vigiland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Whitesnake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

X-Cabs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Eyes My Dreams


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zedd


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Andy Grammer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonfire Madigan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

DJ Ace


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiona Apple


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Grouplove


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Helalyn Flowers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

INXS


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Juliana Hatfield.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kami Lyle


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

LL Cool J


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Madonna.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

No way I'm saying Nirvana :no

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Outkast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patti Rothberg


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quiet Riot


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smashing Pumpkins, The


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Train


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untapped Fury


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vertical Horizon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whitesnake


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young and In the Way


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ZZ Top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Aberdeen Ambient Artist


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Boston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chris Garneau


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

David Bowie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Erasure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feed Her to the Sharks


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gin Blossoms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Harry Connick, Jr.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Incubus


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Johnny Hates Jazz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Key to Nowhere


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Loverboy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mindy Gledhill


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

New Kids on the Block


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd Logic


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Phil Collins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

queens of the stone age


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Rush


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Savage Garden


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

T Rex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vanilla Ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterplanet


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X Ambassadors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yonder Mountain String Band


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zac Brown Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Accept


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bow Wow Wow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collective Soul


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Duran Duran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eagles, The


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guthrie Govan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Halsey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Impellitteri


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jimi Hendrix


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kevorkian's Angels


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lacuna Coil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Manowar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Placebo


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quiet Riot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rat Faced B*stard


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Salt-N-Pepa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traveling Wilburys, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U2


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vertical Horizon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watashi Wa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xenophilya


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Young the Giant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Girlfriend :cry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ABBA


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Backstreet Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catatonia


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Data Thieves


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Edie Brickell.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flying Lotus


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Goldmund


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Haddaway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Breathe the Sun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaheim


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kid Rock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lissie


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Marian Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Primus


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Quest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Record Company, The


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Spandau Ballet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tracey Thorn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uncle Kracker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Vampire Weekend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whitesnake


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yael Naim


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ZZ Top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amanda Droste


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Barns Courtney


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caravan Palace


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## fine_again (Apr 18, 2019)

Cranberries!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foxy Shazam


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Grouplove


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H.E.R.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Blame Coco


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Janis Joplin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KISS :lol


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

LL Cool J


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Madder Mortem


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oklahoma Swamp Monster


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand Devil


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Roxette


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sad and Insane


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Third Eye Blind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untapped Fury


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vengaboys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Shot the Sheriff :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

Yngwie Malmsteem.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Ward


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

American Authors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brooke Fraser


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Corey Hart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieHammer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dirtbombs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Exiled on Earth


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fuel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravity Kills


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Love Your Mom's Cooking


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

Job For A Cowboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kimya Dawson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Live


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Madder Mortem


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

New Kids On The Block


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

*Oasis*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paula Cole


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quiet Riot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rising Appalachia


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

*Supergrass*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tossers, The


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uncle Kracker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vigiland


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xordeal


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Young The Giant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zee Docta


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

*A- Alice In Chains*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blondie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Capital Cities


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Darkest Tears from My Heart :cry


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

Elysian Fields


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fall Out Boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Giorgio Moroder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

His Name Was Yesterday


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Inner Circle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

James Blake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill My Doll


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

Lush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meghan Wolf


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

Nujabes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Foot Short


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Phil Collins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Bigfoot


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

Rentrer en Soi


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sade


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Waits


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Urban cookie collective


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vertical Horizon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

Wild Nothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeno Head


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Yellow Magic Orchestra


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

Zun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aesthetic Perfection


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

Balzac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cindergarden


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

Devin Townsend.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Extreme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fallulah


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

Gossip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope Sandoval & the Warm Inventions


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Icona Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

Konsumo Respeto


----------



## LeCoffee (Aug 15, 2015)

Lund


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Minipop


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

New Kids on the Block


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outkast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pantera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Roxette


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shireen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The 1975


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Usher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vex Red


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

World's end girlfriend


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X Ambassadors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Favorite Martian


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zucchero


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Britney Spears


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Christina Perri


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark Mordor


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ed Sheeran


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rancid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sarah Donner


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tom Petty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vertical Horizon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

W.A.S.P.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellowcard


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ZZ Top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alannah Myles


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cady Groves


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Dave east


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Extreme


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frazey Ford


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Good Charlotte


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hole


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

imagine dragons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jaylene Johnson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kings of Leon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lissie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

My Chemical Romance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nina Nastasia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace Love and Pitbulls


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Queen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Right Said Fred


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sirenia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Train


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Versital


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Orchid


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Favorite Martian


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zac Brown Band


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

At The Gates.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battlelore


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Coin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil Makes Three, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fireflight


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Goo Goo Dolls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hole


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Icehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janis Joplin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kings of Leon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Left Spine Down


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mr. Mister


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

N-Dubz


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Omelettes​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Placebo


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queens of the Stone Age


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rotersand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sammy Hagar


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Train


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead Creep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanelle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wallflower, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-Caliber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellowcard


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zombie, Rob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asteroids Galaxy Tour, The


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Barns Courtney


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Calmed By the Tides of Rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Defleshed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enya


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Florence And The Machine


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Graham Parker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hatefilled Hangmen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Imagine Dragons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Justin Vernon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kings of Leon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Local Natives


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Marillion


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Offspring, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pearl Jam


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Record Company, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

S Club 7


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toby Lightman


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ugly Kid Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampiria


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Whitney Houston

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xzoriath


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yonaka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Hour


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ABBA


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Barns Courtney


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)

Crowbar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Hook


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ed Sheeran


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guthrie Govan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hall & Oates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Blame Coco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaggerz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kami Lyle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lucifer's Friend


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Molly Hatchet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orenda Fink


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Pantera


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quiet Riot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riff Randells


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Santana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Ton Boa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U2


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Veruca Salt


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wilco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xplicit Noize


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies Ate My Girlfriend :cry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ABBA


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Digital Daggers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiona Apple


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

George Clinton


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

Holly, Buddy Holly xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ink Spots, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

January-Pilot


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Linda Perry


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Matchbox 20



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nailgun Massacre


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paula Cole


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rancid


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Waits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ninja


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whitechapel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Ambassadors


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yazoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zavorash


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Ariana Grande


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blitzen Trapper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Carrera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dia Frampton


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Earth Wind & Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flowing Tears


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Goldfrapp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harvey Danger


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Iron Butterfly


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Judas Priest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Katy Rose


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Los Lobos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nailgun Massacre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oblivionized


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Radiohead


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Steely Dan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tracy Bonham


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Coin


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dr. John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Exilia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Five for Fighting


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Green Gartside


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

H from Steps lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kongos


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naked and Famous, The


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

One Republic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paloma Faith


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riff Randells


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

UB40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XTC


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Young The Giant


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

After Forever


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Bat For Lashes*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cars, The


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

David Lee Roth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eels, The


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

403 Forbiddena


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Grant Green


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hurt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Incubus


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Justin Beiber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killswitch Engage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ladytron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mandy Moore


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Operator Please


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pantera


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Queensryche


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shireen


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Tom Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

VeggieTales


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XTC


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Yazoo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ABBA


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Bananarama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

CocoRosie


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

The Dandy Warhols


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Edith Piaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feist


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Garbage ❤


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hannah Fury


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Irene Cara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Paige


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Madonna


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Neil Young


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Our Lady Peace


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Pentagram


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rush


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Television


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

U2


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Velvet Underground


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Weezer


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

XTC


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You+Me


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

ZZ Top


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Audioslave


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beastie Boys


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cracker


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dave Matthew


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Echo & The Bunnymen


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fatboy Slim


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Genesis


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Hall & Oates


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Iron Maiden


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Judas Priest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kaki King


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Lou Reed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Meg Myers


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nirvana


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Opeth


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Portishead


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Radiohead.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Social Distortion


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tears for fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultravox


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wang Chung


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

Xxxtentacion


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

The Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## kings_speech (Feb 13, 2020)

The Holy Trinity that is, Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Ward


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Alice In Chains


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Black Sabbath


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Chicago


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Def Leppard


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Eagles


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Foo Fighters


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hole


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Interpol


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Journey


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

King Crimson


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Lana Del Rey


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Motorhead


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Orton, Beth


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Reba McEntire


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

U2


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vanessa Hudgens

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whitesnake


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Xzibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Only Die Alot


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ZZ Top


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonfire Madigan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Capital Cities


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disturbed


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Faith Hill


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hungry Lucy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Iggy Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Jack


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kenny G.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lita Ford


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Metallica


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Psapp


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Queen


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Radiohead


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sarah Jaffe


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Talking Heads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfinished Thought


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Valafar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whitesnake


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Favorite Martian


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zayn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Andy Grammer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonfire Madigan


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cheap Trick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doors, The


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flowing Tears


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Grouplove


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hurt


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

India Arie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackyl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kaoma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lit


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Men at Work


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

New Order


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

OMC


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shireen


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

Thundercat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

U2


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Valafar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whitesnake


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

X Ambassadors


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ylvis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zee Avi


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Andrew W.K.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Coin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil Doll


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Elvis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fallulah


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Good Charlotte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope Sandoval & the Warm Inventions


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Inxs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janis Joplin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lily Allen


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Mars Volta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nailgun Massacre


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Olivia Newton-John


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

primus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Bigfoot


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleepy Sun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tantric


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Used, The


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Vibracathedral Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X Opus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zappa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abba


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Backstreet Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cracker


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elvis Costello


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Five For Fighting


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

The Gories


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hana Pestle


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Iggy and the Stooges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Johnson


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

KSM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Hansen - if anyone still remembers them lol


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

OMG that's not alphabetical, you broke the rules! Scofflaw! 

Picking up from L...

Melenas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicole Atkins


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Operation Ivy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patti Smith


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Oh good one, I saw her once.

The Queers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Nice! 

Rilo Kiley


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Another good one <3 RK especially that better son/daughter song


Sonic Youth!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yes, love them. 

Tracey Thorn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

U2


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Violent Femmes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes And No


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zia Later Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adrienne Pierce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boomin disco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Culture Club


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dangerous games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emilie Simon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

festering music note


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

George Thorogood & the Destroyers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hate Matinee


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

June & Lula


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kentucky Blue Grass Band


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lumineers, The

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mixed messages


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

out of touch with reality


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quietdrive


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Radiohead


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Steven Wilson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

touched by the spring water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

UB40


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velvet revolver


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Whitesnake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas music traditional classics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah Bop Station


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zoro Espanol Music


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Alanis Morrisette


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Berry Musical Symphonic Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catherine Wheel


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dean Martin and The Rat Pack.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eiffel 65


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gangstagrass


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hello band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In This Moment


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Jamiroqui


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

KoЯn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Loon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mindy McCready


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Neptunes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pentatonix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sara Em


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tank (RNB Singer)


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Ultravox


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vance Joy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ween


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Xiu Xiu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah Bop Station


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zac Brown Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amy Winehouse


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bun B


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Cigarettes After Sex


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Depeche Mode


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

E40


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Girls Aloud


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Halestorm


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kula Shaker


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lox, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mindy McCready


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Nirvana


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink Floyd


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Queen (sure this has been used before but last time for Q I used The Queers and I don't know any other bands with a Q)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^^I think its not a big deal lol


Remy Ma (Female Rapper)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sara Evans


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Twisted Sister


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

UB40


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Valentino, Bobby (RNB Singer)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterplanet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

XYZ Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your God Is Dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zappa, Frank


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

ABBA


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bing Crosby


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Chesney Hawks  I Am The One And Only haha haven't heard this for aaages


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

David, Craig. (RNB Old Skool Singer)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elastica


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Foreigner


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grassroots, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Human League


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Irene Cara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jade Ell


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kenny G


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Minipop


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nonpoint


----------



## kyoukyo (Aug 27, 2020)

Overkill


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Placido Domingo (Spanish Opera Singer)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Right Said Fred


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tyrese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

V!vacity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winger


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeasayer


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Zedd


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Andrew W.K.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brooke Fraser


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Camron


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Drake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eric Sermon (Old School Hip Hop Artist)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiona Apple


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Good Charlotte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harvey Danger


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Icehouse


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

James Blunt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kate Voegele


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Lagwagon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mathis, Johnny


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Nevermore


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Patti Rothberg


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riff Randells


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Slowdive


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Train

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

UB40


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Warbringer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xandria


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Young MC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Andy Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Birdy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Carey, Mariah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Digital Daggers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Foster The People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gemma Ray


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hives, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imelda May


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Janet Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kristofer Astrom & Hidden Truck


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lunatics, ST. (Old School Hip Hop Group).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Musiq (RNB Singer)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange and Lemons


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Phil Collins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Radiohead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Transister


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Winger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xplosive Symphony Of Destruction


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yanni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziana Zain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alicia Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battlelore


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chingy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dire Straits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edie Brickell & New Bohemians


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Flaming Lips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gary Jules


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Haley, Bill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Joe Thomas (Old Skool RNB)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kimbra


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mindy Gledhill


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nivea (old Skool RNB once again)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outpatience, The


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quakes, The


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rick Astley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sundays, The


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Trans Siberian Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Falling Leaves


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vanessa Carlton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wilson Phillips


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xhibit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zoro Band


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

Amon Amarth.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bone Thugs-N-Harmony


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chris Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ditty Bops, The


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

Eisbrecher


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

fIREHOSE


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

Gazpacho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holly McNarland


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

Icecross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jasmine Trias


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

Karma to Burn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lesbian Bed Death


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

Monk Montgomery


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nas (Rapper/Hip Hop Artist)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

O.A.R.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Prince


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

QUIX


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Radiohead


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sammy Hagar


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Tesla


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

Unheilig


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Veruca Salt


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

Wumpscut


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

Year of Desolation


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ZZ Top


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ABBA


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

beartooth


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

Café Tacuba


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Depeche Mode


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Everclear


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

Flotsam and Jetsam


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Grace Jones


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

Highly Suspect


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Il Divo


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Justin Bieber


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

Knorkator


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Little Richard


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

Megaherz


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Napalm Death


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

OneRepublic


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

PyPy


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

Quorthon


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Ravi Shankar


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

Sentenced


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Taylor Swift


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Ultravox


----------



## Sheska (Apr 17, 2017)

Vinnie Paz


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Weezer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yo Yo Ma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zanzibar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ariana Grande


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Barns Courtney


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Daughtry


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Foo Fighters


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Galaxie 500*


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Genesis


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Harry Styles


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

INXS


----------



## Reality Sucks (May 9, 2014)

Jennifer Hudson.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Korn


----------



## Reality Sucks (May 9, 2014)

Lewis Capaldi.


----------



## Violet Creamsicles (Oct 21, 2015)

Michael Jackson


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Nirvana


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Orleans


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Panic! at the Disco


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Queensryche


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Republica


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Switchfoot


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Third Eye Blind


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Usher


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vance Joy


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Wombats


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yazoo


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ZZ Top


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ABBA


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Def Leppard


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Embrace


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Five for Fighting


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Godhead


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hopsin


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

In Slaughter Natives


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Judas Priest


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Kansas


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

L7


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Matchbox Twenty


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Nightwish


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

OutKast


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Poisonblack


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Qwel


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Run DMC


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Sam Smith


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Tiamat


----------



## Noimportant (Mar 20, 2021)

U-Kiss


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Virtuoso


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

wumpscut


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X Ambassadors


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yoko Ono


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ZZ Top


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Avenged sevenfold


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Backstreet Boys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chastain


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

David Lee Roth


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Everclear


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Foo Fighters


----------



## umhiloliobviouslyneedhelp (Apr 4, 2021)

greenday


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Hatari


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Incubus


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jody Watley


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Kid Rock


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Live


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

N*Sync


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Our Lady Peace


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Post Malone


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quiet Riot


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Rihanna


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Script, The


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Tori Amos


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Usher


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vance Joy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Walk The Moon


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

X-Cabs


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ZAYN


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Ashnikko


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Bono


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Cat Power


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Def Leppard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Elize


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Foo Fighters


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Grimes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jackson 5


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Live


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Monari Wakita


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Noimportant (Mar 20, 2021)

Portishead


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quiet Riot


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Re-flex


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Tori Amos


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Urichipangoon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Van Halen


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Wilson Phillips


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Youngblood


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ZZ Top


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ava Max


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

BVNDIT


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cyndi Lauper


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

DNCE


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Elton John


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Halcali


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Jason Derulo


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kings of Leon


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Lyrical School


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Madonna


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Neil Sedaka


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Oasis


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Polkadot Stingray


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queen


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Rembrants


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sia


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Tones on Tail


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

UB40


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

VIXX


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Whitesnake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

X Ambassadors


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yellow Magic Orchestra


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zac Brown Band


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Altered Images


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Billy Idol


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Chatmonchy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Duran Duran


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Elvis Presley


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

f(x)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hozier


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

IU


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Journey


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Katy Perry


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Live


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Metallica


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Number Girl


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

OneRepublic


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Pentagram


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Queen


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Rihanna


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Summer Cannibals


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Towa Tei


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Usher


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vanessa Carlton


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Weezer


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

X Ambassadors


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

yyxy


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Z-Ro


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Andy Grammer


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Beyonce


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cyndi Lauper


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Dance for Philosophy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ed Sheeran


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

The Flamingos


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Green Day


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Hanson


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Iz*One


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Journey


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

K’s Choice


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Loona


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mr. Mister


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Odd Eye Circle


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Phil Collins


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Quruli


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Radiohead


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Slayer


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

The The


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Van Morrison


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

WJSN


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Ying Yang Twins


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ZZ Top


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

ABC


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Blink 182


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

David Lee Roth


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

The Electric Prunes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fitz and the Tantrums


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

(G)I-dle


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Tony Iommi


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Justin Bieber


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Kero Kero Bonito


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Limp Bizkit


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Mest


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

New Kids on the Block


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Orange Caramel


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Panic! At the Disco


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quiet Riot


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Ringo, Shiina


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Steely Dan


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Talk Talk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uncle Kracker


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Violent Femmes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Weezer


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Xenakis, Iannis


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yanni


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Zico


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Andrew W.K.


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Blur


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Carcass


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Dimmu Borgir


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Emperor


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Finger Eleven


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Gorillaz


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Halestorm


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Incubus


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Judas Priest


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

KOЯN


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Limp Bizkit


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Motorhead


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Nevermore


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

(The) Offspring


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Pearl Jam


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Queensryche


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Rainbow


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Sepultura


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Testament


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

U.F.O


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Voivod


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Weezer


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

(The) X-Ecutioners


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Young Buck


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Zen Cafe


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Akon


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

(The) Backstreet Boys


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Celine Dion


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

DragonForce


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Eninem


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Flock of Seagulls


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Hozier


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Jobim, Antonio Carlos


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kool and the Gang


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Luscious Jackson


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Jack Johnson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Metallica


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

New Order


----------



## Lauralyn (Jun 21, 2021)

Oasis


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Pink


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

? and the Mysterians


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rush


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Lauralyn (Jun 21, 2021)

Taylor Swift


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Ultravox


----------



## Lauralyn (Jun 21, 2021)

Van halen


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Wasuta


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X Ambassadors


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yukika


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ZZ Top


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Angels & Airwaves


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Billy Idol


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Curve


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Depeche Mode


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Elis Regina


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Go West


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Hoosiers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Iggy Pop


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Jack Johnson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kenny Chesney


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Lovelyz


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Morrissey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nirvana


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Paula Abdul


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Queensryche


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Run DMC


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Simple Minds


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Them


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Vast


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Weki Meki


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yubin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zac Brown Band


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Arvo Part


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cher


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Dempagumi Inc.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Eddie Money


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gavin Degraw


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Herbie Hancock


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

John Parr


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kings Of Leon


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Lawrence Welk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mary J. Blige


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Nina Sky


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Orbital


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Purdie, Bernard


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quiet Riot


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

R.E.M.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Stromae


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Train


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

U2


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vanessa Carlton


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Weeekly


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yung Bae


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ZZ Top


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

AOA


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

BTS


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

CLC


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Drake


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Electric Six


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

The Flatlanders


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Good Charlotte


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Hideki Naganuma


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Iggy Azalea


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Journey


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Kim Lip


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Limp Bizkit


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Mariya Takeuchi


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

One Direction


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Public Image Ltd.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queen Latifah


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Rocket from the Crypt


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Stravinsky, Igor


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Twisted Sister


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Urban Dance Squad


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vertical Horizon


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

woo!ah!


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yaz


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Zero 7


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Andrew W.K.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Bjork


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cyndi Lauper


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Derek and the Dominos


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ed Sheeran


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Front 242


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Go West


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Heart


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I.O.I.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Janis Joplin


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Kula Shaker


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Lambert, Hendricks & Ross


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Motley Crue


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

New Order


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Omartian, Michael


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pearl Jam


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Run DMC


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Sayonara Ponytail


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Train


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Ultravox


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vertical Horizon


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Wings


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Young and Fabulous


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zac Brown Band


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Albinoni, Tomaso


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Backstreet Boys


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Can


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Drake


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Especia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fuel


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Garbage


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Holst


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Immortal


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Janet Jackson


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Live


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Morrissey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Offenbach


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Phil Collins


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Q-tip


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rihanna


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

Silversun Pickups


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ted Nugent


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Uriah Heep


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vanessa Carlton


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

Weyes Blood


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Ximena Sarinana


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Young The Giant


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Zoltan Kodaly


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

Arcade Fire


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Beach Boys


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

Cocteau Twins


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Deep Sea Diver


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fuel


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Gugudan


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Holograms


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Iron Maiden


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Juice=Juice


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kid Rock


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Lacuna Coil


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Mussorgsky


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nickelback


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

Other Lives


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Pantera?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Quasi


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Radiohead.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Shiina Ringo


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Twisted Sister


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Unloved


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Venom.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Walk The Moon


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

X-ray Spex


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Young MC


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

ZZ Top


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

aespa


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Boyz II Men


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

Cat Power


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Denny Dias


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Electric Wizard


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Fitz and the Tantrums


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Hammerfall


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Irene Cara


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Jane's Addiction


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Kavka Shishido


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

La Luz


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Meat Puppets


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Noel Gallagher.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Oasis


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Porcaro, Jeff


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Queen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ratt


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Stereolab


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Texas


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Unnatural Ways


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Van Halen


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Wes Montgomery


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Xzibit


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

The Zombies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Alice In Chains


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

Bad Bunny


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Conte, Nicola


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Deftones


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Eric Clapton


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Flaming Lips


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gin Blossoms


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Hill, Andrew


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Janet Jackson


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

Kiss


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Les Paul


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Mayhem


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Nogizaka46


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Paul Simon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quiet Riot


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Red Velvet


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Train


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

United States of America


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vince Neil


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Wax Idols


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Xavier Cugat & His Waldorf-Astoria Orchestra


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I always seem to get the VWXYZ bands...I'm usually never in this thread for the first half of the alphabet so I always have a hard time coming up with anything, XYZ are hard. 

So anyway I'll say Yo La Tengo though I'm sure I've said that before. I could say yeah yeah yeahs but I've definitely said that one before.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

^ Agreed. I know I have used it before but….ZZ Top.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Art of Noise


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Be Forest


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Coin


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

The dB’s


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Evanescence


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Frederic Chopin


----------



## BOBAH1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Gorrillaz


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Heart


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Itzy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jewel


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Kate Bush


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Lars Ulrich


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Matchbox 20


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

New Order


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Oumou Sangare


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

pink floyd


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Queen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Radiohead.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Stayc


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Train


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Umji


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Wire


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Xavier, Ramona Andra (aka Vektroid, Macintosh Plus, etc)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Young the Giant


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Zard


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Allman Brothers Band


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Blake Babies


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Charli Taft


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

David Lee Roth


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

English Beat


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fuel


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

GWSN


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Iron Maiden


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Jeff "Skunk" Baxter


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Keith Urban


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Luscious Jackson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mary J. Blige


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Negicco


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

One Republic


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Poe


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Quintette du Hot Club de France


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

R.E.M.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Snapped Ankles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tears For Fears


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Ulrika Spacek


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vince Neil


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Walter Becker


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yasutaka Nakata


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ZZ Top


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

ABC


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Billy Idol


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Chic


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Dario Marianelli


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Elton John


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Falco


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Green Day


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Heart


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Jamiroquai


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Killing Joke


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

LL Cool J


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

My Bloody Valentine


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Nina Simone


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Oasis


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Poco


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Queen


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Roach, Steve


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sammy Hagar


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Tokyo Jihen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

UB40


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Village People


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Whitesnake


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Xiyeon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Young MC


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

Zomby


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Andy Grammer


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Blackalicious


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Coin


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Daft Punk


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Exid


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Foo Fighters


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

GNR


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Heart


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Ian Anderson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Janet Jackson


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

KRS-One


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Live


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Madrugada


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Phil Collins


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Quarterflash


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Romantics


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Spice Girls


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

2814


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Usher


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Valient Thorr


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Whitesnake


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Xu Ziyin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Young MC.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zaum


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

A Guy Called Gerald


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Big Country


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Cocteau Twins


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Depth Charge


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Elvis Presley


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Fagen, Donald


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Genesis


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Horace Andy


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

IU


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Journey


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

The Knickerbockers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Live


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Memphis Minnie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

New Kids On The Block


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh My Girl


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Porno For Pyros


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quiet Riot


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Ralf Hutter


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Savage Garden


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

These Hidden Hands


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Usher


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Vivaldi


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Wir Sind Helden

Enviado desde mi moto e(6) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Young, Paul


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ZZ Top


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Alpha Omega


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Blondie


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Crayon Pop


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dire Straits


----------



## Jun Alvarez (Aug 24, 2020)

Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fuel


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Gfriend


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Heart


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Idris Muhammad


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jason Aldean


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Kep1er


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Lee Gamble


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Mike Rutherford


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Oliver Nelson


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pet Shop Boys


----------



## hippiejuicee (5 mo ago)

Queen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

R.E.M.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Shakespeares Sister


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

The Thermals


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Underworld


----------



## hippiejuicee (5 mo ago)

Velvet Underground


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Wet Wet Wet


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

XTC


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Young Fathers


----------



## hippiejuicee (5 mo ago)

ZZ Top


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Archspire


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Backstreet Boys


----------



## hippiejuicee (5 mo ago)

Crosby, Stills, & Nash


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

El-P


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Foreiner


----------



## hippiejuicee (5 mo ago)

Great White


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## hippiejuicee (5 mo ago)

Icon


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Joy Orbison


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Korn


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Lorde


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Mr. Mister


----------



## hippiejuicee (5 mo ago)

Omen


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Primal Scream


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Quasi


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Roxette


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

S

(literally this is the artists name)


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

either/or said:


> S
> 
> (literally this is the artists name)


I tried some detective work out of interest and couldn't find them


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Toploader


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

alwaysrunning said:


> I tried some detective work out of interest and couldn't find them


Here she is!


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Unnatural Ways


----------



## hippiejuicee (5 mo ago)

Van Halen


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Wanton Witch


----------



## hippiejuicee (5 mo ago)

X-Sinner


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Young The Giant


----------



## Patterson (5 mo ago)

ZZ Top


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Akalé Wubé


----------



## alwaystooquiet (2 mo ago)

Blur


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Clams Casino


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

David Lee Roth


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Elephant Tree


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## hippiejuicee (5 mo ago)

George Thorogood


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hammock


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

James Gang


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kings of Leon


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Liz Phair


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Matchbox 20


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nao


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------

